# Any Sacred 2 players?



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 28, 2009)

I played the demo of this game and it was good enough that I had to purchase it off Steam this weekend. With the patches out (over 800Mbs) it is a really fun game. Titan Quest/Diablo/Sacred hybrid. Very nice graphics and gameplay. Looking for peeps to co-op online with.

<-------------------------->
To Update the First Post.

Ok I can confirm that Sacred is working 100% on Closed Net with windows 7 64bit ultimate.

I would imagine a lot of your are using the Beta's for windows 7...I was. There seems to be a big difference between then beta releases and the public release.

What I did to play sacred.
Installed Windows 7 64bit
Browse to this folder (if you are using Steam)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\sacred 2\system
Apply compatibility mode to sacred2.exe and s2gs.exe
Choose Windows XP SP3 and check run as administrator
IF you are using Nvidia based cards disable Physics at the adpater level.
Also be sure to disable Physics in the game.

Thats it. After that I am able to play on closed net servers. Open net servers I constantly get error 10 disconnects...UNLESS the host is on Windows XP then I can play open net as well.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2009)

I just picked it up off of Steam also. Took forever at 1.5Mb with the initial 12GB download and the huge patches.   It didn't help that we were having storms and the satellite was quite unreliable.  DOH.

I immediately got the PhysX error and had to download the latest drivers from Nvidia (which work fine with my 4870x2 & 9.3 Cats). Now the game runs very nicely with everything maxed/no AA @ 2560x1600.

The camera controls are a little wonky, but once you get used to them, not too bad. I'ts a little annoying that things between the camera and the character don't fade out of view so you have to regularly adjust how close/far you are with the camera so you are not obstructed by trees of whatever. Still, just a minor complaint.

It's a little confusing at first as they do things a little different than the "traditional" Diablo-style games, but I am having a good ol' time killing baddies. 

I noticed that when you hover over an item on the ground it gives a description that many times ends with something like "will be released in 23.0s". Anyone have any ideas what that is?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 28, 2009)

I totally agree with the overhead obstructions. I set custom key maps for camera navigation when needed, otherwise I just keep it on "follow".

I have never found a item that says that....also check your patch level. Latest patch is 2.40
http://update.sacred2.com/dl_us.html

Lots of ways to tweek your character to suit your play styel. I'm really liking my High Elf, she's pretty bad ass at 9th level....


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Pleeez don't tell me there are more patches!!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh man. the 2.3 -> 2.4 patch is almost 800Mbs.

If you patch from 2.1 -> 2.4 its 837Mbs...

How can a game get released that needs 837 Freaking MBs in patches?? The install is just under 12Gbs as is...

I am so glad i got into this game after all the big patches, sounds like the Final release was a beta at best and I would have ended up hating the game. Be sure to get the Physics enabled Patch.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2009)

I played last night and there was nothing new that Steam wanted to update, so I am not sure what version I have. I will check that tonight. Will the regular updates work with the Steam versions?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 28, 2009)

You "SHould" be able to DL from that link I posted...Although Steam is weird and sometimes things dont work out like they would with phsyical retail copy.

If you are up for some gaming let me know...we are in the same time zone so that will help.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2009)

I checked and my version is 2.4 build 1581 (I think that's the build, I'm going from memory).

I figured out what the cryptic message on the items is.  It's the time (in seconds) before the item is released (back into a pool i'm assuming) or destroyed if not picked up.

I'm not sure how well co-op would work give that I'm on a satellite connection with rather poor pings. I would be willing to give it a try, however, as I've been wanting to find out how well it would work.

I had the game crash on me twice last night ("Sacred 2 game client has stopped working"). No big deal. Just restarted and off it went again. Unfortunately, given the save system it can be an exercize in replaying if you are not pressing the f9 (save) key regularly).

Finally checked out the character mapping. They mapped inventory to "F". F?!? 
At least the word map is set to "M" by default. lol
Some of the mappings are not intuitive at all.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2009)

No doubt. Lets make character sheet "C", Map "M" and then go crazy and make SPells "E" and Inventory "F"...I cant tell you how many times I have drank a stupid potion instead of opening my inventory, or turned left because "S" is turn left vs. SPells....everyone is used to "I" for inventory, its been mapped like that in every RPG game since the earliest of games!!

That is the correct build. I still have not seen anything like that on the items.

Made it to lvl 16 last night.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2009)

That message only appears when you hover the mouse over items on the ground. It would be strange that mine does it and your's does not.

My big undead fighter dude (forgot what they are called) made it to 6th, but then I started over with a Seraphim who is now at 4th or 5th. Still trying to figure out the magic and combat stuff.
I must say, however, that the Seraphim's Divine gift is pretty darn awesome. So far, every time I've used it, it's taken out everything in it's blast radius. Pretty fun to run around and create a train and then stop and when they surround you blow them all into their respective subatomic particles. Their screaming is hysterical.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2009)

Wait until you start killing Kobolds, they are hilarious. I guess I just never noticed that on items before. I usually just hit Q before anything even hits the ground.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been fighting Kobolds. The devs' really put in a good effort to add humor to the game.
I like the gravestone that read, "The Cake is a Lie".  lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 29, 2009)

Me got sacred 2 but i didnt play it for about 3months now.But i still got it installed playing single game didnt started mutiplayer game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2009)

Off topic, but why does your sig say in morse code techpowerupf? is the extra "f" for forum?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Off topic, but why does your sig say in morse code techpowerupf? is the extra "f" for forum?



The last character is dot-dot-dash-dash-dot  or an exclamation point.
An "F" would be dot-dot-dash-dot


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2009)

Bah...they didnt use special characters in morse code...thats some new age crap. 

Back on topic....

Did you kill the Kobold King, he had 6500hp's...took me a long time to kill him, but he didnt ever hurt me much, just a ton of hps.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2009)

No. The stupid quest said there's a new Kobold "Chieftan". So I fought like 10.5 million Kobolds and killed several Chiefs and Chieftans and nothing ever happened. I knew I had not finished the quest, but I was not sure what else to do so I just blew off the quest. I almost got carpal tunnel from clicking on all the Kobolds 

Now I know to look for a "King".  Thanks 

It would be kind of nice to have some kind of auto-attach where the character at least keeps fighting the same mob until it dies or you redirect him. Some sort of self defense in the event you have a window open (like the map) and get attached would be nice also. I don't want the game to play itself, but it can be quite a click-fest at times.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't wait to get off work and start playing....been thinking about playing all day.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 30, 2009)

My Seraphim made 13th last night. Finally figured out how to use the combat arts. lol
I chose dual wield as one of her skills, she is now a freakin' lawn mower.

I did the heavy metal quest. The cutscene of the concert was unbelievable. That must have taken the art department weeks to perfect. That alone made the game worth the $50.

I'm up to 3 weapon slots and 3 CA slots, but I still only seem to have one buff slot. (grumble)
I do have a nice flaming sword now, however, which makes her look even more like a freak show. I've been picking armor that is best for her fighting style and not for looks, so she looks like she went dumpster diving at a GoodWill store.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 1, 2009)

To open up the other Buff slot, you need to take the concentration skill...and at level 75 you gain another buff slot.

Havent found the heavy metal quest. My Half Elf is now level 20...There are just so many different ways to play this game...Other then the main story line quests the game is not linear at all. Which is a very good thing.

Magic is cool in this game. I have my Base Fireball doing over 200Dmg a hit and it regens in just over 2 seconds.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2009)

What is this game about? I'm at school so I can't really look. What games does it compare too? I ask because I can get it for cheap.


----------



## Kreij (May 1, 2009)

It's like Diablo or Dungeon Siege. You create a character (one of 6 types) and then wander the country side killing stuff, doing quests and getting gear. As you level up you get to pick new (or maybe just update) skills and magic.

You can also play co-op in either close net, open net or internet servers.
From what I read, there are game stopping bugs (read : crashes) in the MP game.
My SP games crashes about every two to three hours.
F9 (save game) is your friend. 

This is VERY graphic intensive game if you use the highest settings.
I turned grass all the way down and dropped to 1920x1200 as I was seeing some graphic stuttering in some of the more detailed textured areas.


----------



## Kreij (May 1, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> To open up the other Buff slot, you need to take the concentration skill...and at level 75 you gain another buff slot.
> 
> *Havent found the heavy metal quest.* My Half Elf is now level 20...There are just so many different ways to play this game...Other then the main story line quests the game is not linear at all. Which is a very good thing.
> 
> Magic is cool in this game. I have my Base Fireball doing over 200Dmg a hit and it regens in just over 2 seconds.



It's part of the main story line.

My Seraphim is now 17th.  W00t!
With the bonuses I've added to combat arts and item enhancements she has gone from a lawnmower to a Whirling Dervish of Dooooom !!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 1, 2009)

A couple of things I have learned.

Holding "Shift" while attacking makes your character stand in defense mode, and your defense is increased by your attack rating...very good for casting spells and not getting hit.

Holding "Ctrl" while attacking allow your character to stand in one place and keep swinging. This is handy when being mobbed and the opponent your attacking runs away, which forces you to run after him. Instead you can hold down ctrl and just chage your opponent without moving.

The "Concentration" Skill is the only way to unlock more buffs at once. YOu get 1 on your own, 1 with concentration, and 1 more when you have dumped 75 points into concentration.

Runes. You pick these up and they increase your Spell/Special Powers 1 rank. DO NOT dump a lot of these into Offensive skills, because while every rune increase the ability power, it also greatly increase the regen time of that skill. So for low levels, keep your primary attack spells/specials low, so they can regen faster. With BUFFS, and Summons, dump as many as possible since they dont need to be cast/used fast.

Item Creation. You can forge using a blacksmith Gems into weapons, as well as rings, and Runes...depending on the item. Be sure to remove these before selling a weapon.

New Skills are a at 2,3,5,8,12,18,25,35,50,65
New Weapon slots at 3,11,21
New Combat art slots at 3,11,21

MAX Level is 256 for online play!!
MAX Level is 100 for single player!
So don't be afraid to horde Skill points and Attribute points as you will get a lot more and its nice to open a new skill and dump 10 points into it.


----------



## Kreij (May 1, 2009)

> The "Concentration" Skill is the only way to unlock more buffs at once. YOu get 1 on your own, 1 with concentration, and 1 more when you have dumped 75 points into concentration.



My Seraphim has 4 buff circles. Must be different for the different classes.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 1, 2009)

Everyone has 4 buff slots...The only way to get the 4th is with a item.


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2009)

As much as I hate to admit it, I probably should read the instructions on how the game works.
Althought for me, half the fun is trying to guess what the heck is going on.
Probably why I am the world's worst RTS gamer.


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2009)

Doing well at the moment.   Hit 23rd level.

Here's a picture of my lovely little lady.
She normally uses dual wield, but the sword/shield picture turned out well.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 2, 2009)

i bought this game a while back but it had huge issues with sli, since i've moved from sli perhaps i'll install it and give it a go once my oc testing for x64 is finished.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 3, 2009)

I was wrong on the buff bubbles...or whatever you want to call them. 3 is Max and the 4th is for your Mount.

Cool I should take a screen shot..26th lvl and have almost entire set item (green items) except the helm.


----------



## Kreij (May 3, 2009)

I'm working my way through the main storyline and I got to the Carnach Cave part.
Goof grief, talk about a confusing underground labrynth. It's very difficult to figure out how to get anywhere as it twists, turns, circles around and is multilevel.

I found two rings that give me +75 hit points each. W00t!!  
The Seraphim is over 1000 hitpoints now.

I may take a break from her for awhile and play the Shadow Warrior just for a little change in the action. He's sitting at 6th level at the moment. I think I will forgo the main storyline with him and just do the "wander around and do random quests" thing.

*Edit* : I started up a High Elf. Got her to 4th. She runs away a lot compared to my other characters as she doesn't have diddly for hit points at the moment. She does okay one on one or two on one, but any more than that and she starts taking a real beating. Health potions and fast feet FTW!!


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2009)

Hey ZZZ,

Since you are not doing the story line does that mean you have not had to battle any bosses?
I took out my first one, some kind of stone golem thing. I forgot to look to see how many hitpoints it had but it took me a good 5 minutes of whacking on it and I burned through about 40 health potions.   Got over 5K XP. Seemed kind of low as I've gotten lots of XP for some rather mundain (and much easier) quests.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 4, 2009)

I am playing the story line, but I am also doing all the side quests I can find. The rewards have been awesome. So far I have almost 2 complete set items for my class. One for Fire and one for Ice. I rescued some girls lost cat, seriously, and she gives me a helm to complete my fire set, worth over 45,000 gold...if I sell it and try to buy back the vendor wanted over $500K for it. It also looks awesome and gives amazing bonuses.

The only boss I have taken out has been the Kobold king...I just made it to the Pass between the human/elven nation. Pretty much have explored the entire elven nation.

Lvl 29 now.

I am mad though I logged in online last night and of course some one is using my handle...oh well I have others.

What time do you usually play? I am usually home and playing by 5:30 if you wanna try a co-op. I am not sure how your sat.connection will be for latency...do you play any online games? Or is your ping time to high...


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2009)

I would like to try a co-op, but from what I've read the MP is so buggy that it's almost unplayable since the 2.4 update (I guess 2.34 worked much better). People are reporting that characters will go invisible, certain combos will cause the other machines on the server to crash and other bugs. Many people have simply given up on MP until Ascaron issues another patch. This is happening on all type os MP games (closed LAN, open LAN, etc.)

Let me check on the Sacred II forums to see how things are going. No one had any fixes or workarounds for the gamestopping bugs in MP the last time I looked.

My SP game still crashes regularly (about every 2 - 3 hours). I'm not sure if it's the physics code, sound, memory leak or what. Only happens in Sacred II, so it would seem not to be a problem with my rig.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 4, 2009)

Hmmm. I have never had the game crash on me while in the game and I have had some marathon sessions. The only time it did crash on me was when I alt+tab out to chat with someone, and the game wouldn't come back up after try to maximize it. But I think that was the video card or the OS, and not the game.

I didn't realize MP was buggy,,,they better fix it as that was a major reason I purchased this game. :E


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2009)

I'm not sure why mine crashes either, but many people are having issues (less with SP though).
It simply drops out to desktop and I get a "The Sacred II client has stopped working".
I will have to check my event log to see what is going on, but I suspect it is getting and access violation error (very common for most people). 

Every time I sit down at the computer, I want to play, not troubleshoot the darn thing. LOL
That's why I haven't fixed it yet. I would rather play for 2 or 3 hours than spending half a day updating all drivers that that kind of crap.   Oh well, one of these days.

I can simply restart the game (don't have to reboot or anything) and it plays fine again for a few hours. The crashes do not seem to follow anything specific. If I revisit an area where it crashed after restarting the game it doesn't crash. Sometime it crashes when the character is not doing anything at all (not moving, fighting, etc.)  That's why I was wondering if it was sound related or something.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 4, 2009)

Looks like you have me outgunned in the video card department. Hows the game run for you? With my sig settings I can run at 1920x1200, 2x AA, Physics, All on Very High except for Grass at 50% and shadows on high. I tried 4x AA but it slowed way down well under 30fps when special effects or night time lighting. At 2x AA I never drop below 40fps.

IF you are playing a High Elf you have to change your play style. No more running into the mob...haha. Once you get Tempest Flame level up not much can stand against you. I have probably killed over 20 opps at one time...then use fireball to clean up the left overs.

Its really cool to watch the wave of experience hit as your wave of fire rolls over the enemies.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2009)

The game runs fine. I can run at 2560x1600, no AA (I always turn it off, don't need it at that resolution), everything maxed. There are certain areas (like cities) where I get a little shearing, but not bad at all. 

Well, I updated my sound driver, LAN drivers, and finally was able to get Cat 9.4 installed without problems. I'll let you know how the crash situation goes. I set the fan at 100%. Sounds like a Hoover vacuum cleaner. Who cares, headphones FTW !! 

I know what you mean by XP wave. When the Seraphim would set off her divine gift it would just lay waste to everything in the vicinity and the XP notices would just be scrolling up like a ticker tape. LOL

*UPDATE* : I did a little testing with graphics settings to see how things affected performance on my rig. At 2560x1600 only two things made much of a difference.
1) If I turn on vertical sync the shearing stops (which makes sense), but I seem to get just a bit more stuttering in some areas.
2) If I drop shadow detail down one notch (from Very High -> High) it runs very smooth.

I also noticed that the first time my Elf throws a fireball, that it stops for about a half-second before striking an object and exploding. Looks like the explosion animation must load the first time and then after that there is no delay when it strikes something.

Since I loaded Cat 9.4, I now get the PhysX checkbox. I turned it on and the game became a slide show.  No PhysX for me !!  I know that my GC doesn't do on-board physics, but I thought maybe the QX9650 would handle it better than that, obviously not.

I did not have enough time to play for very long, so I could not verify if the driver updates fixed the crashing issue.


----------



## Kreij (May 6, 2009)

Come on TPU'ers !!
Are ZZZ and me the only ones playing Sacred 2 ?

@ZZZ : I'm on the verge of buying a new 1000W (or 1200W) PSU and another 4870x2. I know that when the next gen (58xx?) hits the shelves the x2's will probably drop in price, so I am vasilating at the moment. I was also pondering moving to Win7, but I think I will wait for the final release. I just don't want to have to deal with the RC at end of life BS. I can't even find a definitive answer as to whether Sacred 2 supports CrossFire or not.

I was thinking of doing a full i7 Extreme/24 GB DDR3/Win7/2 x 58XXx2 upgrade when all the stuff is available, but I figured I can just do the PSU and 4870x2 and still have enough cash to get a Benelli M4 Tactical Shotgun.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 6, 2009)

I am on win 7 b7100 and Sacred runs great in fact all my games run great. I like DX10 and I love the 64Bit side giving me all my ram and all my video ram. I am not 100% sure about Xfire but my buddy is running SLI GTX295's on win7, no problems...so you would think xfire would work.

You know why don't you OC tha QX to 4+Ghz, thats just as fast as a stock i7 extreme.

Yeah whats up TPU?? Good game here. Get on it!! Need more players that can multi!!

Oh yeah I made 31st level last night. I am on the human side of the map and have a done several quests on that side.


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2009)

Hi Z, I guess this is pretty much are thread until another Sacred 2 player shows up 

I think I will wait on Win7. Vista is working perfectly for me at the moment and I don't see any really compelling reason to update at the moment.

I like to OC, but lately I've had such limited time to get on my computer because I have so much going on, that when I do get a chance I just want to relax and game !! 

Dinner is almost ready here, so I am hoping to get a little S2 time in tonight after.
I think I am going to stop my progression and try all six of the characters to see which one I like best before I continue. I've played the Seraphim, Shadow Warrior and High Elf so far. I want to see what I like best and then go all out to have a great time and make the character awesome.

I must admit that I am really enjoying this game a lot.
There is another game coming down the pike called "Loki". I read about it in a thread on another board. I've not looked into it, but it sounded similar to S2 and the other Diablo-type games.


----------



## welly321 (May 7, 2009)

I loved sacred 1 and i wanna get the new sacred but 50 bucks is tooo much. I just bought titan quest gold for 20 and im loving that right now. As soon as the price drops, ill be getting sacred 2.


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, $50 is pricey, but I needed a new game to play   Of course, I've not finished any of my other 100 or so games, but that's besides the point. lol

If you do a little shopping around you may be able to find it cheaper. I was reading on the S2 forums that someone found it at a local retailer for $25. He didn't say what retailer however.

On to S2 stuff !!

Last night I fiddle around with all of the character classes (took each to about 3rd level) to see what they are like, and I've decided to make my main a Shadow Warrior. There is just something appealing about having a giant tank-type character who beats the snot out of everything


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 7, 2009)

Tanks are great. Also great partners for a ranged spell caster. I played multiplayer co-op last night on the open net. It never crashed on me, but did crash on my buddy, but only once during a 3 hour session. He is playing the Gaurdian class seems pretty versitile. Kinda a medium ranged character. Has melee and a energy pistol.

I made 32 level. 3 more and I get a new skill. So funny how this game makes you plan a head. Im going to power level tonight and get to 35th. I have been saving skill points for the past 4 levels so I will have about 20 points to dump into my new skill.

Oh yeah STEAM was and has had a sale on sacred 2. If you find the promo you can get it for $35.


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2009)

When you are in MP are either of you using CA Combos?  The consensus was that the combos were causing most of the grief.

I think with this character I will work on the main storyline, but I will do all of the random quests I can find along the way. That should supply me with ample loot/cash while I level up. On occasion the main story has you doing a lot of running back and forth in an area and that can get a bit tiresome, so I'll break it up by saving someone's cat or fetching a cow collar.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 7, 2009)

I use the CA Combos, but I only have 1 spell in each one. Just use it for the extra damage and regen time.

I have saved 3 cats I believe. LOL


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2009)

Hmmmm ... I was playing tonight and I had the game freeze.
This has never happened before. I had the game paused, as I was chatting with the Mrs., and I unpause the game and moved to a quest giver. As soon as I clicked on him, the game moved in (like it always does) but the dialog box never came up and the game just froze. Had to task manager out of it. No errors or anything.  Oh well.

On a positive note, my Shadow Warrior is busting skulls with extreme prejudice.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2009)

I'm gonna buy this game.. Been itching for an RPG!


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2009)

Go for it, SF. It's a lot like Titan's Quest or any of the other Diablo-Type games, but what makes this one stand out is the humor that the Dev's put into the game. 

Here's an example. When the game starts and the server is loading, there are random messages that come up (you'll see them if you read the text when starting). The one I got today was something like, "It's okay to call Hooters "Knockers", and sometimes "Snack Trays".


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 8, 2009)

They did add a lot of humor to the game, which is a very welcome change. Even the stuff your avatar says can be fairly funny.

My favorite part of the game is by far the ability to customize your character. My single player character is a Fire based High Elf. Then I made a new ICE based one for multi player and they play totally different. So even though there are 6 or so main classes you can really make every character unique.


----------



## Kreij (May 8, 2009)

Got my new SW up to 7th last night. 
He does a LOT of damage with his 2-handed sword.
At least 2/3rds of the mobs die after one hit, and it's rare that anything survives two


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 8, 2009)

We should try multiplayer tonight or this weekend. Our characters are almost same level.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 9, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Go for it, SF. It's a lot like Titan's Quest or any of the other Diablo-Type games, but what makes this one stand out is the humor that the Dev's put into the game.
> 
> Here's an example. When the game starts and the server is loading, there are random messages that come up (you'll see them if you read the text when starting). The one I got today was something like, "It's okay to call Hooters "Knockers", and sometimes "Snack Trays".



Thats great, a Married with Children refrence. I have got t pick this game up.


----------



## Kreij (May 9, 2009)

SW up to 9th. He has over 50K gold. lol (The Seraphim had over 500K). 
There seems to be way more gold than good things to buy (at least so far for my characters in the game).
He found a nice 2-handed Axe. So far his max hit was for 257 hit points 
Also use the Spectral Warrior buff. It conjures up two spectral warriors that fight for me and give me the XP. 
Very nice for those wandering bands of pesky Kobolds


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 10, 2009)

IF you do quests they will usually drop a piece of a set Item for quest completion, and sometimes you will get dup items, which sell for a ton, like 45,000+. I have 2 full sets for my HE. Currently her base fireball does 1500 damage and can cast it every .9 seconds. Also she has over 2.4M gold.


----------



## Kreij (May 11, 2009)

The Seraphim got more set items than the SW seems to be getting. No big deal, I'll just keep looking.

Do you know how they calculate hit points? When I go back into the early Kolbold areas he whacks them for almost 550. I thought it was weapon damage - their armor + modifiers, but that does not seem to add up. He does more damage than I would have thought. IS there a level difference modifier or something?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 11, 2009)

Well I killed the first big Golem on the main quest line, the one before you go to the Orc lands...I totally cheaped the guy. I stood on the platform above him, and just rained down meteor shower on him. Killed with like 10 swarms and didn't take 1 point of damage. LOL.

I have also found a dragon lair and am on my way there to kill it tonight! Hope the loot is awesome.


----------



## Kreij (May 12, 2009)

Good job on the big Golem thing   I'll have to come up with a plan for my SW so he doesn't get beat to death. lol

He made 18th and finally got dual wield. He's been carrying around a couple of decent one-handed swords just waiting for the skill to become available. He's currently in the human area doing various quests.

It still cracks me up that you will occasionally kill something small (like a rat) and it will drop 2000 gold. lol  Where did he keep it? He has no pockets !!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 12, 2009)

LOL. My elf always says something funny. "Isn't it amazing what animals carry?" or "I never liked huting animals but that is the only opponent around" or "WHy do game designers insist on forcing players to destroy the local faunna"...there are others also having to do with animals.

My favorite quote is after she burns a whole group of enemies and gets some criticals with it. "Someone HAS to do something about that HORRIBLE smell"..Imagine how bad a group of 10 goblins would smell after being burned to little crisps.

Oh yeah my Fire Elf made 40th and my Ice Elf is 12th.


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2009)

SW made 19th. Have not had a whole lot of time to play in the last couple of days.
Have about half a million gold. 

Message on start-up today was "Poetry #8 : It will be released when it's done." lol

Just a quick update/bump so people find out how fun this game can be.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 18, 2009)

I found out a lot of Multiplayer crashing has to do with there 3 things. So if you are experiencing crashes do these fixes in order:

Disable Phyxs - Big Problems
Set Grass to 50% - Medium Problems
Do not use Combo's - Small Problems

Obviously there needs to be a patch. Not using Combo's is very hard for a melee based characters. The combo crash didnt happen on the previous patch, its a new bug in 2.4.


----------



## Kreij (May 18, 2009)

Since I got 9.4 loaded, updated the C++ redistributable and updated all other drivers I've not had a single SP crash. I do not have physx enabled as it slows the game to a crawl.
I was going to update to 9.5, but there doesn't seem any reason to do so (or at least until ATI puts out the release notes to see what's new).

This game cracks me up. I found some kid who wanted me to get him water to stop a golem. Every time I brought him a bucket of water he gave me a set item. lol


----------



## Mike0409 (May 19, 2009)

So this games pretty good I take it?  Buddy of mine just got it for the 360' told me to get it for PC and play it, is it worth it?


----------



## Kreij (May 19, 2009)

If you like Diablo-Style RPGs, yes, it's a lot of fun. The game world is huge so you can spend many hours at it. With 6 different character types it has pretty good replayability too (although the main story is the same for the light and dark characters).
It's a little confusing at first (expecially if you are like me and don't read the instructions  ), but once you settle into it the controls work well. You will probably want to re-map a few to your liking.
I'm not sure how well you GC will handle it (I'm not that versed in Nvidia cards), but it is a graphics intensive game.


----------



## Kreij (May 19, 2009)

Here's my mean ol' Shadow Warrior sitting on his Hellhound mount. 







I was going to include the two glowing green skeletons that I summon to help fight with me, but the little guys never stand still long enough (they circle around me to protect me) to get a good shot.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 19, 2009)

Sold, picking that shit up right now lol!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2009)

How much is Sacred 2?  I just started playing Diablo II again and I'd love something comparable that doesn't have a monthly fee that has some updated graphics   Sell it to me Kriej and ZZZ!


----------



## Mike0409 (May 20, 2009)

It's 49.99 but from what I heard it's worth it.

And if it's not I am billing them both 24.99 via paypal to get my money back for their false advertisements!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2009)

Let me know how it is Mike.  I'm definitely looking into it.  I need to get my rig running first, though


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> It's 49.99 but from what I heard it's worth it.
> 
> And if it's not I am billing them both 24.99 via paypal to get my money back for their false advertisements!



Didn't me and ZZZ mention that we work for Ascaron ? 

There are are a few "anomolies" in the game, but with a game this size I expect the occasional whoops. Once you update the game to the latest version it should run well (at least SP runs fine for me).

Here are a few anomolies that I have encountered. 
- If I exit the game standing right next to a large object, when I re-log in there is a chance that my mount will spawn on top of the object and be unreachable. Easy fix, move to a clear area and restart the game. The mount will be right next to you, and you can hop on. (and, yes, you can fight from your mount unlike oblivion where you had to dismount)
- On occasion when starting the game, my character will be at a resurrection monument instead of where I last saved when I quit. This can be a little annoying as you may then have to travel across areas again to get back to where you were. Does not happen very often, however, and I don't consider this a "gamestopping" issue.
- Once in awhile (again not very often), my characters fighting animation will stop even though he is still beating the daylights out of mobs.
- I'm not sure if this is a bug or what, but resurection monuments that I have activated previously will not longer be lit up when I re-enter the game. Maybe the game is designed to just activate the ones you access in a given session. I still have not read the manual. 

Anyway, Mike0409, if you get the retail version and don't like it I will buy it from you. If you get it from Steam, you're on your own.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 20, 2009)

> Didn't me and ZZZ mention that we work for Ascaron ?



Nope didn't know that! 

I have it downloading and updating on Steam right now...it is freaking HUGE!

I'll be playing this later tonight/today.  Definately looks good, and my buddy keeps raving about it for the Xbox..so I shall see how it is for myself!

This is Co-Op and such as well right so we can all roll together?  Does it get harder with more players like Diablo II, and what's the max # of players per Co-Op?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 20, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Didn't me and ZZZ mention that we work for Ascaron ?



Hahahaaa...I think we should. Have given this game more coverage then any other media outlet...



Mike0409 said:


> Nope didn't know that!
> 
> I have it downloading and updating on Steam right now...it is freaking HUGE!
> 
> ...



It's a great game and the entire reason I purchased it was so myself and a few friends can CO-OP together. However there are issues right now, not major ones, but the game can crash a lot in multiplayer if:

You use Phyxs, Use Combos, Max out Grass detail. ONce my party disable phyxs, quit using combo's, and lowered grass to about 50% we rarely crash. IF anything someone will drop and then join right back in.

Cool thing about this. YOu are rewarded for playing team style. If you allies are within a certian range, fairly close, you all share gold and experience. The XP awarded is also a lot more then if you all split up.
--->
Just made it to the swamp. So far I have killed the Giant Golem, The Giant Squid thing, 2 Dragons, and a huge demon that reminded me of "THe Balrog" from Lord of the Rings. The game does a great job with huge creatures, you really get a feel for how massive and powerful they are, more so then Titan Quest.

The demon wasn't that hard for me. My ice elf (lvl 28) tore him up really quick. (Big Fire demons dont like big nasty Ice spells)..I dont think I used 1 potion. However the Seond dragon was very powerfull and killed 2 of my party members. (Temple Gaurdian Lvl28, Seraphym Lvl 27). I lived, but used a ton of potions, maybe 12. If it wasnt for my teleport ability I know I would have died.

---->

Also just released, and free for download is the "Sacred.2.Fallen.Angel.Elite.Graphics" adds much, much beter textures, sounds, and effects. It can be downloaded via torrent, or from other sources. It is 8Gb's, on top of the 12Gbs from intial install. I think this will make it the largest game I have ever installed...20Gbs.

http://scenereleases.info/2008/10/sacred-2-fallen-angel-elite-graphics-iapula.html

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3020/2939271841_debb53fd07_o.jpg


----------



## Mike0409 (May 20, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Hahahaaa...I think we should. Have given this game more coverage then any other media outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome.  So I take it since I purchased this on steam I don't have access to the Elite Graphics?  Or is there a way to "Tweak" the steam version?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 20, 2009)

I have the steam version as well. I didn't think about the steam issue, I am still downloading it and it better work!!! Well post whether it does or not.


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2009)

Not sure about that either as the elite graphics were a perk of buying the collector's edition.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 20, 2009)

No, it's totally a legit download. Not warez. Supposed to install on top of existing install. No mention of whether it works with steam or not....so I am assuming it will, which of course means it probably wont.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 20, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> No, it's totally a legit download. Not warez. Supposed to install on top of existing install. No mention of whether it works with steam or not....so I am assuming it will, which of course means it probably wont.



I hope it work's on steam. A lot of the game's not made by valve are customizable.  Even Fallout 3 can run mod's add'd to it...but then again..it is steam...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2009)

There's no sort of demo or trial, right?  And no monthly fee.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 20, 2009)

Here is a demo

http://news.bigdownload.com/2008/09/29/download-sacred-2-demo/

This is NOT a subscription based MMORPG. It is exactly, for multiplayer, like Titan Quest, The Diablo series and that genre of game types.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2009)

Yay for my school!  20 minute download over wireless on my own personal router


----------



## Mike0409 (May 20, 2009)

hey I just found this:

http://www.nvidia.com/content/graphicsplus/us/download.asp


Theres a PhsyX patch in there, is it included in the Steam download at all ZZZ?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2009)

I doubt it is.  That might fix the PhysX issues.

I'll be trying out the demo later tonight.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 21, 2009)

Looks like I'm hooked so far on this game.  Pretty good, not to much time playing it but seem's cool.

Any word on the graphics patch working with steam?

And what is the difference between Closed Net/Open Net?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

I don't have the game, but Closed Net sounds like an LAN game, and Open Net sounds like an Internet game.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't have the game, but Closed Net sounds like an LAN game, and Open Net sounds like an Internet game.



I woulda thought so too, but they have the options of Co-op, Closed net, Open Net, and LAN.

So no idea what the difference is.  Only thing that would make sense would be something like the battlenet, with the open or closed in that aspect?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

It could be.  Not sure.  We'll have to wait for the pros to chime in


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

I had to download the latest Nvidia physx drivers to get the game to run at all with my ATI card.
I would get errors when it tried to access the physx libraries (even though it was shut off by default) on start-up.

I don't know about the elite graphics as I am not really interested in them. Game looks really good on my rig already and I don't want to lose frame rate as it's already working my card pretty hard. The elite pack uses 2048x2048 textures, and the forums state you will need at least 600MB of vram. There are also many posts that state that the elite graphics make very little difference in terms of appearance of the game. 

I'm not exactly sure but I thought the cop-ops were:
LAN : Local network only
Closed Net : private personal server that could be accessed remotely, but only people you want.
Open Net : private personal server that could be accessed remotely that is open to anyone to join.
I have not dug into it so I am just guessing here


----------



## Mike0409 (May 21, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I had to download the latest Nvidia physx drivers to get the game to run at all with my ATI card.
> I would get errors when it tried to access the physx libraries (even though it was shut off by default) on start-up.
> 
> I don't know about the elite graphics as I am not really interested in them. Game looks really good on my rig already and I don't want to lose frame rate as it's already working my card pretty hard. The elite pack uses 2048x2048 textures, and the forums state you will need at least 600MB of vram. There are also many posts that state that the elite graphics make very little difference in terms of appearance of the game.
> ...



Cool cool.  Sounds good.  We all gotta get on and play.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

There are 4 multiplayer modes.

LAN: Game is hosted on your own lan, and players must be part of your network to play. Either physically or through vpn/tunneling.

Open: You may use your Single Player Character online or make a new one just for Open Net. You can share items with other saved characters on your computer using the "shared" section of the players treasure chest. Great way to collect set items and give them to your other characters. However the person Hosting the game is the only person that saves the progress and can advance the main story line.

Closed: You will need to make a new character for closed net. You character is saved on a dedicated server. Either provided by Steam, Acaron, or a client with their own dedicated server. YOu can not share between Open and Closed charaters.

Co-Op: Same as Open, Except you must have all your online party members playing to advance the main story line. So if you started with a Team of 4 people, all 4 need to be present to advance the story line. The progress for all players is stored on the hosts computer.

I ended up playing a bunch last night, and shutdown the high quality torrent. Its 8gb and I have only managed to DL about 2.8Gbs. Since I am usually the host I don't want any bandwidth wasted slowing my party members down.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 21, 2009)

Ahh..ok so that's the difference's cool. 

yeah i stopped downloading the graphics update as well..it's taking WAY to long..and the game looks great IMO. BTW the commentary is freaking lame...it's worse than listening to John Madden...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

Commentary? Like the opening movie clips?


----------



## Mike0409 (May 21, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Commentary? Like the opening movie clips?



Naw the stupid sayings the characters say when I kill monsters.  It's so cheesy..


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Naw the stupid sayings the characters say when I kill monsters.  It's so cheesy..



I think that's one of the funniest things in the game (the lines the characters and monsters use), but then I am pretty easily amused.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

Haha....Well I think they are funny as well. To each their own I guess.

Makes me laugh everytime my fire elf says something about frying the enemies and the stench.


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

One that never fails to crack me up is when you are killing humans once in awhile as one dies he says in a really sarcastic voice, "Oh, great plan." 

Yup, I am definitely easily amused.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

Or the human says: "I guess I really was just an extra"

Or when my elf kills a group of undead: "God I am sending you your dead back, please keep them this time"


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

I played the demo a tad, and I have to say that the one thing I really don't like is the camera view, but I can get used to that.  The game looks pretty nice on medium settings (not really sure how far I can push them on a single GTX260 192 at stock).  I'll be playing the demo a bit more and seeing whether or not I want to grab this.

I did really enjoy Neverwinter Nights, and I had two, but one of the disks got scratched


----------



## Mike0409 (May 21, 2009)

It must just be that seraphim that annoyed me..was the first char i tried.  Inquistors arn't bad.

The one thing I can't stand is the click/attack...it doesn't always attack enemies..or is that just me trying to mash button's to much like Diablo 2?

Danish, I'm running full graphic's with my 9600GT.  You can probably definately handle it.
And if ya need a DVD version of NwN2 I have one, it's ISO imaged up.


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

Click on target and hold left mouse button down to keep attacking.
I do find it hard to target on occasion when there are larger battles and there is so much going on.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

Important Keys.

Ctrl + Left click attack. Character stands in place and attacks.
Ctrl + Right Click Attack. Character stand in place and does combat art.

I use these all the time for ranged attacks. Otherwise, if there isn't a clear shot my elf will run to the nearest location to cast her spell with line of site. Usually this means bum rushing a mob, which my weak armor elf should not be doing. This also works well for melee attacks. IF you are surrounded by a mob you can hit ctrl+attack button and not target a specific enemy. You can spin circles and attack anyone in your path. Very handy if you hit an opp hard and they run away. Rather then following them you can just attack a different opp in the immdiate area.

Also very handy is the Shift key. This well force your character to use their weapons as defense. YOu cant attack, but 1/2 your attack value is added to your defense value. I sometime use this while I am waiting for a combat art to cool down. the added defense really helps.


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

Being a toe-to-toe guy, I many times find myself running out of the thick of things just to spread out the monsters so I can see who I am attaking. When there are 20+ monsters surrounding me it gets hard to see what the heck is going on. Especially if you have the view zoomed out a ways to see the whole group.

I didn't know that ctrl-attack-spin did sort of a sweeping attack of who is in front of you. I'll have to try that.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

My buddy who plays a Temple Gaurdian is strict melee. He uses it all the time. A few hits on this guy, a few on that guy. Mean while Im supporting him by casting ice shards or blizzard.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

I'll have to try those out later.  I started playing when I got up this morning and after playing for what seemed like a little bit, I realized that it was an hour before class and I needed to get my ass moving!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

one thing about this game. You will lose time. Sit down at 6pm...play for a little bit, look up and its 10pm already..WTF!!

So I actually think that indicates a great game.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

I agree.  I like getting lost in games.


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

This is definitely a time warp game. It's also one of those games where you look at your watch, realize that you can only play for about 10 minutes more and then go back for a few minutes more. You are, of course, then late for where you had to go. 

My SW is not 27th, has around 1600 hitpoints and his armor is around 800. He beats the sh!t out of monsters so fast that I actually run around and train them for a little excitement. I've given up summoning my undead helpers as they are too wicked and kill too much stuff before I can get a chance to fight them.

Favorite monster death quote of the day  : "Dammit, I knew I was just an extra". 

Okay Sacred 2 fans, everyone stop playing for 5 minutes and let's see some screenshots of your characters in their favorite poses.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

what are you using for screen shots? Wait till you see my sexy elf chicks.

NVM found the How to capture convert and post game screen shots thread.

i will post after i get outa here.


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

I save a screenshot using the printscreen button.
Go to the screenshot folder and open the TGA file in an photo program (I use Corel PhotoPaint), and save it as a JPEG, then use TPU Image Hosting to save it.

On Vista, Image folder is "Pictures/Ascaron Entertainment/Sacred2"


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

yeah...I figured it out. but thanks.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

You can have some pix of my demo character   I'll do a regular SS and if I can find some more sexy clothes, a sexy shot


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> yeah...I figured it out. but thanks.



Yeah, I know you did as your posts were updating realtime, but I posted the info for anyone else who might need to know.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 21, 2009)

well i still thanked you! lol


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> You can have some pix of my demo character   I'll do a regular SS and if I can find some more sexy clothes, a sexy shot



LOL ... No photoshopping the clothes off your character for Sacred 2 pr0n or our thread will get nuked.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

LOL don't worry, I won't.

I do have to say that one thing I love is that EVERY item that I've found so far with a different name looks different.


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2009)

I played the original Sacred and really liked it. The critics in the game biz said the same thing then as they did now, and that was that there are so many side quests (not related to the main storyline) that it obscures the story.
I really can't fathom how there can be "too many" side quests. That is what makes a game open-ended and gives you the freedom to persue the main storyline or not. There are some quests that you will not be able to continue until you open up sections of the game until you progress in the main storyline, but that is a nit.

I really think the devs have done a great job on this game, and if there is a Sacred 3 it will have a place reserved on my hard drive 

Here's another shot of my SW "riding his girlfriend".


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2009)

My ICE High Elf. Lvl 31






FIRE High Elf. Lvl 43


----------



## DanishDevil (May 22, 2009)

I took a bunch of screens, but I needed to download a program to export them to JPEGs since Photoshop CS3 still needs a little *cough*work*cough*


----------



## DanishDevil (May 22, 2009)

Download's corrupt.  Meh.

On another note, I'm kinda torn between getting Sacred 2 and getting either Dungeon Siege 2 w/ expansions or getting Neverwinter Nights 2 with expansions.  Metascores for both are higher (probably because of the bugs) and if a bug hits me at the right time, I won't play a game for a month.  The price is really getting me, too.  I'm having trouble finding Sacred 2 for under $40, while I could snag NWN2 or DS2 for under $15.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, S2 for $40 or NWN2 or DS2 for much cheaper?

EDIT: I sucked it up and bought it off steam.


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> EDIT: I sucked it up and bought it off steam.



LOL ... you won't regret it. I have all of the games you mentioned above.
Both DS2 and NWN2 are good games, but are pretty linear.

There is another game I've been looking at called Loki. Looks kind of interesting, but again sounds kind of linear if you read through the features.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I took a bunch of screens, but I needed to download a program to export them to JPEGs since Photoshop CS3 still needs a little *cough*work*cough*



Download GiMP....its free/opensource and can export .tga files to just about any other extension.

http://www.gimp.org/

I played the hell outa Titan Quest + Expansion pack. I finished the game with almost every character class...It is a great game....but way more linear then SC2. 

No comments on my bada55 elf??

Cool. Thats 1 more player. I would really like to get a TPU adventuring team going. Playing Co-Op or OpenNet free play.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 22, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Download GiMP....its free/opensource and can export .tga files to just about any other extension.
> 
> http://www.gimp.org/
> 
> ...



Gimps a good program, free too.

Lol the elf look's cool.  

So I should of been making an Open character all these times instead of a closed character eh?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2009)

No, thats cool that you have a closed net. I have a level 1 character in closed net, just my friends and I play pretty much on open net. I think the main reason is you can transfer items from single player and other open net characters....so you get a guy that has a lot of cash starting out and quicker access to good items the other characters can drop off.

I guess closed net is more of purest type mode. The ultimate purest is Closed Net on HardCore Mode. In HC mode there is no starting over or resurection. Once your character is dead, thats it, game over. I was reading some peoples post on a sacred2 forum, who you could tell were almost literally crying that their 82nd level character had just died.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 22, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> No, thats cool that you have a closed net. I have a level 1 character in closed net, just my friends and I play pretty much on open net. I think the main reason is you can transfer items from single player and other open net characters....so you get a guy that has a lot of cash starting out and quicker access to good items the other characters can drop off.
> 
> I guess closed net is more of purest type mode. The ultimate purest is Closed Net on HardCore Mode. In HC mode there is no starting over or resurection. Once your character is dead, thats it, game over. I was reading some peoples post on a sacred2 forum, who you could tell were almost literally crying that their 82nd level character had just died.



Lol ouch...yeah I'll take closed without Hardcore then.


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2009)

I was just thinking that Closed/HC sounded like fun!  I think the risk of perma-losing the character makes games much more exciting. Although it does tend to induce a lot more swearing. 

@ZZZ : Both of your elves are awesome. Nice job giving them a "style" (if you planned that). My seraphim has gotten pieces that are so different that she looks like a walking freak show. I usually go for function over asthetics, but who cares it's a game. I've been trying to get my SW to look a little more like he planned his outfit. 

When he's on his mount he now has over 2K hitpoints. 
I was doing the main story in the caves under the seraphim island and it was so boring as nothing down there was giving decent XP for his level and they were so easy to kill it actually started to just be tedious. Not to fear ! I finished that up and moved on to much more challenging territories


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2009)

All I know for sure is in HC mode things you didn't value suddenly become important. For instance Run Speed. Run Away, Run Away!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l0xYc8zXvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg


----------



## Kreij (May 22, 2009)

I lol'd at that and am very familiar with that concept in hardcore gaming.

Can a server be set up so that the people who are playing can enter at any time? Even if it does not advance the story line? I can't do it as my connection is satellite, but it would be cool to have a server available.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 22, 2009)

ZZZ, your elves are each wearing a set armor for their class, right?  I love how they've got matching armor sets in here that actually look unique, and awesome.  I find myself buying items that I don't need that I think will look cool then saying "That looks fucking sick!" and selling them back


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2009)

Yeah both my elves have complete set items for their class.

As for a dedicated server...I will have to look into that. I do have a extra box that could be setup for dedicated, but I am not sure about a license. Not going to purchase a extra if it is required...otherwise we can all just pick a Ascron/Steam server to play.

The Syraphim tunnels were ok. The swamp is were the action really seems to start as far as mobs go. Those freaking undead make me mad. Sometimes you have to kill them 3 times before they are really dead. Also they are very resistance to ice damage.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 22, 2009)

So should I be making an Open Net character to play with you guys?  I started a Seraphim on Closet Net for myself as something to familiarize myself with the game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, make a open net character. I have tons of loot to share.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 22, 2009)

Sweetness.  I have to decide which class to make.  If either of you have had experience with other classes (in addition to the ones you posted) could you describe their role and abilities once they get a tad higher up?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2009)

Pretty much the standard classes in different skins.

Mage = Elf
Fighter = Shadow Warrior
Ranged/Magic = Dyrad
Necromancer = Inquisiter
Melee/Magic = Seraphim
Melee/Ranged = Temple Gaurdian

However you can have a Shadow warrior that specializes in his abilities and make him more of a caster/summoner. Or you can take the Elf class and specialize in combat buffs to make her a physical adept melee class. Lots of possibilities for each class, but their core is basically what i posted.

Here is a great Wiki for sacred 2.

http://www.sacredwiki.org/index.php5/Sacred_2:Fallen_Angel


----------



## Kreij (May 23, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah, make a open net character. I have tons of loot to share.



Open Net Hardcore? Silver? Bronze?

My SW is 31st (Bronze SP) now and I have to admit that most of the battles are not much of a challenge. He's in the desert just laying waste to everything I confront. Unless I totally space out on his health, or something, he is in very little danger of dying at this point. He's got over 1800 hitpoints (when mounted over 2300) and carreis around about 160 health potions. Funny thing is that he never uses his base 160 as he get so many health potions that I end up selling several dozen when I get to a vendor, and still have the original 160.

I've been collecting set stuff, but am starting to find non-set items that are better. I don't have any complete sets yet, so I just store them in the player chest. I think I have portions of six different sets. SW has over 2 million gold and probably about 1/2 million worth of stuff in the chest. I've not found anything to buy that even puts a dent in his cash reserve.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 24, 2009)

I played bronze for about 20 minutes before switching to silver. TO get to gold level difficulty you need to finish the main quest on silver and be 60th level. You know that is where all the good loot is and where it will be way tougher.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 24, 2009)

Yeah bronze is really easy.  I think after playing through to about level 5 on Bronze with a couple of characters, I think I might want to do a Temple Guardian specializing in Lost Fuzion skills.  I have yet to try an Inquisitor, High Elf, or Shadow Warrior.  Once I try out those, I'll start a silver character so I can hopefully join up with you guys.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 25, 2009)

so i decided to install and patch sacred 2, mind you i've had it for months just never started playing and now it crashes to desktop after about 45 secs of gameplay... 

i'm using the rig in my sig with vista x86 and a gtx285 not overclocked.. all other games run fine, just sacred... any ideas?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what the problem is.  Mine crashes, but nothing regular.  Once it crashed when I tried to take a screenshot, another time when I ported to an island and walked to the edge of the water; pretty random for me.

On another note, I've started a Temple Guardian on Open Net on Silver and I'm at level 12.  And may I say I look fairly badass   I'll take a screenshot when I've done some studying for Financial Accounting and once I figure out how to work GIMP (any help?).


----------



## Kreij (May 25, 2009)

Mine was crashing on a pretty regular basis too. I updated all my driver (video, sound, lan, etc.) and made sure I had the latest directX version. I then installed the C++ 2005 Redistributable hotfix (I think the hotfix installs version 8.0.58298). It has not crashed since.

You may also want to be sure that your .Net frameworks are up to date. 2.0 SP2 / 3.5 SP1 and make sure you have the latest Nvidia Physx drivers.

If the game is not giving you an error when it crashes, look in the event log to see what's going on.

@DD ... Sorry, I don't use GIMP so I can't give you any advice. I tried it quite some time ago, but found that I liked the program I am using (Corel Graphics Suite) better.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 25, 2009)

I'll give those a shot.  Thanks Kreij.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 25, 2009)

Ghetto screenshot with my camera:


----------



## mrw1986 (May 25, 2009)

Just ordered the Collector's Edition...DanishDevil convinced me to buy this game, haha. I was a huge fan of the first one as buggy as it was so I'm hoping I like the sequel!


----------



## mrw1986 (May 25, 2009)

Oh and for those wondering about crashing...its typical with the Sacred series...get used to it!


----------



## bogmali (May 25, 2009)

I picked this up for the Xbox360 yesterday and still grasping the controls and concept Currently at lvl2 got to roaming around co-op with my 11 yr old and got owned in a cave with this turtle like thingy that kept freezing us


----------



## DanishDevil (May 25, 2009)

Yeah you gotta watch out for those crazy freezing turtles!  Try going at those guys with ranged attacks and trying to evade their attacks so you don't get frozen as much!


----------



## Mike0409 (May 26, 2009)

Im crashing WAY to much in Sacred.  Gonna swap to my Win XP x64, or maybe Vista x64 Ultimate and try again.  I think Windows 7 is causing me issues.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2009)

How often is "too much?"

I think it's pretty funny.  The last 3 times I played, I crashed when I hit "save and exit" and the next time I load up, my save contains some of what I've done since the previous save, and some not.  It's actually getting kinda annoying =\


----------



## Mike0409 (May 26, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> How often is "too much?"
> 
> I think it's pretty funny.  The last 3 times I played, I crashed when I hit "save and exit" and the next time I load up, my save contains some of what I've done since the previous save, and some not.  It's actually getting kinda annoying =\



Usually about 10-15min or max 30min into each session it freezes and BAM, Crash to Desktop.

I think it's mainly driver support on my end not working right with Windows 7.  Prolly go back to Vista x64..since I have heard horror stories of transfer speed's with Windows Xp x64.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2009)

That's no fun.  Windows 7 has been like driver heaven for me.  This is the first 64-bit OS that I can find drivers for everything for on both my desktop and laptop.

Just updated all the stuff Kreij suggested above.  I'll play some more later.  Gotta do homework.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 26, 2009)

I am on windows 7 7100. The game very rarely crashes on me. Disable Physics, and set grass to 50%....On any systems. My buddy on a i7, 6gb ddr3, raid ssd, and 2 gtx295s crashed a ton. Once he disable physics and set grass to 50% he has very rarely crashed. Sometimes Combos will make it crash as well. So if you see that happening a lot, just dont use that combo.


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2009)

Playing Sacred 2 on 360 ATM


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2009)

After doing all of the Microsoft updates, and changing the grass and PhysX settings, it seems to be okay, but I only played for a little bit.

I just hit level 20, and I've got about 11hrs of gameplay on it so far.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2009)

I played a tad more, and beat that gigantic rock guy by myself (it took forEVER at level 20...I had to stand in front of him using a t-energy move that had a slight life steal and pop potions like M&Ms for about 10 minutes to finally kill him) and got a few nice set items.







I'm more than a little color-uncoordinated, but I love my new helm, and the particular set items that I have right now are from the T-Energy set, particularly my right arm and legs


----------



## Kreij (May 26, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> After doing all of the Microsoft updates, and changing the grass and PhysX settings, it seems to be okay, but I only played for a little bit.
> 
> I just hit level 20, and I've got about 11hrs of gameplay on it so far.



Seems like you may have found the problem (one of the updates). Sacred 2 can be quite finicky and wants everything to be just perfect.  I too was seeing strange stuff in saves until I got the crashes fixed. It was a crap shoot as to whether you would still have newly found items in your inventory on re-start, even though I was saving the game after every fight.

Just remember gents that while you are working out the crach issues, the F9 (Save Game)key is your best friend.

Colorful toon you got there DD !!   (The helm _is_ cool)


----------



## Mike0409 (May 26, 2009)

Damn nice toon man.  I just made a Temple Guardian in Open, except I keep on crashing 

I did all the fixes mentioned above and I am still having issues.  Maybe I'll turn Physx off completely when i get home and test it again.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 26, 2009)

Your TG looks cool. What skill is your main focus? Lost fusion?

I am up for a game.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2009)

Yep, I'm going all out Lost Fusion, and I have both buffs available for TG's.  I was stupid enough to put 9 skill points into the shield skills though because I thought it helped out my shield buff, but since I only have 1 arm available to me, I can't use shields!   Oh well.  I've got around 350 armor and I've been putting everything into Vitality for more HP's.  I've got a few points in Hafted Weapons and Armor Lore, and lots in Lost Fusion Lore and...whatever the other word is besides "Lore" that relates to Lost Fusion.

How exactly do we play together?  One of us has to host the game, right?  We should all share IM's or have somebody with an extra machine host at least a TeamSpeak for us if not a game


----------



## Mike0409 (May 27, 2009)

Got my Xfire down on the bottom of my sig! Add me!  

Dont use any really big IM software cept Steam and such.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

I never use XFire, but check to the left for my IM's.  Steam is also under DanishDevil.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

I lied.  Warding Energy Lore (what I thought did physical equipped shields) does help the shield that Temple Guardians and Seraphims get.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I never use XFire, but check to the left for my IM's.  Steam is also under DanishDevil.



Added ya to steam DD.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Another update on DanishDog:






Got this sick helm after defeating the Easter Egg Bunnies and talking to the rabbit that came out of the giant easter egg 

All silliless aside, here I am with a truly better helm:






While I'm casting my Untouchable Force buff.  Fucking cool to say the least.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Man, I just spent the last half hour fighting the water boss.  I had him down to like 30% health, then he regenned the shit out of himself back to 2/3 and I couldn't do anything to him! 

One thing I realized.  I need to stop bumping Vitality and start bumping Stamina, which decreases the regen time of combat arts.  My Archimedes Beam does 213 damage in 3 seconds, but its regen time of 14 seconds is killing me.  Looks like it's side quests for a while.  Maybe I'll find a few more set items


----------



## phanbuey (May 27, 2009)

this game actually looks pretty cool... i played the original and it was mildly addicting.  thinking about trying it out.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

If you're not sure, grab the demo.  I wasn't sure, so I got the demo, and that sealed the deal for me


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Man, I just spent the last half hour fighting the water boss.  I had him down to like 30% health, then he regenned the shit out of himself back to 2/3 and I couldn't do anything to him!



You mean the big squid thingy? He _was_ pretty tough. My two helper skellies would rush in and then get beat down in about 5 seconds (fortunately they regen automatically and rejoin the fight). I was getting virtually no where with him until I started using "Demonic Blow" which does a sick amount of damage. 

For my SW I keep putting his points into strength. If I remember correctly he is at around 165 strength, about 800 armor and somewhere around 1850 hitpoints. 

I started a new Seraphim on Silver. It's definitely harder. A lot less health potions drop and the spells seem much harder to resist.

Been busy the last comple days. I think I will need to feed my Sacred addiction tonight.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 27, 2009)

Anyone ever have their Open Char's reset?  Like I made a single player char, which is transferable VIA LAN/Open I thought..But some reason it has reset back to level 1?

Maybe one of those random crash's did it.. =/


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

BTW, that is on Silver.  I started my Temple Guardian on Silver and have been playing nothing but it.

I have no idea about that Mike.  I made the character on open net in my own server, and have been playing it in there.  I tried to play him in SP, but it said it wouldn't save quest progress, so I just kept playing online.

Is it reset to level 1 on SP as well?  If so, that sucks man   My luck's been a lot better since I updated all the Microsoft junk.  Have you tried that yet?


----------



## Mike0409 (May 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> BTW, that is on Silver.  I started my Temple Guardian on Silver and have been playing nothing but it.
> 
> I have no idea about that Mike.  I made the character on open net in my own server, and have been playing it in there.  I tried to play him in SP, but it said it wouldn't save quest progress, so I just kept playing online.
> 
> Is it reset to level 1 on SP as well?  If so, that sucks man   My luck's been a lot better since I updated all the Microsoft junk.  Have you tried that yet?



Yeah I started my Char on silver as well but as a SP game. Game crashed said forget it then boom back to Level 1.   It doesn't save quest progress as a LAN game, I am unable to host Open Net games for myself, say's something about the Port not found, and it's been forwarded on my firewall/router. But I can join games no problem.  Closed net I can create/join no problem either.

I did all the Microsoft updates, and turned of Physx and I think that did it for me, I just finished playing for a good hour without any crash's.  So I think I'm golden. *Crosses fingers*

EDIT: I crashed..Spoke to soon..


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Grass at 50% too.  You don't notice it "growing" unless you zoom all the way in and look ahead.

There's an F key for saving.  Somebody posted it in here a couple of times, but I'm at work so I can't spend too much time looking for it right now.

Also, Open Net is hosted off of your machine.  Make sure you're port forwarding 7011, not the 6009(I think) port, and I think it's still "sacred.exe"  Closed net is hosted off of their servers, so that's why you don't have a problem joining them.  Luckily, I got away with keeping a dynamic IP since I'm wired.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 27, 2009)

I am going to be hosting a game on open net...right after I post this. I have a couple of friends that may join, 1 for sure.

so the server name is "1H1K" and the password is "TPU"

See you there if you make it, should be online for many hours.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

I won't be able to   I'd love to, but I've got my exam tomorrow.  That, and I'm in class for 3.5hrs starting now


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 27, 2009)

luckily i had the day off. 

Trying to make 36th today for my ice mage. currently 32 i think.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Good luck  It takes me long enough to level at level 22ish LOL.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

I just wanted to share this screenshot I found on the Sacred 2 forums of a very nicely dressed Temple Guardian:






He needs a better waistband IMO.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Can someone please explain the gems to me?  I still have no idea what they're for, but I know that monsters have colors on the thing under them when targeted, and above and below their health bar, and that you can use them against certain "types" of enemies to your benefit.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 28, 2009)

The gems add specific type protection. So if you fight a fire breathing dragon, use all red gems.

On the character screen it will tell you the last 10 opponents you fought. You can see what types of damage they do. Red = Fire, Blue = Magic, White = Ice, Green = Poisen. Try to use jems that protect against them.

I saw a techpowerup open net game last night, besides mine, I would have joined but there were only 2 players allowed. I hosted with 6 players and had 3 for about a 3 hour session. Made it to 36th level.


----------



## Kreij (May 28, 2009)

Can characters of any level join an open net game?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I saw a techpowerup open net game last night, besides mine, I would have joined but there were only 2 players allowed. I hosted with 6 players and had 3 for about a 3 hour session. Made it to 36th level.



That was me   I forgot to make the players any higher, but then I crashed and took it as a sign that I needed to get my ass of the computer and study 

Congrats on 36! And thanks for that info on gems.  Doesn't it have something to do with the bars above/below the enemy's health bar as well, though?  Like what color takes up the majority?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 28, 2009)

Why didn't you join in with us?

You can be any level within the range to join in..so 1-100. Just being in the group will award you with experience and you should level 'hella' fast.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

I did, but it was just one random guy at the time, and it didn't let me do any quests, so I was like screw that, I'll start my own game 

Anybody down for a game tonight?  I'm up for hosting.  I have a 40meg down and 10meg up connection here at school


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 28, 2009)

I would, but my buddy and I are doing the main quest line, and only the main quest line, trying to get to gold level asap. My connections not as strong, but the quest line is attached to my character and haven't had any real bad lag issues.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

How much further are you than me?  Like I said, I need to beat the water monster squid dude.  If you're not a lot further, maybe you could help me get to your point?  Would that allow me to complete quests in your game?  I wanna get to gold too :'(


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 28, 2009)

The OctoSomething monster...yeah I think that is the 3rd boss. I just killed the Jungle Gaurdian, who happens to look like a cross between a dragon and a x-wing fighter, which I think is the 6th boss.

Im pretty sure if you join my game you will be on the same quest line as me. So I am not sure if the squid thing is alive anymore in my game...maybe. I should check that out, because all the bosses drop awesome items and I would be up for farming them.

I guess the only way to tell is to just join in and see what happens. You will level a lot faster if you are 22nd fighting 38th level creatures.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Give me until about 7PM EST to get done with my exam and I should be on shortly after that.


----------



## Kreij (May 28, 2009)

Are there level requirements for gear? 
I noticed that when you find items they have a level associated with them. 
Will a 22nd (or whatever) level character be able to wear gear dropped by 38th level creatures? Or do the creatures drop items based on the level of the character that kills them?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

I think you're able to wear them, but you get penalties associated with high level armor if your armor lore isn't high enough.

Under armor lore, there is a statistic that says "max level without penalty."  Same with most skills.  I know run speed is affected.  Once I got a 71 defense armor at level 12, I couldn't run as fast until I bumped Armor Lore 6 points.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 28, 2009)

All items have level restrictions. Skills basically allow you to wear items above your level. So if youre 22nd level and have 10 points in the Armor skill you can wear 28th level armor with no penalty. You can wear armor up to 10 levels higher, but will be mega penalized for each level above your base skill. Each level you gain lowers that penalty, and each point in that skill will also lower the penalty...might not make sense but it will once you see it.

I am in the Pacific time zone, I get out of work at 4 and will be home playing by 4:30ish. So lets see thats 7:30pm eastern time.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

Oh you're PST? Sweet same as me.  I'm just so used to converting it


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 28, 2009)

With crystal skin activated (my buff) I have a armor rating of 2260.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

I hate you


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 28, 2009)

You're gonna like me a lot more once I drop off some TG:Lost Fusion set items for ya. Also have a good amount of shadow warrior set gear.


----------



## CarneASADA (May 28, 2009)

Hello..

my 1st POST here...

I'll be joining as tonight as well...
lots of GREEN.gear to share...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 28, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> Hello..
> 
> my 1st POST here...
> 
> ...



Yo! CarneASADA


----------



## Kreij (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to TPU CarneASADA !!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 28, 2009)

CarneAsada is the buddy I mentioned with the TG.

Im am outa here in like 20 minutes...should have the server up around 4:30ish.

The cool thing Im looking forward to is more people = more enemies = more xp & Items.


----------



## CarneASADA (May 29, 2009)

thanks everyone...

hope to see you guys online later tonight...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 29, 2009)

ok server is up.

server name - 1h1k
password - tpu

kreij has joined.
carne has joined


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2009)

Made a new Seraphim.







Level 13 after 4 hours or so.  I freaking *LOVE* those wings.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2009)

Hey ZZZ,

Sorry I couldn't stay very long last night, but at least I know that the game is playable over my satellite connection. There is some occasional lag (which is why I think my Seraphim died). Her bar showed full health and then plop.   I think she was taking a lot of damage and it was not showing up on my end fast enough, so I did not react with a potion.

When I get time to play I'll be sure to first check to see if your server is up and join in if you guys are playing.

BTW, thanks for the set piece 

Oh, I forgot to check last night so I'll just ask ... Can a character go back and forth between OpenNet and SP? That way I can continue to advance even if you don't have the server up.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Made a new Seraphim.
> 
> Level 13 after 4 hours or so.  I freaking *LOVE* those wings.



Is that closed or open net?



Kreij said:


> Hey ZZZ,
> (which is why I think my Seraphim died). Her bar showed full health and then plop.   I think she was taking a lot of damage and it was not showing up on my end fast enough, so I did not react with a potion.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the set piece
> ...



Yes you can go between SP and Open Net. The reason your Seraphim died was because a mid-boss critical hit you. And basically 1 hit killed you. Same thing happened to DanishDevil.

It was a lot of fun playing with more people, the enemies gain a lot more strength. DanishDevil went from 22nd to 27th in under 2 hours of game play.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2009)

Okay, I'll have to bring in my SW. He's in his 30s now.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 29, 2009)

We made it to GOLD last night. Finished silver. I thought you had to be 60th+ to play but apparently if you go though the entire quest line and beat silver you can play gold regardless of level. Both CarneAsada and I are around 38th level.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 29, 2009)

Shit i'm only level 8..I need to catch up.  I will be playing all weekend i guess.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2009)

She's on Open Net.  I forgot how much I enjoyed playing a Seraphim   I may play her as my lead, as I'm almost to the first boss already anyway.


----------



## CarneASADA (May 29, 2009)

DanishDevil ...  
I gave you the wrong set for LOST FUSION....  Technical Modules is what you need...
and i just happen to have a complete SET for you...  level 30.gear... if you want...

As for other RACES...
i have LOTS of GREEN.SET.ITEMS ... most are level.30... to share...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 29, 2009)

well what ever you guys decide to do. Specialize in one combat art section. Like Revered Technology Lore, spend all your points there, then be sure to get the Revered Tech Focus asap....If you spend points in everything your character will be weak. 

Should be playing a lot this weekend...nothing much planned and it's supposed to be above 103 degrees this weekend. So I will be locked in the house with the AC running.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 31, 2009)

Anyone plan on getting a server up today?

Hey Danish, check your steam, add me to friends! 

Anyone else  have contact so we can all get together and play?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2009)

I'm gonna be super busy this week.  I've gotten my new Seraphim to level 20, and she kicks ass   I'm working on the dragon slaying quest.  That dungeon is freaking huge and confusing!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 31, 2009)

been playing SP for the most part. about to launch a open net server. Played a LAN game with carneasada, on gold...already on our way to the balrog.

made it a silver game so you all can join
server name  = 1h1k
password = tpu


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2009)

this game looks so sweet... downloaded the demo - prolly gonna guy tonight or tomorrow.  Thanks for this thread


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 1, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> this game looks so sweet... downloaded the demo - prolly gonna guy tonight or tomorrow.  Thanks for this thread



Nice man! This game is addictive as hell be aware.


ZZZ, Carne, thanks the help and gear last night.  We will have to do it again, sometime this week.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2009)

The only time I had to play thins weekend was Sat & Sunday at about 5AM. 
I didn't think I would see the server up at that time as I beleive that ZZZ is on the west coast somewhere and it would have been 3AM there. lol

Started a Dryad on Silver. I was sure that I would like the class, but they're pretty fun once you get them up past 4th (which only takes about an hour). She's pretty wicked with her blowpipe ! (Keep your minds out of the gutter gents  )


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 1, 2009)

I live in Arizona, so not in a time zone. Think I am on Mountain right now...

I hope they come out with another patch soon. No Combo's are making it harder for melee characters.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I live in Arizona, so not in a time zone. Think I am on Mountain right now...



Arizona is Mountain time, so you are only an hour earlier than I am.
Still ... 4AM would have been pretty early for you to be up playing unless you played all night 



> I hope they come out with another patch soon. No Combo's are making it harder for melee characters.



I hope when they do release a patch that it is not a humoungous multi-gigabyte behemoth.
Just getting the game and the 2.4 patch almost pushed me over my D/L limit.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 1, 2009)

We may have been. CarneAsda and I played Gold until 3-4am on Saturday. 

Soon we will be on Platnium...

Oh...One major thing I found out last night with my Fire Elf. You Do NOT need the riding skill to use your Special Mount. So there is no reason to get the riding skill it's sort of a waste. The skill is only good for standard horses, which suck.

Special Mounts allow you to use ALL of your combat art skills while mounted, inlcuding buffs. My Fire serpant is faster then hell and I can cast all my spells while mounted and gain a ton of HPs and some armor, very tough combo.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2009)

That's good to know. I just assumed that the riding skill increased the speed of your mount (including the specials) and gave you some extra offense/defense ability or something.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 1, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> We may have been. CarneAsda and I played Gold until 3-4am on Saturday.
> 
> Soon we will be on Platnium...
> 
> ...



That is awesome!  I gotta say, this game has got it's hook's in me.  It's a nice hold over until Diablo 3 comes out.. since it's HUGE, ton of shit to explore and see, and there's a ton of different play types from bronze to platinum, plus a ton of stuff i'm still learning.

Prop's to ZZZ, and Kreij for the introduction to this game.    (If we had a shot's smiley i would definately be using that)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 1, 2009)

I also found out there are 5 different levels of difficulty.

Bronze - Skip this entirely, pointless except maybe 15min of game play to figure it out.
Silver 
Gold 
Platinum
Niobium

My plan is basically run through the main quest line on all levels up to Niobium doing as few side quests as possible, then once I am at Niobium I will do all the side quests.

Also for all those people who need even more help becoming addicted to this game, hit the L button to bring up your Quest Log...also in this book is your Achievements. http://www.sacredwiki.org/index.php5/Sacred_2:Achievements  so far I have 390 points....


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2009)

I heard there is a sixth called "Just Die Already" 



> My plan is basically run through the main quest line on all levels up to Niobium doing as few side quests as possible, then once I am at Niobium I will do all the side quests.



Sheesh ... You are quite the patient fellow. I wish they would just unlock all the difficulty levels from the beginning. I paid for the game, I should be able to get my butt handed to me right away if I want.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 1, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I also found out there are 5 different levels of difficulty.
> 
> Bronze - Skip this entirely, pointless except maybe 15min of game play to figure it out.
> Silver
> ...



Wow I'll have to check when I get home...theres 42 town's as well, that is awesome. 

Hey is there a way to transfer your char's to a different computer?


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 1, 2009)

was a fun session the other day...  good times...

4.heros.. (fyi..we get an achievement with 20+ heros..)


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 1, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> was a fun session the other day...  good times...
> 
> 4.heros.. (fyi..we get an achievement with 20+ heros..)



I thought the max players per game is only around 6?  Does it increase as we go up in level, from Silver, Gold, Plat, Etc?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 1, 2009)

If you play a Free Play game you can have up to 24 players. I think this is more for Clan wars PvP style.

Campaign mode only allows up to 6 players.

In windows 7, on the OS drive, under Saved Games/Ascr/Sacred 2 are where your characters are stored. YOu can back them up, which I always do, on a different drive to restore if needed. I would imagine you can copy that folder on a different PC with sacred installed and play...although I dont know for sure.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 1, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> If you play a Free Play game you can have up to 24 players. I think this is more for Clan wars PvP style.
> 
> Campaign mode only allows up to 6 players.
> 
> In windows 7, on the OS drive, under Saved Games/Ascr/Sacred 2 are where your characters are stored. YOu can back them up, which I always do, on a different drive to restore if needed. I would imagine you can copy that folder on a different PC with sacred installed and play...although I dont know for sure.



Alright cool, thanks ZZZ. I'll check it out when I get hope.  Plan on transfering this to the laptop so I can play at work.


----------



## JanJan (Jun 1, 2009)

*Newbie to sacred 2 here !!*

So, i joined the heat. Yay. 

Can anyone give me some advices on characters and basic things when play the game i guess.. 

update: ok wow, while i was messing with the keys, i think i pressed G and a huge demon boss came out. Instant death


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2009)

That's your diety's power.  I played a character really briefly with that, and it destroyed me, too.

The best advice I can give is to make each character and use each diety so you can figure out which would work best for you, then you can focus on which combat art tree(s) you want to master.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2009)

When you are starting read the character descriptions. They are good for the type of character you will (basically) have created. My recommendation is to start one of each and play them to about level 4 or 5 (takes about an hour). See what you like. You basically have melee and spell casting, or anywhere in between.

@ZZZ : I was happily playing and the wife came home and wanted to go look at ATV's. Now I have to come up with another $5K. LOL.  She's worth it


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 1, 2009)

janjan...   

welcome... 
when you figure out which char$ you like...  
focus on ONE.combat.art.. 

i downloaded elite.graphics .. all 8.gigs...
my FPS.dipped to low.30's... (setting all MAX... bfg-gfx.295  (wish i could use my other.one)
but.. wow.. looks pretty sharp...

i've been farming ... got some more GREEN.wear for everyone...
let me know.. and i'll load my 'sherpa'...


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2009)

A lot of people said that the elite graphics do not make all that much difference.
What's you take on it, Carne?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 1, 2009)

My take on it is you need a serious rig, more serious then mine, to use it and host. From the frame drops everyone was reporting it's not worth it to me, especially while hosting. You can turn the effect on or off, so for single player it would probably be ok. I wouldnt use it in multi because there is 1 more thing that could cause it to crash.

You know I live in one of the best places for dune riding and I have yet to go. congrats on the atv!

Welcome JanJan. No one in the group has played a Dryad or Inquisitor, in multi...but we cant play with the evil inquisitor since all are on the path of light. (good guys). Or any type of ranged would be cool. My elf is awesome at ranged with spells, but not so hot with weapons.

Im stoked. Hope we can get a full 6 member campaign going.

CarneAsada = Temple Gaurdian/Devote Gaurdian - melee
DanishDevil = Temple Gaurdian/Lost Fusion - medium range
Kreij = Seraphim/Melee - close range
Mike0409 = Temple Gaurdian/Lost Fusion - medium range
Me = High Elf/Ice Mastery - short/long range


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm actually kinda glad to hear that it's not worth downloading the Elite graphics pack.  I was starting to torrent it last night, and just grabbed the readme to see if it mentioned compatibility with the Steam version, which it did not, but this morning I found my router crippled with a bunch of LAN Remote Access logs around 6AM this morning.  I think my school nuked my router settings because I was torrenting, even if it was legal.  The sockets at the wall still work without a router inbetween, so I assume I need to just reset the router and I should be okay (I hope).

I'm actually tempted to make a Dryad myself.  I may, but I think I need to stick with 1 character LOL.  I have two 25th characters now.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 1, 2009)

still new at POSTing... dont know how to copy. your question... yet...

DD...  "A lot of people said that the elite graphics do not make all that much difference.
What's you take on it, Carne?" 

i saw a difference... looked sharp to me...  
ftw... only had about 4.hrs of play.. before i installed 'elite.graphics'.. (not too much to compare)
but play DEFAULT when playing MULTI and of late.. only been playing MULTI....

also heard... theres new sounds... animations... not just graphics... 

sorry for no concrete answer...
once i log some more SOLO hrs... i'll be able to answer you..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2009)

Hit "Quote" on our post, and it will do the coding for you.

If anybody here knows anything about routers, could you just comment on my slight predicament with my room's interwebz?  kThnx.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 1, 2009)

i got a Shadow.Warrior ... 20ish level ....  hes my black.smith for cheap forging...

combat art:   Astral Lord


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey CarneASADA, I found another one of those hammers that you gave me, so I forged it the same way, and I dual wield them   It's frickin' tight.  I do like 200ish damage per hit, about 10% increased attack speed, and I kill most champions in about 6 seconds 

Edit: Idea - Sacred 2: Fallen Angel Clubhouse anyone?  We can list the game name and password, and maybe if somebody hosts a vent server, we could put that up as well.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

Would be nice if we were allowed to do a "Scared 2 club" and this thread would be moved into it. Either way this is pretty much the club. Maybe just rename the thread...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah basically.  We could probably have it moved.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 2, 2009)

thats awesome... dual...

i got a two-handed sword... (4) slots... my shadow warrior uses...
ONE SLASH... ONE KILL...
its a bit slow.. but, major damage as well..

plus, my SW buff... Nether Allegiance... conjures (4) spectral soldiers ...
i can sit back.. and let them fight for me...  pretty cool.. buff..

and Skeletal Fortification... creates a skeletal tower that shoots arrows... 
i just place in the middle... and i just collect... i dont even fight... haha

i'll need to take some screen.shots...
nice images.. btw...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

Im heading home...gonna make a drink, grab some chips, and launch the server. See you guys there.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

No playing for me this week, unless it's for a *quick* game to blow off some steam (pun not intended).


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hell I'm down for the game whenever it get's launched.

ZZZ,Carne do you guys have Sacred 2 on steam?  If so, should be able to add me by email.. Mike0409@gmail.com 

Welcome JanJan!


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hit "Quote" on our post, and it will do the coding for you.
> 
> If anybody here knows anything about routers, could you just comment on my slight predicament with my room's interwebz?  kThnx.



thanks...



Mike0409 said:


> Hell I'm down for the game whenever it get's launched.
> 
> ZZZ,Carne do you guys have Sacred 2 on steam?  If so, should be able to add me by email.. Mike0409@gmail.com
> 
> Welcome JanJan!



i got mine at a local.store...  fry's electronics...


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hit "Quote" on our post, and it will do the coding for you.
> 
> If anybody here knows anything about routers, could you just comment on my slight predicament with my room's interwebz?  kThnx.



What's going on with your router?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I was starting to torrent it last night, and just grabbed the readme to see if it mentioned compatibility with the Steam version, which it did not, but this morning I found my router crippled with a bunch of LAN Remote Access logs around 6AM this morning.  I think my school nuked my router settings because I was torrenting, even if it was legal.  The sockets at the wall still work without a router inbetween, so I assume I need to just reset the router and I should be okay (I hope)..



Don't usually like to quote myself, but...


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Don't usually like to quote myself, but...



Oops sorry missed that! 

Try turning it on/off.  If not, do a default reset..should fix it.

Doe's your school have the right to nuke your router by Remoting in?  And was your router secured up?

I know there's probably policies in effect, but a lot of games/software companies use Torrent's as a legit way to distribute their patch's and updates.  And without a LOT of activity going back and forth between your dorm, it's a dick move to do.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

They have a right to do whatever basically.  We're not even allowed to have our own routers, which is stupid.  I have a WiFi printer, and I'm not allowing everybody at Pepperdine to print to it.

Router had a password on it, but nothing more than that.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> They have a right to do whatever basically.  We're not even allowed to have our own routers, which is stupid.  I have a WiFi printer, and I'm not allowing everybody at Pepperdine to print to it.
> 
> Router had a password on it, but nothing more than that.



Not allowed to have a router?  In what way would that have any effect on the network at the campus?  So you can't have wireless in your dorm?  What a bullshit policy.  Give it a swift reset should solve the problem. I wonder if some student's were fucking around as well, trying to break your password with a brute force...usually IT won't be doing work at 2-6AM...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah that's what I figured.  That's why I thought it was weird.  The logs are from like 6:20-7AM.  I'll reset it and give it a shot once I get back to my room.


----------



## JanJan (Jun 2, 2009)

i played for like 30min and had to work  so the urge so ask is really big in me right now...

so what is buff everyone? 
do i need steam? (it's only for online play right?). I started my Inquisitor in local so will i be able to carry all save files to steam? (this is a torrent version btw  batch 10.1 or so..)

if i go with dark path i can't join you guys?  i might change my char...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

if you play inquisitor you wont be able to join us, we are light path, and have seraphim in the party. they dont exactly get along with inquisitors...lol. that would be like a paladin and a serial killer on the same team..

servers up

1h1k
tpu


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> if you play inquisitor you wont be able to join us, we are light path, and have seraphim in the party. they dont exactly get along with inquisitors...lol. that would be like a paladin and a serial killer on the same team..
> 
> servers up
> 
> ...



Server still up?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah. we are in the lobby


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't crashed a single time yet and so far this game is awesome. I'm a level 7 Shadow Warrior...my only problem is my game is the UK edition so I can't play with you guys. I'm trying to get this resolved as we speak. I'm probably going to buy it on Steam and just change the key to the game using http://unlock.sacred2.com and then resell my Collector's Edition since you can unlock the key for resale.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

Where's my apology after bitching at me for how gay the game was?


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Where's my apology after bitching at me for how gay the game was?



Never said the game was gay, I said YOU were gay. I loved the first Sacred and this one is no different.


----------



## JanJan (Jun 2, 2009)

hey mrw1986 i think i have uk version too (when go to multiplayer, i see sth about uk, it means it's a uk server right?...cant complain cuz i got it from torrent anyway.

lemme know if that works cuz i want to play with other people so badly 

i'm dryad at level 6 btw

edit: ok so it says "eu.sacred2.net" and port 6800...


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 2, 2009)

JanJan said:


> hey mrw1986 i think i have uk version too (when go to multiplayer, i see sth about uk, it means it's a uk server right?...cant complain cuz i got it from torrent anyway.
> 
> lemme know if that works cuz i want to play with other people so badly
> 
> ...



Yep it means UK version which means you're stuck on EU servers. I tried every method possible of making it work on US servers, but nothing worked. I ended up just buying it on Steam, now I have that version and the UK Collector's Edition...lol. Hopefully I can sell the CE and get at least $50 back.


----------



## JanJan (Jun 2, 2009)

http://forum.sacredeng.ascaron-net.com/showthread.php?t=47205

mrw1986 take a look at that, towards end of page...it looks quite promising but what does this means :

"Please bear in mind that currently, you can only use your KEY with the Server region that you bought your key from. Here is a list of the ports and lobbies you can connect to."


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh wow. I didn't know there was a difference between the UK and US version....For some reason I thought WWW meant World Wide Web, not to be confused from the corporate version Whatever We Want. That is just lame...


----------



## JanJan (Jun 2, 2009)

i kinda tried that method last night and it didn't seem to work... will try again today tho, hope is still there  

worst case scenario, anyone know of a US torrent version of sacred 2? 
where can i get the code for online play?
wait, our lobby name is "tpu" right?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

So we played through the lava/fire level last night, what a horrible night. We have never crashed so often as we did in the lava caves...Same thing happened on Silver. I am not sure why it crashes in this level but once we were out of that area it never crashed....Not sure if it is all the added effects from the lava or what.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

We usually play in server name 1H1K, with the password tpu



ZenZimZaliben said:


> So we played through the lava/fire level last night, what a horrible night. We have never crashed so often as we did in the lava caves...Same thing happened on Silver. I am not sure why it crashes in this level but once we were out of that area it never crashed....Not sure if it is all the added effects from the lava or what.



After I updated everything, the only time I ever crash is when I hit "save and exit" and I crash EVERY time ROFL.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah I usally host with my server name, been using it for ages... 1h1k and the password was tpu.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 2, 2009)

JanJan said:


> http://forum.sacredeng.ascaron-net.com/showthread.php?t=47205
> 
> mrw1986 take a look at that, towards end of page...it looks quite promising but what does this means :
> 
> "Please bear in mind that currently, you can only use your KEY with the Server region that you bought your key from. Here is a list of the ports and lobbies you can connect to."



I already knew about that and tried that, thanks though!


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> After I updated everything, the only time I ever crash is when I hit "save and exit" and I crash EVERY time ROFL.



Dude you too!? same thing with me..Save and Exit and BAM freezes....


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So we played through the lava/fire level last night, what a horrible night. We have never crashed so often as we did in the lava caves...Same thing happened on Silver. I am not sure why it crashes in this level but once we were out of that area it never crashed....Not sure if it is all the added effects from the lava or what.



Man I could NOT see your server last night at all.  That's why I posted in here.  It would not show up in my list was the weirdest thing.  So I solo'd last night hit 26, need to level faster to catch up with you guys!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep.  It's fine though because it keeps my saves.

Should I start a Dryad on silver?  I think I'm liking the Seraphim over my temple guardian, but I haven't tried a Dryad yet.  Or an Inquisitor or Shadow Warrior.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yep.  It's fine though because it keeps my saves.
> 
> Should I start a Dryad on silver?  I think I'm liking the Seraphim over my temple guardian, but I haven't tried a Dryad yet.  Or an Inquisitor or Shadow Warrior.



I like my Temple Guardian but he doesn't have the crowd control I'm used too.  

I thought about making a Seraphim with revered technology. 

I have an inquistor on Closed Net..but I think ZZZ said if you make a Shadow character you can't play with Light characters.

Dryad look's kinda cool.  Voodoo spec too.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

Yup you cant play an inquisitor and play with us, has to be able to do the light path.

The dryad is pretty cool. If you focus on Ranged weapons, and 1 combat art school. She gains Intelligence and Dex every level so great for a ranged character. Her bark skin buff is very powerful gains tons of hp's, adds armor,  and lowers regen time of combat arts.

I actually have a seraphim:revered tech. She is going to be a bad ass character around 30th level. the beeefgee (BFG) is pretty awesome. Also she gains the same shield effects as the TG.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 2, 2009)

I keep starting new characters and trying them out. Can't decide !!
I have NCS (New Character Syndrome) really bad.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 2, 2009)

I kinda wish I went with Source Warden skill's instead of Lost Fusion.  I wish i had some sort of AoE that would effect enemies close by..cause once they get in close..i'm close to dead if I get to swamped.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I keep starting new characters and trying them out. Can't decide !!
> I have NCS (New Character Syndrome) really bad.



Haha... Perfect acronym.

You just need to figure out what you want to play.
Ranged,Melee,Caster...The point is, pick a skill and stick with it. Then figure out your secondary skills.

Lost Fusion is the what I would have chosen as my primary skill, and lost fusion focus as my second skill...I would take Source Warden Focus as 3rd or 4th skill so you can use higher level combat arts, primarly for the buff. No need in Source Warden as cast time, damage, and regen time have little to do with buffs usually.

1 = Lost Fusion Lore
2= weapon or armor
3= Lost Fusion Focus
4= concentration (this allows you to maintain 2 buffs at once)
5 = source warden focus
6 = Warding Energy Lore
7 = weapon or armor
8 = tactics or speed lore
9 = tactics or speed lore
10 = what ever.

This would make your TG more of a caster build then melee or ranged. Attribute points would go to Intelligence, Stamina, Dex.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

Does BeeEffGee stand for something?  When I had a Seraphim a while back with it, I named it myself.  Big Fucking Gun.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Does BeeEffGee stand for something?  When I had a Seraphim a while back with it, I named it myself.  Big Fucking Gun.



Yup, that is exactly what it stand for, they couldn't call it the BFG for legal reason. Wasnt that Duke NUkem?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2009)

You're probably right   It looks tight, but I like getting new weapons way too much


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 3, 2009)

BFG was Doom. I'm only lvl 7 let me catch up! I can play with you guys now because I purchased it over Steam. I play Silver Light Path Shadow Warrior.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

loading server....

R.I.P Ice Mount #1


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> i installed the sacred 2 demo and i'm hooked. tomorrow, i'm going to pick up the full version



I've got us a new recruit! 

-------------------

In other news, after CarneASADA hooked me up with some green and orange items, this is what I look like:







-------------------------------

IMPORTANT NOTE ABOUT UNIQUE MOUNTS:  Your unique mount *can die*.  Basically, if you _would_ have died while on your mount, your mount will "save you" and die in your place.  I kinda wish this was only for hardcore players, but that's how it is for everybody.  So watch your asses when you're on your unique mounts, or you might have to fork over a crazy amount of cash to get one back (like I did).


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 3, 2009)

New server up:

Name: tpu (new)
Password: 1234

Silver Campaign 1-100 (5 player max)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

i was directed here by danish devil; i'll be picking the game up today.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to our gaming addiction, RM


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Welcome to our gaming addiction, RM



yea, i'm addicted to the demo, so i can only imagine how addicting the actual game is going to be.
does my char from the demo carry over to the actual game?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 3, 2009)

That I don't know as I just started over when I got the full game and did not try to transfer a character. I guess the other reason is that I only played the demo for about 10 minutes before I bought the game.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes! more recruits! Man our group keep's getting bigger and bigger. 

nice to see ya aboard RM!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

Well we are in the swamps on gold. Things are getting a lot harder. We haven't done any side quests just the main quest line. Because of this we are fighting creatures in some cases 10 lvls higher then we are. Great experience and loot. Gold Level introduces new mid-bosses. So far a Hyrda and a Dragon that were not in silver. Cant wait to see what Platinum and Neobium have in store.

Welcome RandomMurder! Wow we have enough players for a full co-op now!! Except it sounds like our UK dungeon crawlers can not join with us....

I have started a few new characters so we can all play on silver.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

i suppose since zenzim started a new char, i'll do the same.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

Do I need to join?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Do I need to join?



you can come over and try the demo if you want.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> you can come over and try the demo if you want.



I've played the demo. Gotta make sure to know games my uncle will want..


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 3, 2009)

Any server up?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

are seraphims the tanks?
i just took out the undead boss by myself as a seraphim.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't play until around 4:30pm, Mountain Time.

Would love to get a 6 player Campaign or 6 player Co-Op going...I kinda think co-op would be hard to time, since all players need to be present for the quest line to advance. Campaign mode would probably be the best.

Not sure which character I would start out with. I have a 3rd level Dryad and 4th level Seraphim. Figured I would go for a ranged/caster Dryad build or ranged/caster Seraphim. I have never enjoyed playing tank characters...aka Shadow Warrior, although with the right skills the SW can be a necromancer.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

that's fine, i'll (hopefully) be finishing dinner about that time.
i'm probably going to start as a seraphim, since that's what i played in the demo and had a ton of fun.

which classes correspond to the main roles? e.g., dps, tank, caster, healer, etc.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 3, 2009)

welcome .. Random.Murderer ...

We can GREEN.GEAR people up no problem....
Tested a little trick with ZEN.. last night.. worked like a charm....
so
we can all exchange GEAR.. and still KEEP IT... 
so when we venture out together... well equipped..

i'll create a new char$ as well....  SHADOW.WARRIOR

i wont be able to play.. till around 5:30-6:00 ARIZONA.time.. (currently..same as pacific time)
should be a blast...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn it Carne!! We were supposed to sell those items on eBay...now everyone knows our secret....LOL


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 3, 2009)

accepting donations via paypal.... haha

i have a few level.15 items.. (already forged)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey you got your first star!

I will sell 1,000,000 gold for the low, low price of $40USD.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

Quick!  Delete that post!  Let's get rich off what we figured out!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

We...? When did you become part of the "We" .... 

So we got it figure out. Im going to play a Seraphim specialized in Revered Tech and Ranged weapons (BFG), Carne is going to play a Shadow Warrior.

Unless other people play seraphims then I will play my dryad.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

If we're starting new characters to play on Silver, I'll be a Dryad!  I've wanted to try one out.

And wasn't I there when we figured out how to trade loot and have both parties keep it?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok, you play the Dryad then...Guess I will play the Seraphim. I dont really care what I play really. Once we get you guys up to gold im switching back to my elves.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 3, 2009)

What we are making new Char's now!  Well shit.  Im either making a Seraphim or a Dyrad.  Since I can't use an inquisitor. 

Well shit or just keep my TG, since I'm still on Silver haha.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

well, i just got home with the game and i'm installing it now.
since i see the seraphim is taken already, i suppose i'll be a caster of some sort...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok...lets make a list.

CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior
Random Muderer = Caster of some sort
DanishDevil = Dryad
ZenZimZaliben = whatever it takes to get you to gold.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ok...lets make a list.
> 
> CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior
> Random Muderer = Caster of some sort
> ...



so the seraphim isn't taken?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> so the seraphim isn't taken?



Not yet...

CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior
Random Muderer = Seraphim
DanishDevil = Dryad
ZenZimZaliben = whatever it takes to get you to gold.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Not yet...


as a seraphim, would i be relied upon for anything other than dps?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

You know the seraphim is pretty versatile. She can be melee, a caster, ranged.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You know the seraphim is pretty versatile. She can be melee, a caster, ranged.



i'll be a melee seraphim then.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior
Random Muderer = Seraphim - Specialized in Melee
DanishDevil = Dryad
ZenZimZaliben = whatever it takes to get you to gold.

I would strongly advise you all check out this wiki. The first 8 levels of your character are literally the most important, because you get to choose 4 skills by 8th. This sets the stage for the type of character you want to build. Know which skills you will choose, and which combat arts you will dump ruins in. Don't try to be a Bard/Jack of all trades. You wont survive in Gold.

http://www.sacredwiki.org/index.php5/Sacred_2:Character_Class


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

alright, as soon as it's done installing i'll create my char.
i'll probably be a bit noobish for a while, i'm still learning the ui and controls...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

Now, if you got it off steam, would you have to be forced into their servers or what?

Edit: See bro... im at 11.29 ppd


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

I have the steam version. You can play on any server.

CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior
Random Muderer = Seraphim - Specialized in Melee
DanishDevil = Dryad
ZenZimZaliben = whatever it takes to get you to gold.


http://www.sacredwiki.org/index.php5...haracter_Class


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Now, if you got it off steam, would you have to be forced into their servers or what?
> 
> Edit: See bro... im at 11.29 ppd



yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

Which CA's do you guys recommend that have played a Dryad before?  I'd ultimately like to be accurate with ranged attacks, and attacking multiple targets sounds good 

And if I don't like it, I'll use my Seraphim and we can have two melee Seraphims 

I've also got some gear for you, RM.  You'll have to be about mid-20's before you can use it though.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

holy crap... is it normal for an update to take 48 minutes to download?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

The updates are huge.  The game itself is one of the largest games made.  Just let it update and all that good stuff and you should be fine.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> The updates are huge.  The game itself is one of the largest games made.  Just let it update and all that good stuff and you should be fine.



*grumbles and trods off, pissed...*


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

It takes a little bit to get everything running properly and smoothly, but trust me.  It's WELL worth it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> It takes a little bit to get everything running properly and smoothly, but trust me.  It's WELL worth it.



if the entire game is as fun as the demo, then yes, it is worth it.

EDIT:
i'm gonna take a quick nap while it's downloading.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

As I've previously stated, I won't be able to play for a little while.  I've got my financial accounting final tomorrow afternoon, but I need to get ready for my girl to come back (haven't seen her in a month) and she's in on Friday.  Needless to say, I think I will be occupied by another enjoyable activity that makes time disappear


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

Well the Dryad excels in ranged. 
All your attribute points should go into Dex and Intelligence.

My suggested build.

1 Capricious Hunter Focus
2 Ranged Weapons
3 Concentration (to use 1 extra buff, dont need to spend points until way later)
4 Combat Reflexes
5 Nature weaver Focus (this is soley for the barkskin buff)
6 Armor Lore
7 Ancient Magic
8 Tactics Lore
9 Speed Lore
10 whatever


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

What about combat arts, specifically?  Capricious hunter, right?  And the buffs.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah I would dump ruins in.

ravaged impact 
darting assault
dust devil
Sinister Predator Buff

Then from Nature Weaver.
Ancient Bark Buff
Acute mind

As soon as you get the concentration skill I would get Acient Bark so you can have both ancient bark and sinister predator as active buffs.

CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior
Random Muderer = Seraphim - Melee
DanishDevil = Dryad - Ranged
ZenZimZaliben = Seraphim - Ranged


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow why am I not included in this game list? I posted like 50 times saying I wanted in...I'm a Shadow Warrior lvl 9


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

ok, if i start a single player game, can i take that char online?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes you can transfer single player to multi OPEN, just not closed net.

Sorry mrw1986!!

MRW1986 = Temple Gaurdian\Lost Fusion
CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior
Random Muderer = Seraphim - Melee
DanishDevil = Dryad - Ranged
ZenZimZaliben = Seraphim - Revered Tech.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

You can, but you're better off playing the character in your own Open Net server.  That way, you can "farm" items from single player.  Basically, if you have an online character, it won't save any progress in SP, just your character (inventory, skills, etc) so you can keep taking stuff from the 1st chest, which drops decent items.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yes you can transfer single player to multi OPEN, just not closed net.



which means i have to create a char specifically for the tpu server?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 3, 2009)

naw, we been playing on Open Net.


MRW1986 = Temple Gaurdian - Lost Fusion
CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior
Random Muderer = Seraphim - Melee
DanishDevil = Dryad - Ranged
ZenZimZaliben = Seraphim - Revered Tech.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 3, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> naw, we been playing on Open Net.
> 
> 
> MRW1986 = Temple Gaurdian - Lost Fusion
> ...



ok, cool. what's the server info? i don't feel like digging through the last few pages to find it...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

Usually we host:

1H1K
tpu


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

I will have the server up by 4:30'ish.

1h1k
tpu

For the new comers, be sure to DISABLE Phsycis, Set grass to 50% or less and Dont Use Combos. Those 3 things will make you or all of us crash.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 4, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I will have the server up by 4:30.
> 
> 1h1k
> tpu
> ...



Really? I've never had problems with any of that stuff set to max...strange


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

It all works fine in single player. Its in multi that they make bad things happen. AFter reading various forums and testing ourselves. CarneAsada and I use those settings and very rarely crash, well until you go into the lava level then its a different story...F;ing lava level.

I run 1920x1200 4x all maxed in single player

Multi I run 1920x1200 2x all maxed except for grass at 50% and physics disabled


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 4, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> It all works fine in single player. Its in multi that they make bad things happen. AFter reading various forums and testing ourselves. CarneAsada and I use those settings and very rarely crash, well until you go into the lava level then its a different story...F;ing lava level.



I only play multiplayer...lol


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

Well you can try to use them, but if you crash, or we start crashing you may have to make those changes.

You can Google "sacred 2 multiplayer crashing" 640,000 results.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 4, 2009)

It's cool, I don't mind abiding by the rules


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool. Yeah 50% grass isnt going to kill your game play, neither will physics. Give combos a try, they are the least likely of the 3. if you crash, just dont use them.

im outa here. hopefully see some of you, or all, online tonight.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

when i try to equip a shield, it stays on my cursor and it won't show it on my char or let me drop it, even though it shows as equipped.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

Try right-click equipping it from your inventory.  You're playing a Seraphim, right?  TG's can't use shields, so I'm just making sure.  Also, single handed or dual-handed weapon?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Try right-click equipping it from your inventory.  You're playing a Seraphim, right?  TG's can't use shields, so I'm just making sure.  Also, single handed or dual-handed weapon?



single handed sword, and i have sword and shield lore.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

You don't need sword and shield lore to use them, but that's odd.  Try saving and exiting, then getting back into the game.  Is this on SP or MP?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2009)

it was sp and after saving and going back in twice it worked.. Had the shield right there next to him... Btw.. Is it me or is all the enemys voice overs sound like b rated pron stars?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL!  Part of the charm of the game


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2009)

the head stones in the graveyard was the best!!! ''There is no cake'' was epic!!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

servers up 

1h1k
tpu

carneasada and i are in, both lvl 1...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm gonna have some catching up to do aren't I


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

probably....no one has joined yet, cept for carna...if no one joins we are switching to gold


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

New mid-level bosses sounds tight, btw.  I'm glad they added a few things to the higher difficulties!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

i'll be in after i take a constitution.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

ok we played a while, got our new guys to 5th. should be playing around 8


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> ok we played a while, got our new guys to 5th. should be playing around 8



8:00 pm what time zone? it's 10pm here...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

im in arizona, so mountain time zone

11 your time


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 4, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> 8:00 pm what time zone? it's 10pm here...



arizona.time.zone... = currently same as PACIFIC.time.zone...

so, 11pm your timezone


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

i'll be there.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 4, 2009)

Random...

what CLASS and LEVEL are you..

might have some GREEN.gear for you...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

level 5(almost 6) seraphim.
i have a lot of yellow gear equipped.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry to double post, but i don't see the server...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

They're not hosting it for another 40 minutes aren't they?


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> They're not hosting it for another 40 minutes aren't they?



RIGHT NOW... its up

1h1k
tpu


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

soooo
if i ctrl-click a player to port to them or walk into a cave, i can't move or chat, but i see the other players still moving and killing things.
the pause screen says i'm on patch 2.40 build 1550, but the server is on build 1581, which i can't seem to find anywhere...
help?


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 4, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> soooo
> if i ctrl-click a player to port to them or walk into a cave, i can't move or chat, but i see the other players still moving and killing things.
> the pause screen says i'm on patch 2.40 build 1550, but the server is on build 1581, which i can't seem to find anywhere...
> help?



strange..
i got the same client ver.. v2.40.0 build 1550 ..

mine seems to work..
no unique setting either..
just tweaked the 'graphics' a little bit..
other than that.. default setting for everything else..

maybe it was just a glitch..
and maybe the server.. needed to be restarted (guessing)

we kicked some ARSE .. some nice battles..
level.10


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> strange..
> i got the same client ver.. v2.40.0 build 1550 ..
> 
> mine seems to work..
> ...



i'm still level 7 because i ducked out. was sick of it screwing up.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 4, 2009)

won't take you long to catch.up...

i do understand the your frustration...
have you played multi.player before.. and were able to teleport?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> won't take you long to catch.up...
> 
> i do understand the your frustration...
> have you played multi.player before.. and were able to teleport?



no, i just bought the game today.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought you all may find this interesting ....


> *Kalypso grabs Ascaron assets, founds new studio*
> German publisher Kalypso Media has confirmed that the company has acquired "most" brands, intangible assets and exploitation rights of the now insolvent Ascaron Entertainment.
> 
> Franchises covered by the agreement include DarkStar One, Patrician and Port Royale. However, some existing license agreements will remain with Ascaron UK until they run out.
> ...



Not sure what it means for S2 updates and patches.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I was really bummed RandomMurder couldnt teleport to us. Hard to catch up if you die. Just so you know you are the first and only person that has had an issue like that. Kreij, DanishDevil, Mike0409, and CarneASada have not had this issue.

My only thought on this is maybe a firewall or windows firewall.

Had some great battles last night. I also made it to lvl10. My seraphim is going to be a badass build. Focused on Celestail Magic and her Secondary skill is Revered Tech Focus, just for the energy shield. The last skill I picked up was ranged weapons. She is going to be a good ranged/caster..

MRW1986 = Temple Gaurdian - Lost Fusion
CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior - Summoner
Random Muderer = Seraphim - Melee
DanishDevil = Dryad - Ranged\Caster
ZenZimZaliben = Seraphim - Caster\Ranged
__________________


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

Damn Kreij that suck's.

RM, not sure why your version is different from everyone else's.. 

Does it say version 1550 in SP, or when you try to connect in Multiplayer?  Or Both?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> RM, not sure why your version is different from everyone else's..
> 
> Does it say version 1550 in SP, or when you try to connect in Multiplayer?  Or Both?



it says 1550 in both.
carneasada said his is the same build number, and he's not having problems...


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> it says 1550 in both.
> carneasada said his is the same build number, and he's not having problems...



Did you purchase your's off of Steam?  If not I think that's why.. Maybe a different version # for Steam vs DVD Purchases.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

I purchased my copy off steam. Carne bought a store copy. So I don't think that is the issue.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I purchased my copy off steam. Carne bought a store copy. So I don't think that is the issue.



Ah I see.  Well I can't host games because of my stupid Router.  But i can join them.  Wonder if it is his firewall on both PC/Router.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

For those of you having trouble hosting games, you need to port forward Both protocols for port 7011, and before that, set your system up for a static IP so it won't change on you and not allow the port to be forwarded.

That is, in case you didn't already know


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> For those of you having trouble hosting games, you need to port forward Both protocols for port 7011, and before that, set your system up for a static IP so it won't change on you and not allow the port to be forwarded.
> 
> That is, in case you didn't already know



I need to read more closely...I made a typo and forwarded 711..... 

BTW if anyone's bored I made a server should be up for a few till i have to go back to work.

TPU
test


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 4, 2009)

could it be a video.card issue?

i remember you say'n .. caves and teleporting to people...
i just know.. each time you teleport to people or enter a cave there's action right away... (most of the time)...
maybe its too much initially... (just a guess...)

zen's server is a different number.. 1581
but works for fine for me (store.bought.dvd)... 1500


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

"Well there's your problem!"

Final in 2hrs.  Hoping to play some tonight!!!


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Final in 2hrs.  Hoping to play some tonight!!!



GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> "Well there's your problem!"
> 
> Final in 2hrs.  Hoping to play some tonight!!!



Good luck! 

Hey Danish meant to ask ya, did you still have those games i was wondering about laying around?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm going home Saturday, so I'll check then.  I'll be updating my whole game list on my thread, so check against that once I post that it's updated and let's work something out


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> For those of you having trouble hosting games, you need to port forward Both protocols for port 7011, and before that, set your system up for a static IP so it won't change on you and not allow the port to be forwarded.
> 
> That is, in case you didn't already know



Yup I actually place my pc in the DMZ when hosting. So all ports are wide open and I don't run any firewall or virus crap. I have my laptop monitoring router logs, and etheral, so I can see real time I/O and connections made.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah, so while you're hosting, I'll use my laptop to sneak into your LAN like a ninja and steal all your pornz 

Ah, screw your edit.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

tonight i'll put myself in the dmz and shut off windows firewall to see if that helps. right now i gotta go do the dishes, but as soon as i'm done i should be able to hop on if someone wants to start up a server...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll put an estimate out there of 7PM Pacific for me and my lvl 1 brand new Dryad to come in.  Any name suggestions?  I liked my TG's name DanishDog.  I'd like it to be Danish___ or ___Devil if possible, and relate to the character class.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> tonight i'll put myself in the dmz and shut off windows firewall to see if that helps. right now i gotta go do the dishes, but as soon as i'm done i should be able to hop on if someone wants to start up a server...



Got one running right now till about 5pm EST.  Then i gotta go back to work...Fucking split shifts suck balls.

Server is :TPU
pass:       test


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 4, 2009)

i do the same.. put my RIG. into the DMZ.zone (enable) while playing SC2..
then disable it .. as soon as we finish...

no porn on my system.. 
no need to was space when its everywhere for FREE...
emp..flix .. example..


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'll put an estimate out there of 7PM Pacific for me and my lvl 1 brand new Dryad to come in.  Any name suggestions?  I liked my TG's name DanishDog.  I'd like it to be Danish___ or ___Devil if possible, and relate to the character class.



haha I could come up with plenty of names..


Had to post my current pic.. I have made progress in life..I have finally discovered the WHEEL! 







[/URL][/IMG]


DanishBarbie....


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

Let's hear 'em!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> haha I could come up with plenty of names..
> 
> 
> Had to post my current pic.. I have made progress in life..I have finally discovered the WHEEL!
> ...



that pic reminds me of a certain south park episode...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

If I get a hot set of sexy armor and change my hair to blonde, DanishBarbie could work


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

DanishDryad ?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> DanishDryad ?



DryDanish.

EDIT:
i went ahead and staticatized my ip, put myself in the dmz, and opened both 7011 ports.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

My seraphims name is Blonde Angel Chick...very original.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> that pic reminds me of a certain south park episode...



lol...totally does. It also reminds my of C.O.B.R.A command vehicle from GI Joe.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

"Sir step out of the car please...."

Server crashed bringing it back up...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2009)

If I got it, would my lvl1 be welcome


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If I got it, would my lvl1 be welcome



Only after a massive hazing session.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Only after a massive hazing session.



Explain? Hazing to me means getting baked


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Explain? Hazing to me means getting baked



That will work also. 

Here is what we all are playing right now.

Mike0409 - Temple Gaurdian - ??
MRW1986 = Temple Gaurdian - Lost Fusion
CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior - Summoner
Random Muderer = Seraphim - Melee
DanishDevil = Dryad - Ranged\Caster
ZenZimZaliben = Seraphim - Caster\Ranged


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> That will work also.
> 
> Here is what we all are playing right now.
> 
> ...



Sticking with Lost Fusion right now..But i might move more toward source warden as a primary.


Hazing= Abusive beatings that tend to happen to people other's do not like..

Common Hazing's...Swirlies, Beatings, Iceyhot over the top of deodorant..etc.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

Just FYI, after looking into the Dryad, I probably won't like her after a little while, so I may be swapping back to my Melee Seraphim once the majority of people are around 20's.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is what we all are playing right now.

Mike0409 - Temple Gaurdian - Lost Fusion
MRW1986 = Temple Gaurdian - Lost Fusion
CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior - Summoner
Random Muderer = Seraphim - Melee
DanishDevil = Dryad - Ranged\Caster
ZenZimZaliben = Seraphim - Caster\Ranged

Mike0409...Thats bad news that you want to switch. As I mentioned your first 4-5 skills are really the most important for your character. You may want to just start over if you are leaning towards Source Warden. Sounds like you have spent a lot of skill points in both areas, which means neither are that great.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

Naw I've focused mainly on my Lost Fusion.  No secondaries at all so far.  Cept for Amor lore.

Both lost fusion, and the Focus skill are almost 30'  So i'm going to stick with it.

BTW..how the hell do you reply to someone that's messaging you like in a PM??


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

In the game loby? I dont remember the code, but you can also right click on the user in the loby and "whisper" to them...

Yeah just get Source Warden Focus, so you can raise the max level for the shield buff.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 4, 2009)

naw I'm in game and he is messaging..Lol..Dunno how to respond no Idea who it is either.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

ok, the internet related tweaks i did worked.

also, i'm almost at level 10 and have some pretty good gear and my warding energy is level 3 thanks to mike.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 4, 2009)

ZZZ, can I just use my lvl 8 Shadow Warrior? I'm not digging the Temple Guardian...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Common Hazing's...Swirlies, Beatings, Iceyhot *in the jock strap*..etc.



fixed.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> ZZZ, can I just use my lvl 8 Shadow Warrior? I'm not digging the Temple Guardian...



Doesnt matter to me. I just want you all to get to gold so I can play my elf!! 
I figured if everyone played different races or different sub-classes we could all see what those are like and it would make for a more team game.

Carne is playing his SW as a summoner, so if you play as Melee or something that would be cool.

Mike0409 - Temple Gaurdian - Lost Fusion
MRW1986 =  Shadow Warrior - ??
CarneAsada = Shadow Warrior - Summoner
Random Muderer = Seraphim - Melee
DanishDevil = Dryad - Ranged\Caster
ZenZimZaliben = Seraphim - Caster\Ranged


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 4, 2009)

Did some farming last night...
got some nice stuff to share...

level.15.GREEN.ITEM.sets (2) complete SW.sets.... and a few partial sets (other classes)...
and a few level 10.RINGS and AMULETS to help out (+2 +3)...


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ya I play as melee...I sort of tank for now but can dish some good damage. I just hit lvl 11.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> Ya I play as melee...I sort of tank for now but can dish some good damage. I just hit lvl 11.



ditto.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

I almost always play casters...not sure why...Probably because at higher levels they tend to be more powerfull.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 4, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I almost always play casters...not sure why...Probably because at higher levels they tend to be more powerfull.



not if you balance your melee class right.
besides, casters rely on melee classes in groups.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 4, 2009)

Usually it doesnt matter. The warrior is rewarded by having higher hit points, better chances to hit with weapons, weapon skills at the start, and lots of strength and armor. 

A caster typically starts with a Robe, a stick, and a spell. But in the end Im the one casting Meteor Swarm, raising legions of undead, massive buffs, and huge shields. Yet the warrior still just has a sword and armor.

I would say there is a 99.9% chance of a 1st level warrior killing a 1st level caster. That is not the case in the later levels. So when your Melee character is at 50th and my mage is at 50th, lets do some PvP. 

And in team play, hell yeah Im relying on those warriors. Infact if I know I am playing with a group I will use even less skills on defense and more on offense. Which is exactly what I am doing with my seraphim. Cause I have all these great warriors in front of me...we casters like to call them cannon fodder, or meat shields.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Usually it doesnt matter. The warrior is rewarded by having higher hit points, better chances to hit with weapons, weapon skills at the start, and lots of strength and armor.
> 
> A caster typically starts with a Robe, a stick, and a spell. But in the end Im the one casting Meteor Swarm, raising legions of undead, massive buffs, and huge shields. Yet the warrior still just has a sword and armor.
> 
> ...


and we warriors call you pansies.
you may be casting powerful spells, but the cast time and/or regen time gives us time to beat the living crap out of you. and since you have less armor and health, it takes us less time to kill you.

don't get me wrong, i love playing casters, i'm just trying to prove a point that any well-built character is equivalent to another well-built character of the same level, regardless of class(usually, and especially if the game has pvp in it).


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends on the game...some games like WoW my Warrior can decimate a Mage, but in a game like Sacred the warriors just don't have the abilities to take down a Mage.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 5, 2009)

only one way to know for sure....PvP

anyways Im just talking 5hit not trying to start anything. haha.

So Im ready to play around 5:00pm pacific.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

i can't host a game, no matter what i do. i have port 7011 open, my ip is static, i'm in my router's dmz, and windows firewall is off. wtf?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

is there a server up?


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 5, 2009)

Zen.. will have it up shortly... i believe..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 5, 2009)

its up...we were playing

1h1k
tpu


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

you guys rocking the new Char's?


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 5, 2009)

kinda sorta... level..11..


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Safe for me to join with my level 30?


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 5, 2009)

you could catch up... real fast if you got a new one...

let me ask ZEN...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> you guys rocking the new Char's?



sure join in, but you wont be getting much for xp fighting lvl 10 opps.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 5, 2009)

zen says... sure.. just you wont be get'n much XP.points

if you create a new.char.. wont take long to catch up


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 5, 2009)

haha. translating?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol i'll be in a bit, gonna grab a bite, and hopefully hit 32..trying to wrap up Chapter 2 on Silver.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 5, 2009)

Good games tonight. 5 players at one time. Not much playing then with carne unloading gear to everyone.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2009)

Carne is the gearMASTER! 

I got my Seraphim to like 28th in the desert.  I'm pretty close to Gold!


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm like lvl 14 or 15


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Good games tonight. 5 players at one time. Not much playing then with carne unloading gear to everyone.





mrw1986 said:


> I'm like lvl 14 or 15



dammit, so not only did i go to bed early and miss a full game, i'm also behind...


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> dammit, so not only did i go to bed early and miss a full game, i'm also behind...



It's alright you can catch up quick.  It does not take very long to level I have found that out.  The main goal is to hit the Gold level so we can get better gear.

And if your playing Single player RM, remember to just stick to the main quest plot, avoid side quest's.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> It's alright you can catch up quick.  It does not take very long to level I have found that out.  The main goal is to hit the Gold level so we can get better gear.
> 
> And if your playing Single player RM, remember to just stick to the main quest plot, avoid side quest's.



i can take my multiplayer character offline then back online without problems?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 5, 2009)

IF your character started as a multiplayer, then you can not save your single player campaign.

I have a dedicated character for single player, hitting all the side quests. I just entered the orc lands and I am already 50th level on Silver. My Multiplayer is 50th, but already in the Desert on Gold. Side quests slow you waaay down, especially since there is something like 500 quests. So if you goal is to get to gold, avoid side quests.

This weekend we will get at least to the swamps AND do the unique mount quest so we start blazing through the map and make it to gold by SUnday...LOL. 

My only plans this weekend are Sacred, Take the GF out for dinner and  movie, Sacred, Sacred, Hang out with GF, Sacred, Sacred.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds like a great weekend 

My weekend is basically yours, but with a bunch of other shit in it   Hopefully I'll see you guys on there.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

if i set up a teamspeak server for us, would you guys use it?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> if i set up a teamspeak server for us, would you guys use it?



Lol I was actually thinking about doing the same thing.  If you wanna run it you can, I was gonna set it up on my VMware server.

I HATE THE FUCKING CHAT IN THIS GAME...

That three enter strokes bullshit pisses me off, the fucking programmer need's to be dragged out back shot in each hand, and then pissed on.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> I HATE THE FUCKING CHAT IN THIS GAME...
> 
> That three enter strokes bullshit pisses me off, the fucking programmer need's to be dragged out back shot in each hand, and then pissed on.



Someone could use a Happy Meal !!! 

What three enter strokes?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah like when your trying to chat you hit enter once and you cant type hit enter again to type then a third to send it..it annoys the shit outta me..


Pfftt I don't need no stinkin' Happy Meal!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Yeah like when your trying to chat you hit enter once and you cant type hit enter again to type then a third to send it..it annoys the shit outta me..



I guess I never noticed it being annoying. I usually don't chat much in game unless someone asks me a direct questions. Then my character dies while I'm answering it. 




> Pfftt I don't need no stinkin' Happy Meal!


Okay ... maybe a couple of beers to relax then.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Okay ... maybe a couple of beers to relax then.



Im game!   Long as your buying...


----------



## Kreij (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Im game!   Long as your buying...



Deal ! 

I do supposed that the devs could have given the text box immediate focus after you hit enter the first time, so you could immediately begin typing. To be honest, I didnt know you could hit enter to start typing. I was using the mouse to click in the box (which is even worse).


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

ok, i'll set up a ts server and pm you all with the info.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Deal !
> 
> I do supposed that the devs could have given the text box immediate focus after you hit enter the first time, so you could immediately begin typing. To be honest, I didnt know you could hit enter to start typing. I was using the mouse to click in the box (which is even worse).



Yeah it's a bullshit system.  I much prefer voice over typing anyday..

RM It would be better if you hosted for some reason my internet is only pinging me at 2Mbps....and i have a 20Mbps connection and a 15Mbps upload is coming in at 2Mbps.

Gotta figure this one out...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

ok, the server is up but not ready. as said in the pm, please do not login until i post in this thread giving the ok.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool. I will be testing this tonight when I get home. We for sure need a better way to communiticate. After I get back from dinner I plan on playing until 3 - 4 am.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

ok, it's done and i need a guinea pig.
mike, login, if you will.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

No go.  No server found at address provided.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> No go.  No server found at address provided.



forgot the port number. it's 8767. add it to the end of the ip: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8767


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> forgot the port number. it's 8767. add it to the end of the ip: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8767



Yeah did that as well, didn't find the server still.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Yeah did that as well, didn't find the server still.



hrm. i gave you the only ip ts:server gave me.
gimme a minute, it's been months since i ran a ts server.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

BTW for anyone that has Xfire it's awesome to run with Sacred 2,  The screenshot's are easy and they have an In-Game browsing window..make's like easier when trying to respond to post's instead of alt-tabbing


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.davidclark.com/Headsetpgs/StandardHeadset.html

will it work..
its my aviation headset...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> http://www.davidclark.com/Headsetpgs/StandardHeadset.html
> 
> will it work..
> its my aviation headset...



if it plugs in to your computer, yes.

it seems i can connect using my internal ip, but not my external ip. working on resolving this issue now.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2009)

ok, issue resolved. turns out it was fucking windows firewall. i'll rewrite the pm with the proper ip and send it out in a minute.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay so we got TS servers now (I need to find my headset, it's around here somewhere).
What we need now is a 24/7 Sacred 2 server. 
I have the gear, but my internet connection is horribly limited. 
I'm willing to donate parts (if I have them) for someone who is willing to host a server.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Okay so we got TS servers now (I need to find my headset, it's around here somewhere).
> What we need now is a 24/7 Sacred 2 server.
> I have the gear, but my internet connection is horribly limited.
> I'm willing to donate parts (if I have them) for someone who is willing to host a server.



Can we actually host a 24/7 server?  I didn't think Sacred allowed for that?  

If we can host one I can run it.  I have 2 939 Chipsets' one is completely built Dual Core 4200+ with 2Gb's of memory. I got the HD's and everything.  Just need a case.

The other 939 need's a PS, a Fan/Heatsink, a Case, and DDR400 memory.  And it would be up and running.

and if some people help donate for my electric bill those 2 rig's can run a FTP, TS, Sacred 2, and whatever else we want, all can be setup on Server 2008 as well.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 5, 2009)

Why couldn't someone host an Open Net (passworded) S2 server that was always up?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Why couldn't someone host an Open Net (passworded) S2 server that was always up?



I suppose you could, but the machine would have to be able to play S2, and that person would have to be logged in all the time.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually there is a Dedicated server client. Been looking at it. I have an extra Dual Core 939 rig as well, 2gb ddr500. Doesnt even require a video card. Just a moderate cpu, maybe 4gbs ddr, a small hd, and a good nic.http://forums.techpowerup.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1418323

if you host a game you will notice a 3rd service startupin the task manager. One is the game client, one is for steam, and one is the server service. So we could actually setup a dedicated server...the problem is it would have to be freeplay, because anyone that joined would/could advance the main quest line.

i need to install teamspeak...but im ready to play when ever. gotta take the GF out for dinner around 6:30, but should be back by 8:30, then Im up for gaming all night.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 6, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Actually there is a Dedicated server client. Been looking at it. I have an extra Dual Core 939 rig as well, 2gb ddr500. Doesnt even require a video card. Just a moderate cpu, maybe 4gbs ddr, a small hd, and a good nic.http://forums.techpowerup.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1418323
> 
> if you host a game you will notice a 3rd service startupin the task manager. One is the game client, one is for steam, and one is the server service. So we could actually setup a dedicated server...the problem is it would have to be freeplay, because anyone that joined would/could advance the main quest line.
> 
> i need to install teamspeak...but im ready to play when ever. gotta take the GF out for dinner around 6:30, but should be back by 8:30, then Im up for gaming all night.



Wow! Ok cool, I'll actually set something up this weekend if I can get a case.

EDIT: Doesn't look like this is availble with Steam Downloads.  I am unable to find anything with Dedicated Server that is provided by Steam or in the actually downloaded files from Steam.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 6, 2009)

ok after some more reading it looks like if you own the retail copy you can install on 2 different machines. One machine can run the dedicated server and the other can run the game client. THe machine that runs the server can not run the client at the same time if it is hosting dedicated. which is fine. the server needs to either use port forwarding or be in the dmz for internet clients to connect.

just saw your edit, and you are correct. You can also download the entire disc from steam and burn and use that.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 6, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> just saw your edit, and you are correct. You can also download the entire disc from steam and burn and use that.



NM Just realized there is a backup game content and that does it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 6, 2009)

so anyone up for a game tonight?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm hopping on now. can't believe the only one to have even joined ts was mike, and that was for a test...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 6, 2009)

oh yeah i need to install that


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> oh yeah i need to install that



lolzorz.
so i'll see/hear you in the ts server soon?
EDIT: now that i have my intarwebz configged correctly, maybe i can host a server on sacred. gimme a few, i'm gonna try.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 6, 2009)

which client do i download/ the normal or updated exe?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> which client do i download/ the normal or updated exe?



both. you download the noraml one, install it, then overwrite the installed .exe with the updated one. it's a crude, but effective, method of patching.

EDIT: still can't host a scared 2 server. it's odd.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 6, 2009)

alright, servers up....cant use teamspeak tonight.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 6, 2009)

Meh, whatever man, I'm just gonna go to bed.  Pisses me off when I die when I type.

My girl's already falling asleep next to me anyway.  Gnite man.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Meh, whatever man, I'm just gonna go to bed.  Pisses me off when I die when I type.



From my earlier post ...


> I guess I never noticed it being annoying. I usually don't chat much in game unless someone asks me a direct questions. Then my character dies while I'm answering it.



Welcome to the "I die when I type" club, DD


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> From my earlier post ...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the "I die when I type" club, DD



Hence why TS is going to be our saving grace.  

When I get home this afternoon (3-4PM EST) after I replace a bunch of barn board and gutars...(yay) i'll be hosting a server and working my way to gold.  Hopefully we can all get together tonight and play.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 6, 2009)

Started the main quests on Silver so I can get to gold. SW is 33rd.
Killed the rock monster and am now almost to the squid boss.
While riding mount with HP buff on he's at about 3300 HP.

On another note, I got a new high for rat cash. The poor little rat had 9,277 gold. 
I've gotten more from other creaturess, but that is my high from a rat.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ugh I hate TS...lol I much prefer Vent...haha!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 6, 2009)

when you died, the server suddenly had tons of lag. Not sure if that was from you pounding on the keyboard or what. lol

i disconnected, and then came back and you were already gone.

I have teamspeak installed now.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm sick of the crashing. oddly, it only happens when zen hosts.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah it is very odd...by that I mean no one else has had issues like that. But as you said it doesnt happen on other servers...So IDK WTF?!!?

Pisses me off because you have been online more then others and I wanted to play. It's hard to play the game when you cant teleport.

Can you host?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 6, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> yeah it is very odd...by that I mean no one else has had issues like that. But as you said it doesnt happen on other servers...So IDK WTF?!!?
> 
> Pisses me off because you have been online more then others and I wanted to play. It's hard to play the game when you cant teleport.
> 
> Can you host?



nope. i don't know why not, either. perhaps you all could help me set it up so i can host?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 6, 2009)

I am able to host if you guys want me to, just got home as well.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah setup a game, carne and I have been playing Gold. Almost to jungle.

is teamspeak up?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah TS should be up.  If RM's not mine is.  Kk going to make a game.

Games up:
 1h1k
tpu


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 7, 2009)

ok we are quitting our game.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 7, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> yeah TS should be up.  If RM's not mine is.  Kk going to make a game.
> 
> Games up:
> 1h1k
> tpu



ts is up and has been for hours.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 7, 2009)

any one hosting / playing tonight?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 7, 2009)

I will be online in a few...just finishing up Gran Turino.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 7, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> i'm sick of the crashing. oddly, it only happens when zen hosts.



I heard that Arizona ISPs' don't like people from Florida and they have some malware installed that causes all game servers to crash when it detects someone from Florida has joined the game.

Seriosly, that is odd. I had no problem playing on ZZZ's server and that was with a crappy satellite connection. 

Sorry for not being able to play much guys. Work, home, family etc., and when you guys play is usually not very good timing for me. In the evenings when you play I usually spend time with my wife. Given that she keeps me warm at night and gaming doesn't, she gets priority. 

 I am trying to keep my SP character up to snuff so that if I do get a chance I won't be a 1st level, bronze noob.
Squidly went down and my SW marches on ....


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah sorry for me not being on a lot lately either.  I am already almost done with Silver, though, so once you guys get to gold, hopefully I'll be there as well.  Kind of a similar reason, my girl's back from Texas and we've been inseparable.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 7, 2009)

i've been leveling up in sp since you guys are busy.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 7, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Sorry for not being able to play much guys. Work, home, family etc., and when you guys play is usually not very good timing for me. In the evenings when you play I usually spend time with my wife. Given that she keeps me warm at night and gaming doesn't, she gets priority.
> 
> I am trying to keep my SP character up to snuff so that if I do get a chance I won't be a 1st level, bronze noob.
> Squidly went down and my SW marches on ....





DanishDevil said:


> Yeah sorry for me not being on a lot lately either.  I am already almost done with Silver, though, so once you guys get to gold, hopefully I'll be there as well.  Kind of a similar reason, my girl's back from Texas and we've been inseparable.



No Worries guys. Glad to have you play when you can.  
Carne and I are about 2 hours or less from beating gold, then off to platinum!!


----------



## Benno (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm looking at buying this game, since it's more of the type of game that i'm into, and does anybody think that it'll be able to run with my system specs? I'll be buying the retail one since my monthly download limit is 12gb and ugh so many patches!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 8, 2009)

According to the game's system requirements you should be able to play it.
You may have to dial down the graphics to get respectable frame rates however.
Maybe someone else with a system similar to yours can give you a few more details.

Whoops, the sys reqs say a 256MB graphics card, so I'm not sure how well it would play for you. You may have to upgrade your GC so it's not a slideshow.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone playing tonight? Carne and I are going to make the push to platinum unless anyone else wants to play a silver game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 8, 2009)

You boobs and your similar schedules.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 9, 2009)

I might play for a bit, but I have to reformat....New HD's came in and I need to put my OS up on them.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 9, 2009)

i'll play as long as carne hosts. i'm level 17, haven't really gotten in as much gameplay as i would have liked...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 9, 2009)

So I have a pretty good loot run I am doing now on Gold. That is all I did last night for about 2 hours. Picked up a lot of Orange Items. Swords/Armor/Sheilds/Pistols. 

First Teleport to the desert using the underground teleporter in Multiplayer Open Free Play mode. Then head south to the Scorpion. Kill him, loot. Teleport back to hero island, then use the above ground teleporter and teleport to the jungle, go take out the boss in the jungle, the flying dragon thing...Then back to hero island, and use the underground teleport to get to the Orc lands and take out the Squid. Finally teleport to the waste lands and take out the end boss.

All four of these bosses are very close to the portals and you can kill all 4 in about 30 minutes of game play. I did 4 runs in just under 2 hours.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

just a quick question,do you have to pay any monthly fee on the pc?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 9, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> just a quick question,do you have to pay any monthly fee on the pc?



No.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

would you guys reconmend this game?? i like MMORPG games


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 9, 2009)

I would recommend this game...But it is not a MMORPG. You can only have 6 players in campaign mode and up to 24 in Free play mode. I guess Free Play mode would be the closest thing to MMORPGs although still limited.

I prefer this type of game to mmorpgs, cause I don't have to play. I can choose when I want to get involved. You also don't need to adventure with anyone if you don't want to. The game scales for the level and amount of players. So you could take out the dragon by yourself or you could do it with 6 other players. But the dragon will be way stronger with 6 players and will use its specials far more often. Everything in the game scales for the number of players connected and the level of those players.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

is it like any kind of MMORPG?? you know you walk around town you see load of different characters and invite them to party to do missions etc


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 9, 2009)

no, there isnt a "load" of players. Only 6 on campaign mode and 24 in Free play. Otherwise yes it has a lot in common with MMORPGs.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

so its a reconmended game?? its £18 on ebay right now $29


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 9, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So I have a pretty good loot run I am doing now on Gold. That is all I did last night for about 2 hours. Picked up a lot of Orange Items. Swords/Armor/Sheilds/Pistols.
> 
> First Teleport to the desert using the underground teleporter in Multiplayer Open Free Play mode. Then head south to the Scorpion. Kill him, loot. Teleport back to hero island, then use the above ground teleporter and teleport to the jungle, go take out the boss in the jungle, the flying dragon thing...Then back to hero island, and use the underground teleport to get to the Orc lands and take out the Squid. Finally teleport to the waste lands and take out the end boss.
> 
> All four of these bosses are very close to the portals and you can kill all 4 in about 30 minutes of game play. I did 4 runs in just under 2 hours.



Underground Teleporter??  Those only available in free play?  I thought there was only Above Ground...now there's underground...yyeesshh...



> so its a reconmended game?? its £18 on ebay right now $29



I would recommend it.  It's highly addictive.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 9, 2009)

Once you are in multiplayer, on hero island, there is that cave on the island. Well if you go into it there is a Giant circle split into sections. Each section has a teleporter to a specific region, one way only. But you can always hit f12 to TP back to hero island. You can tell where it goes by the land contained in the section.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 9, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Once you are in multiplayer, on hero island, there is that cave on the island. Well if you go into it there is a Giant circle split into sections. Each section has a teleporter to a specific region, one way only. But you can always hit f12 to TP back to hero island. You can tell where it goes by the land contained in the section.



GTFO!

I wish i knew that earlier!! damn dude!! We need a Sacred 2 FAQ.....


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 9, 2009)

We have a scared 2 faq...its that wiki I keep posting for you all to read. LOL, maybe I should SIG it or something.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 9, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> We have a scared 2 faq...its that wiki I keep posting for you all to read. LOL, maybe I should SIG it or something.



Pfft..I did read it..just not enough!

BTW..After I played Silver with you and Carne with the Dryad I made, i went to solo with her, and started my own game...it reset my campaign status back to Chapter 1..and I had to redo all the progress up to the squid again.

Is that because I didn't do Free Play when making a server?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> so its a reconmended game?? its £18 on ebay right now $29



BE CAREFUL!  Lots of the ones on Ebay don't specify that they are EU versions and you won't be able to play with us.  Or they're import copies which don't allow online play.  Get it off of steam.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 9, 2009)

Solo, as in Single Player?

We played on Campaign Mode. So if you hosted a LAN or Internet game it should have kept your progress. I bet if you join again your quest book will be in synch with ours.

Which I will be hosting tonight so let me know if you are in. TeamSpeak worked perfect!! Thanks for setting that up.

Sorry Random, carne's connection has been having issues and we all might drop playing on his.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 9, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Solo, as in Single Player?
> 
> We played on Campaign Mode. So if you hosted a LAN or Internet game it should have kept your progress. I bet if you join again your quest book will be in synch with ours.
> 
> ...



We will have to test it tonight. 

No i made another Open net game, but set it to campaign..  hope it doesn't screw me up.

I'll be on around 7PM EST if anyone want's to get a game going.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2009)

Man I really wanna get on any play with you guys.  Thursday night I'll be able to.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 9, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> We will have to test it tonight.
> 
> No i made another Open net game, but set it to campaign..  hope it doesn't screw me up.
> 
> I'll be on around 7PM EST if anyone want's to get a game going.



That is the same time we will be on, 5pm here. So we should be able to get a game going. yeah!


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 9, 2009)

I couldn't connect to Random's TS.  I just started mine up, I gotta get some shit done, but I am online just idle at the moment.  You all had PM's about TS info before if anyone need's it again let me know.

Taking my TS Offline for 10-15MIN Swapping my modem to have it upstairs.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

i want play now lol but my brother won't let me order the game =/


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> I couldn't connect to Random's TS.  I just started mine up, I gotta get some shit done, but I am online just idle at the moment.  You all had PM's about TS info before if anyone need's it again let me know.
> 
> Taking my TS Offline for 10-15MIN Swapping my modem to have it upstairs.



servers up, carne is in. I cant connect to your TS server.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> servers up, carne is in. I cant connect to your TS server.



It's online, should be able too.  Connecting through the DNS name?  Mlhome.servebeer.com:8767


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2009)

got it. Im in. Had ServerBeer instead of ServeBeer. You playing?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 10, 2009)

Not yet, will be in a 1/2hr or so.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah Carne can afford a i7 920 with a Freaking EVGA Classified board and Dual GTX295's yet cant afford a headset, other then some aviation POS he found in the closet. LOL.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yeah Carne can afford a i7 920 with a Freaking EVGA Classified board and Dual GTX295's yet cant afford a headset, other then some aviation POS he found in the closet. LOL.



or... he could be a freaking pilot.
i just bought my unique mount. am at level 19.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2009)

he's not a pilot. he lives about 8 miles from me. otherwise, you could have a valid point.

Also the reason I'm talking smack about him, friends in the real world. 

Carne just dropped off a bunch of set items for ur dryad.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> he's not a pilot. he lives about 8 miles from me. otherwise, you could have a valid point.
> 
> Also the reason I'm talking smack about him, friends in the real world.
> 
> Carne just dropped off a bunch of set items for ur dryad.



i don't have a dryad.
and that headset he posted is badass nonetheless.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Not yet, will be in a 1/2hr or so.



my bad, should have quoted. carne dropped off set for your dryad.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> my bad, should have quoted. carne dropped off set for your dryad.



ah.
are you guys editing files or something? you always have a metric ass ton of gold and really good gear...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2009)

we farm and loot. both of us have other characters, way higher level. you can trade with each other, so basically our lowest level guys get all the awesome hand-me-downs.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2009)

is there a game up?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yup currently up Random.  1h1k, tpu


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Yup currently up Random.  1h1k, tpu



who's hosting?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2009)

Good game tonight. Was nice having 4 players. I am AMAZED it didn't crash on the lava level, not one time


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

Wish I could have been there   What's your guys' progress so far?  Hopefully I won't be too too far behind


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 10, 2009)

We just finished up the Lava level.  I think I hit level 21, everyone else is around 20-26 i think.

We are going to be hitting up the jungle next if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

i've just placed my order for my copy  cost me £15 a bargain price from amazon


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i've just placed my order for my copy  cost me £15 a bargain price from amazon



nice did you get the UK or US version?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> We just finished up the Lava level.  I think I hit level 21, everyone else is around 20-26 i think.
> 
> We are going to be hitting up the jungle next if I'm not mistaken.



Our next areas are:
The swamps
The Desert
The Jungle
Dryad Island
Waste Lands
GOLD. 

Now that we have unique mounts we should be able to pretty much run through the rest of this...probably another 4 hours left on silver. Especially if we move through it like we did last night. All the areas are fairly short with the Desert being the longest by far.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful.  I'm on the desert right now I think.  I should hopefully be able to get myself a tad further by myself.

I think I'm 32nd or something close.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> nice did you get the UK or US version?



i believe i've ordered UK version?? since i've ordered it from the UK amazon site.
What settings can i play on this game with my specs?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i believe i've ordered UK version?? since i've ordered it from the UK amazon site.
> What settings can i play on this game with my specs?



You do realize you will only be able to play with others in the UK? Meaning none of us.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

Hence why I suggested to you...



DanishDevil said:


> BE CAREFUL!  Lots of the ones on Ebay don't specify that they are EU versions and you won't be able to play with us.  Or they're import copies which don't allow online play.  Get it off of steam.



I hope you can play with us!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> You do realize you will only be able to play with others in the UK? Meaning none of us.



hm i see,well nothing i can do i guess =/ does this game require a CD key?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes it does.  I think the CD Key is region-specific as well.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 10, 2009)

too bad...
we can only CAMPAIGN with 6...

but would be fun.. to play FREE.. with everyone here at once...
how many potential players do we have now...

1.zen
2.carne
3.mike0409
4.random murderer
5.danishdevil
6.kreij
7.mrw1989
8.CStylen


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

Well the chances are we won't all be able to be on at the same time.  I've gotten further ahead than the pack already on my own with my Seraphim, so we should be able to at least all meet at Gold.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Well the chances are we won't all be able to be on at the same time.  I've gotten further ahead than the pack already on my own with my Seraphim, so we should be able to at least all meet at Gold.



i'm only halfway to gold


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

Well honestly, group campaign is too tough to coordinate, but we can always get together and loot.  The more people we have at higher levels of difficulty and character level, the better loot we'll get.  It'll be awesome.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 10, 2009)

im playing a "free version" so i dont have the latest patch.. but me and 2 of my friends lanned it last night for about 4 hours. were all around lvl 10. Their doesnt seem to be much of a storyline tho and its more aimless running around doing quests


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 11, 2009)

Story line? Whats that?

If you were to ask me what the story line was in Diablo or Titan Quest..well I couldn't tell you, and I played the hell outa those games. These games aren't about story line so much, if at all. It's more about character creation, looting, and Multiplayer.

BTW will be hosting a Silver game around 8:30pm Arizona time. Pacific I think. That is if other want to play. Carne and I are going to try and finish gold tonight. But we will quit if others want to play.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 11, 2009)

not so much storyline, but this game is so open ended its easy to wander off course. But i guess thats y u have those gold circles for the main quests im assuming

Fun game tho, i just wish the interface was better


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 11, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Story line? Whats that?
> 
> If you were to ask me what the story line was in Diablo or Titan Quest..well I couldn't tell you, and I played the hell outa those games. These games aren't about story line so much, if at all. It's more about character creation, looting, and Multiplayer.
> 
> BTW will be hosting a Silver game around 8:30pm Arizona time. Pacific I think. That is if other want to play. Carne and I are going to try and finish gold tonight. But we will quit if others want to play.



have carne host it and i'll be in.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 11, 2009)

I can tell you the story line of Diablo 2...but that's probably the ONLY rpg I could do that for...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 11, 2009)

"stay and listen for a while" ... No thanks.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 11, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> "stay and listen for a while" ... No thanks.



Hahaha! Deckard Cain!


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 11, 2009)

ZZZ, I've been thanked 193 times in 170 posts and you have been thanked 194 times in 169 posts...haha we're so close to eachother!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 11, 2009)

we just made it to platinum...and OMG the last stage was sooo hard. we both died numerous times..LOL. PLATINUM!!!

Yeah are stats are very similar...except I joined a long time ago. I used to hardly post on here. Most my post count has come from probably the last year.

So the starting Pigs on platinum are 71st level...

End boss on gold had 88,500 hps. Would do 3600 damage with his melee attack on me.


----------



## Benno (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey guys, do you think that an hd4670 would be decent enough to run it? I don't really want to change my psu  The card can apparantly get 54 fps on my resolution. That should do fine.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2009)

You should have no problems.  I run a GTX260, and while it's a much more powerful card, I'm pushing 4xAA at 1920x1200 with maxed out settings.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 11, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> Fun game tho, i just wish the interface was better



What don't you like about the interface? Once you get used to the game, and map the controls the way you like them, it seems decent to me. Most actions can be done with a single keystroke.

I use the fixed camera setting so I have to manually move the view when it occasionally gets obstructed (like in narrow caves) but that's not really a big deal. I tried the other camera options, but they didn't suit me so I just use fixed.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 12, 2009)

We have to level up more, Platinum is a lot harder, and all the item drops have level restrictions of 70th level. Which means we need to be over 60th to wear that gear. So I will be doing a bunch of xp/loot runs.

Going to play tonight for sure so if anyone is up for a game let me know.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll be up for it.  What level are you guys?  I'm about 30th now and I just killed the scorpion dealio.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 12, 2009)

We are all in the upper 20's. So should be a good party.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll be available sporadically from 2PM Pacific through the night.  My girl and I are going over to her apartment around 5PM to cook and get some laundry done.  Such a hot date, right?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm gonna host for a bit and continue my campaign-line.  Feel free to join in.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 13, 2009)

looked for you, didnt see you or your game...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 13, 2009)

I was only on for like 30mins before I went over to my girl's place.  Sorry


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2009)

Had some time to play last night, but no one had a server up. Oh well, next time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2009)

i got mine in post today  yay installing it now
Edit: i've got it installed but everytime i get in cut-scene or something the game minimize itself?? anyone know how to fix this?? would updating it fix it?
Also when i downloaded the 2.40v patch it won't install i get message saying the sacred 2-fallen angel folder cannot be located and saying i need to reinstall?? :S i been looking on internet aswell for solution and lot of them say it don't work...my current version is 2.0.2.0


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys. I posted my MSN Messenger account, should be easier to get a game going. Im playing single player right now, but up for multi.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh sure. Fire up the server after I just promised my BIL that I would help him with his garden.
You suck. ( j/k )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2009)

no-one wants help me out?? =/


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone up for a game tonight?

Anyone ever had their main quest lock up on them?  Mine says I have no main quest... =/

Also i found this fix for crashs's


attaching -nocpubinding to your sacred2.exe can reduce the crash's.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

I just got to gold!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2009)

ain't anyone going help me fix my problem..?? i keep getting an wsock32.dll error each time i boot up the game and it won't let me update the game...and i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling still the same results...i'm on version 2.0.2.0 and many people had troubles updating this version..


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 16, 2009)

Taking from how you guys were talking about it on the first page (busy, haven't got the time to read the rest ), would you say this game is worth buying from steam? I'm planning on going on a Steam-games shopping spree soon 

I played the 12gb 'demo' *cough* a while ago but it kept screwing up so I never really go to play it... And whats this about Nvidia PhysX drivers for ATi?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> ain't anyone going help me fix my problem..?? i keep getting an wsock32.dll error each time i boot up the game and it won't let me update the game...and i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling still the same results...i'm on version 2.0.2.0 and many people had troubles updating this version..



Make sure your .NET is up to date and your DirectX is at the latest version.   Also your Video card driver's need to be up to date.

If that doesn't do it there are a few game tweaks you can do, as long as you can get in the game.


Nice Danish!  I tried joining your game last night, couldnt get in!


I need some help with my current quest being locked, i cannot continue and have no main quest marker. Hopefully joining another silver quest will reset it..


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> no-one wants help me out?? =/



Sorry, Kur, I didn't see the edit to your original post.
Did you install Sacred2 into the default directory? I'm not sure why the update would not be able to find it unless it looks for a registry key that holds the location, and cannot find that key.

Are your graphics drivers all up to date? Itsounds lke maybe the game is changing screen resolutions for the cutscenes and that is causing the minimizing.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 16, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Taking from how you guys were talking about it on the first page (busy, haven't got the time to read the rest ), would you say this game is worth buying from steam? I'm planning on going on a Steam-games shopping spree soon
> 
> I played the 12gb 'demo' *cough* a while ago but it kept screwing up so I never really go to play it... And whats this about Nvidia PhysX drivers for ATi?



The game is definitely worth getting. I got mine from Steam.

You can run the physics when using an ATI card, but the physics then run on the CPU not the GPU. My framerates go so low that it turns my game into a slideshow on my rig. I did not try dialing down the resolution as I would rather have hi-res graphics than physics particles floating all over the place.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 16, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> ain't anyone going help me fix my problem..?? i keep getting an wsock32.dll error each time i boot up the game and it won't let me update the game...and i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling still the same results...i'm on version 2.0.2.0 and many people had troubles updating this version..



make sure the patch you're downloading is the correct patch for your game's region.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I just got to gold!



Awesome!!  We need to do some Gold Loot/XP runs!!



Mike0409 said:


> Make sure your .NET is up to date and your DirectX is at the latest version.   Also your Video card driver's need to be up to date.
> 
> If that doesn't do it there are a few game tweaks you can do, as long as you can get in the game.
> 
> ...



I have had to "jump start" quests for other before. So if you join a hosted game it should update your quest book.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Awesome!!  We need to do some Gold Loot/XP runs!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have had to "jump start" quests for other before. So if you join a hosted game it should update your quest book.




I wanna do Gold Loot runs...=(  I would of progressed a lot last night but my damn quest book locked up...


Thank's ZZZ, I can't stand not progressing on my own.. This is the 2nd time it has happened..  It's whenever i try to make my own game, after i have played with you guys, my Quest status does not save...and I can't seem to advance it on my own.

Anyone able to game a bit tonight?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2009)

I will be on tonight for sure, I can play my 28th lvl seraphim for silver. Didn't play much this weekend, just did about 4 hours of Looting on Gold. Got some sweet Items though. I found a totally new class of Items...Super Orange. So there are now, White, Yellow, Green, Orange..and Super Orange. One of the swords I found was called Mirasol, and gave 10% to all stats, plus awesome damage, plus has 2 gold ruin slots.

I also started a Shadow Warrior...Pure Tank build. He's pretty fun. One thing I found out for this build is the most important skill is Tactics Lore. I beat the squid and was only level 10, so he's going to be a killing machine by level 30.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, Should be a damn good build.

Super Orange?  Nice...Those arn't listed on the Wiki are they?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2009)

No they aren't. I guess I could add to it. So far the only boss that has dropped one has been the 4th and final boss on gold.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

I bet it was added with the 2.40 patch...

Which BTw they need to patch this shit again, I keep crashing like no tomorrow.

I tested the -NOCPUBINDING last night and I found that it fixes that map issue where the map get's all funky..it actually fixes itself over time and clear's up.  I also found a couple Cache clearing files, and running a Defrag on the integrity files within steam speeds up the game a bit.

I've also been reading that a lot of user's don't have many problem's with ATI card's and some have no crash's at all...Wish I knew what the differences were..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> I tried joining your game last night, couldnt get in!



When I play by myself, I just go

Game name: roejy4phj
Password: rghrweaoihg4

So I had no idea what the PW was, and when I tried to whisper you, it said you weren't online even though you were still messaging me 

As far as Gold runs, let's hit it up a bit tonight!


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> When I play by myself, I just go
> 
> Game name: roejy4phj
> Password: rghrweaoihg4
> ...



Weird.. I just figured out how to whisper.  I wonder if it goes by account name...I dunno.

Anyway we deffinately need to play tonight, im gonna be working till about 7-8pm EST.  So sometime after that.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

I should be free after 2:30PM PST.  I need to get my Teamspeak setup so we can hop in one.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll have my TS up tonight, kind of migrating my stuff over to a better data backup/recovery and moving my network around so it's been offline.  Same info as before that I had.

I'll bring my TS up online around 4:30PM EST, so you guys can use it.



Server IP: mlhome.servebeer.com:8767
Password: password1$


Theres the TS info. It will be up at 4:30EST.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds good.  I'm not looking forward to finding the info in this longass thread 

We should edit the first post to put pertinent information like our normal playing hours, TS info, and game name and password.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that is a good idea. But I don't know for sure when the TS servers are up. Or when you guys will be hosting your own. I guess I could list possible servers/passwords to look for?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

List the two TS servers to try, and list the 1H1K and tpu stuff so there's an easier place for people to find it.

We could also list the player list and what they're playing/what level they're on.

Like...

DanishDevil (Seraphim) Gold


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds Good. Everyone post this info and I will edit my #1 post.

Server: 1h1k / tpu (usually play on M-F 5:00pm PST)
TeamSpeak Server - server.name.com / xword

ZenZimZaliben - Seraphim 30th/Caster/Silver, HighElf 58th/Caster/Platinum


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

Server: 1h1k / tpu (usually play when I can around 5PM PST)

DanishDevil - Seraphim Melee/Gold

Let's avoid levels since those change so often.  Which difficulty they're on will probably suffice.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

IstripforMoney- Dryad/Silver

Server IP: mlhome.servebeer.com:8767
Password: password1$

TS is currently: ONLINE


Server is up most of the time, just been doing a lot of PC maintence lately, id run it 24/7 but my rig draws a shit ton of power.

if I can get a small box to run it on i can run one 24/7.. which i might do in the future.  but whenever Im online it will be up.  Which is going to be after work hours till about 12amEST.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the idea of posting your characters name. That way if someone clicks on the server they can see who is playing.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

IstripforMoney- Dryad/Silver
ZenZimZaliben - Seraphim 30th/Caster/Silver, HighElf 58th/Caster/Platinum 
DanishDevil - Seraphim Melee/Gold
Trying to do that?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2009)

With colums?

I remember reading the post on this feature...was for the Alcapone thread.

Some one will know. Im looking.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 16, 2009)

I dunno man, All i can figure is the simple table.. can we link a spreadsheet or something?


I can write it in HTML but I can't get the HTML code to stick in here...


Bah Go figure...| stupid lines...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2009)

got it. have to use the | to make a new column



Server Name|Password


Player|Avatar Name|Class|Difficulty|
Wow what a clunky way to make a table....not as easy as just importing in html.

I wonder if I can build it in a .csv file and swap all commas for the Pipe |. then import that.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah it's a little tricky.  You couuld hit "Quote" on Alcapone's thread and just replace information so the formatting would already be in place for you.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a list of all Public vB codes. http://forums.techpowerup.com/misc.php?do=bbcode




 Player Name|Avatar Name|Class|Specialty|Difficulty 
Ok as cool as that is, it's pretty much worthless. So I will build one in HTML and host off my site.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2009)

level 5 dead warrior now,yay me xD


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone hosting or wanna play?

i can (try) to HOST or someone else can...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got some housekeeping stuff to do, but I might host/join a game here in a bit.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 16, 2009)

i can HOST until ZEN gets off work...

how many GOLD.players are there?  do we need to play SILVER... ?

i'll set SERVER accordingly...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm gold now.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 16, 2009)

we can LOOT on gold if you want...

i found 2.more Dragons.. we can take out..
problem is.. i lost my ride...

need to get MOUNT.. 1st..


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 16, 2009)

launching...

s: techpowerup
p: tpu

GOLD..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 17, 2009)

yo..im home, carne, your server is only 2P.

Im going to launch one...

1h1k
tpu


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Sounds good.  I'm not looking forward to finding the info in this longass thread
> 
> *We should edit the first post to put pertinent information* like our normal playing hours, TS info, and game name and password.



You should also include any problems/issues the game has with technical and/or graphical problems, as well as known fixes if any. Such as this crashing you've mentioned above ^ 

I really don't want to buy a game and then not be able to play it due to game instability, so if you could share any experience you guys have with these such issues, that would be great


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 17, 2009)

Crusader said:


> You should also include any problems/issues the game has with technical and/or graphical problems as well as known fixes if any. Such as this crashing you've mentioned above ^
> 
> I really don't want to buy a game and then not be able to play it due to game instability, so any experience you guys have with these such issues would be great



The game itself is very very playable.  It doesn't have HEAVY flaw's like it sound's.  It's just a lot of annoying bullshit crash's...that unfortunately there is no work around.

As long as your system is up to date driver wise, and software wise..you can run it.  You might crash..you might not.

I have heard all sort's of stories and read a LOT of support form's about how to stop the crashing and it's almost impossible to figure out how.  From what I understand it's mainly from this last 2.40 patch they released that caused a lot of the grief..some user's experience no problems.. I crash 1-3 times I play in a 1-2hr playtime.  

Games highly addictive and fun..and will hopefully be fixed by future patchs.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 17, 2009)

you gonna play Mike?

Yeah the game is stable, just some minor issues a patch should resolve. I would still recommend this game to any one interested in this style of gameplay.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 17, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> you gonna play Mike?
> 
> Yeah the game is stable, just some minor issues a patch should resolve. I would still recommend this game to any one interested in this style of gameplay.



Be on in a bit, just got home, had a work call to do.  Having a glass of scotch and fucking relaxing before I work again in less than 9 hrs..I hate work i want to be a billionaire..


ZZZ, is your server currently up?? I dont' see it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 17, 2009)

It is...carne and I are playing on Platinum since no one else was around

Im launching a silver game now...and logging into TS.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 17, 2009)

I probably should attempt to go through the 25 pages of this thread in search of answers, but oh well ... Whats the deal with the DRM on Steam for it? Have we got a limit on how many PC's we can have this game on or is it there just for kicks?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 17, 2009)

I think 2 pc's can be installed with it...but probably not on the net at same time.

My so called "Super Orange" are really called Legendary Items, or so I learned tonight off the wiki.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 17, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I think 2 pc's can be installed with it...but probably not on the net at same time.



Well it's Steam so you couldn't anyway.. I already knew that so why did I ask? haha, but thanks anyway mate


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 17, 2009)

Had a good gaming session last night. Went all the way through the swamp and into the desert. Only 4 stages left. Desert, Jungle, Dryad Island, Waste Lands. The last 3 stages are very fast.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 18, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Had a good gaming session last night. Went all the way through the swamp and into the desert. Only 4 stages left. Desert, Jungle, Dryad Island, Waste Lands. The last 3 stages are very fast.



Was definately a good run, hopefully another hr or so and we are on to gold!

Kur did you ever get this working, has your game been patched?


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 18, 2009)

s: techpowerup
p: tpu

silver going for gold...


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 18, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> s: techpowerup
> p: tpu
> 
> silver going for gold...



Lies you guys are playing gold right now!


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 18, 2009)

Zen has to HOST..

to continue the quest line...
i tried hosting..
but had to start over.. quest.line


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 18, 2009)

ok. i will host a silver.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 18, 2009)

is s2 opengl or d3d?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 18, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> is s2 opengl or d3d?



Not sure RM.  For some reason I think it's D3D but it could very well be OpenGL.




During last night's gaming session I have no idea what happened my graphic's card went on the fritz and shut me down.  I just updated to the Beta Nvidia driver's so im going to roll back when im off work tonight.  How much farther did you guys get?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 18, 2009)

We quit playing Silver when you left (which was fine I was hungry ). No reason for us to advance as these characters are there to get you all to gold.

any players tonight?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's some more news that may be of interest. 


> Representatives from Kalypso Media have officially announced the formation of Gaming Minds, a game development studio in Germany.
> 
> Staffed by fifteen former developers from the bankrupt Ascaron Entertainment, the studio will work on Patrician III, which Kalypso acquired along with other Ascaron assets and IP in April.
> 
> ...



I'm still not sure what it means concerning Sacred 2 updates or whatever.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm interesting.  Guess we will wait and see.  

There is new Nvidia drivers out that might help fix some problems..

When we all played a few night's back we might have found the culprit to our crash's online...

Carne..didn't seem to be..Up to date..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 20, 2009)

hey guys i was wondering,on the uninstall program list i was wondering how big sacred 2 is surpose to be on the list?? because mine shows 133mb


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 20, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> hey guys i was wondering,on the uninstall program list i was wondering how big sacred 2 is surpose to be on the list?? because mine shows 133mb



Umm not sure I have it on steam.. It's like an 8-10gb install alone and + patchs it comes to around 12gb..so i think that number is off...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey guys let me know once you get to gold and I'll try and play more often.  I've been having to dedicate time to my grandmother who is finally leaving the hospital after a week because of a bad case of pneumonia.  She's 87 and still kickin'.  She can't wait to get back to her garden


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 20, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey guys let me know once you get to gold and I'll try and play more often.  I've been having to dedicate time to my grandmother who is finally leaving the hospital after a week because of a bad case of pneumonia.  She's 87 and still kickin'.  She can't wait to get back to her garden



Yea whenever we get another silver game going we should be able to wrap it up.  Only a couple more area's to go through. 

Glad thing's are going good Danish! 

Just a FYI, TS server should be up 24/7 now.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Umm not sure I have it on steam.. It's like an 8-10gb install alone and + patchs it comes to around 12gb..so i think that number is off...



I got mine from Steam also and in the Control Panel under Programs and Features (Vista) it shows Sacred 2 as 12.0GB.

@Kurosagi : Not sure why yours only shows 133MB, but I guess the really important things is that the game works.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I got mine from Steam also and in the Control Panel under Programs and Features (Vista) it shows Sacred 2 as 12.0GB.
> 
> @Kurosagi : Not sure why yours only shows 133MB, but I guess the really important things is that the game works.



Well lets just say it works but i get wsock32.dll error everytime i load it...i play it and go into a different part of the map i'm in and i get that error message again and i can't even update it :S its a version 2.0.2.0.
Heres a screenshot of my programs and show my sacred 2 is showing 133MB


----------



## Kreij (Jun 21, 2009)

That strange. Where did you get you copy?
Mine also shows as "Ascaron", not "Deep Silver".


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kreij said:


> That strange. Where did you get you copy?
> Mine also shows as "Ascaron", not "Deep Silver".



i got my copy from amazon.co.uk
I'm try reinstall it and see if that fix it..nope didn't do anything :S i find this really strange the game works great without x-fire enabled but i still can't update the game or why it shows 133MB on the uninstall program list


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 21, 2009)

You could always try adding the game to steam...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone playing today?


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 21, 2009)

Deep Silver is the UK publisher of Sacred...meaning it won't work in the US. I know because I had a UK copy and it was from Deep Silver, while my US copy is from Ascaron.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 22, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Anyone playing today?



I will be later tonight.  In about an hr or so.  9PM EST.  I have to change my plug's in my truck and clean some shit up.

Anyone up for a game? I need a little fucking game time....stupid fucking car..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 22, 2009)

Bummer. I didn't see anyone online so I just ended up playing my single player character.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone playing tonight? You can host I will play my SW if you are doing quest lines.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be honest.  I'm in a bit of a Sacred 2 rut right now, and probably will be for the next two weeks or so, as I'm starting to wrap up my summer session 2 class right now.  I've got 2 exams and a term paper to go.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 24, 2009)

I've bought sacred 2, but i'm very picky when it comes to RPG, i only play the best ones out there, they require to much time! But the when i finish some other games i might come back to it, also whats the best/ most fun class/ race?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 24, 2009)

douglatins said:


> also whats the best/ most fun class/ race?



That's rather subjective. It depends on what you as a RPGamer like to play the best.
I usually play tanks as I find them more fun than casters or ranged characters.
But that's just me.


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 25, 2009)

sup  everyone...   

currently hosting silver (orange quest)... 
until someone with further quest wants to take over..

techpowerup : tpu


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm up for a game.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 25, 2009)

Woohoo! Gold Awesome! 

GG tonight guys!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 25, 2009)

are you sure you made it to gold? Carne didnt.. host a lan game and see if it's unlocked.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah it made it, I checked right after it, have the gold drop down box available for me.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Yeah it made it, I checked right after it, have the gold drop down box available for me.



Awesome 

Carne's guy is screwed. I can't go back and kill the end guy because I already did. Looks like he's stuck on silver until he can jump in another party that is about to finish silver. Good thing he has more then one character. We are going to try tonight and see if just by going into that end room if it will get him to gold, but I doubt it. 

The good news is I can play my Fire Elf now on Gold with you and DanishDevil. I am not a big fan of the seraphim, at least the caster build I made her into. Really it's her spells they are weak and while the light column is cool, it doesn't do much damage. Her buffs are worthless pretty much except for the shield.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wonder why Carne's guy went all screwy.  I am almost to the end with my TG, before I finish that he can just hop on and finish the ending quick, see if it count's this time around.

I just wanna do some gold gear runs.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 25, 2009)

He said his PC/Game crashed right after I grabbed the console to end the game...he hung up I guess and it didn't save. If you have a guy that is close thats great he can just jump in there and I am sure it will jump start his quest log.

Yeah GOLD LOOT RUNS!!


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 25, 2009)

don't know what happened...

game just froze... never came back...
when i reloaded... no gold...

Mike.. sure... i'll like to join your TG.quest... (hope that works)


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 26, 2009)

I just bought Sacred2 from Steam  I'll hopefully start playing it tonight but 12GB makes me sad 

Do you guys play it via the in game multi or otherwise? I might join in at some stage even though I'll get 200+ ping to you guys... lol >_>

Anyway, can't wait to play


----------



## CarneASADA (Jun 27, 2009)

well,
until i can catch a ride with someone (silverrange quest line)

i'm going to start a new.char..
and host a silver.game..

techpowerup : tpu


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 27, 2009)

This is ghey, mine doesn't even work, crashes at startup  (on Steam) Lurking forums to find some form of solution now. Also any ideas you guys have would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 27, 2009)

update steam?
update the game?


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 27, 2009)

Restarted Steam (I like never restart anything on here lol), and the game is updating now so I'll see where it goes from there.

I've gone so far over my DL quota for this game it's not funny hahaha.

Update: Yeah it updated and it all works now, fun game 

Also does Steam overlay work for anyone else who uses this through Steam?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 27, 2009)

Overlay never worked for me.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Overlay never worked for me.



Sigh, that's the main reason I buy games through Steam instead of retail... Oh well I suppose, maybe they'll fix it eventually


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone playing tonight? Or want to play tonight? Stop pretending like you have lives to live and lets play..


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 30, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Anyone playing tonight? Or want to play tonight? Stop pretending like you have lives to live and lets play..



Man I have been so freaking busy lately..havn't even had time to turn on the PC.  Went camping in NH, and might be buying a home soon.  Possibly might be on tonight at some point, I need some RR.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG evil number of replies!!! though with mine it makes 667, oh wait damn mike was faster


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 1, 2009)

for some reason, if i play for more than like 10 mins, it puts me back at the main menu. it doesn't matter which character i'm playing either. anybody have a suggestion on how to fix this?


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 1, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> for some reason, if i play for more than like 10 mins, it puts me back at the main menu. it doesn't matter which character i'm playing either. anybody have a suggestion on how to fix this?



I got that when I tried a downloaded version, never found any fix or anything so I just stopped playing. Bought it last week and never looked back


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 1, 2009)

Crusader said:


> I got that when I tried a downloaded version, never found any fix or anything so I just stopped playing. Bought it last week and never looked back



that's the thing, i own the game and it's the disc version, not the steam version.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know there was such a Sacred 2 following here on TPU.  My wife and I played quite a bit a couple of months ago.  We'll have to get on and play with you guys some time.

My Steam tag is EnergyFX and hers is WoppyPaws.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 1, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> that's the thing, i own the game and it's the disc version, not the steam version.



By "downloaded" I mean cracked, lol. The cracks never seemed to work and caused all kinds of hell when you tried them.

But if it's a legit version then I've got no idea, sorry mate


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

crusader do you have a error called WSOCK32.DLL?? if you do,do you have xfire or something running?? i know this sounds weird but i get that error with xfire on,so if you do use xfire try closing it and see if you do get that error still.
I've given up updating my stupid sacred 2 so i'm just playing it with the 2.0.2.0 version ¬¬


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Wow, I didn't know there was such a Sacred 2 following here on TPU.  My wife and I played quite a bit a couple of months ago.  We'll have to get on and play with you guys some time.
> 
> My Steam tag is EnergyFX and hers is WoppyPaws.



Welcome!!  Nice to have you. What do you and your wife play? Class,Level. What difficulty have you made it to?



kurosagi01 said:


> crusader do you have a error called WSOCK32.DLL?? if you do,do you have xfire or something running?? i know this sounds weird but i get that error with xfire on,so if you do use xfire try closing it and see if you do get that error still.
> I've given up updating my stupid sacred 2 so i'm just playing it with the 2.0.2.0 version ¬¬



Did you know you can download a new version of wsock32.dll from microsoft? I also did some digging and it appears Vista 64 + Xfire cause this same type of problem in Mass Effect, Spore, and a couple others.

Try verfiying the file is intact

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /verifyfile=c:\windows\system32\wsock32.dll

Then

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /verifyfile=c:\windows\syswow64\wsock32.dll

IF the files are ok this will be the response.
"Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."

Otherwise your wsock32.dll is corrupted and you can download a new one online.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Wow, I didn't know there was such a Sacred 2 following here on TPU.  My wife and I played quite a bit a couple of months ago.  We'll have to get on and play with you guys some time.
> 
> My Steam tag is EnergyFX and hers is WoppyPaws.



Sweet!   Welcome aboard!

I'll add ya to Steam, should be getting an invite from TPU|Thunder that is me.




Regarding the Wsock32.dll.... Depending on your AV..i have seen a lot of problem's where they pick Kernel32.dll and Wsock32.dll up as Virus's and actually quarantine them...and or delete them.  I believe with AVAST and Panda something they were more common.  

If your using either of those then try swapping to Avira or something else.  

Also if using KIS (Kaspersky Internet Security) I have seen this cause system slow downs/halt's and crash's amonst Vista 32/64.  The AV program alone work's fine, just their Security bundle has issues.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey lets try to get a gold loot run going this weekend...Im not leaving town for the 4th (traffic,cops and drunks) and I have all day off tomorrow.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 2, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Hey lets try to get a gold loot run going this weekend...Im not leaving town for the 4th (traffic,cops and drunks) and I have all day off tomorrow.



I will be in.  I am actually selling my computer's and building a new rig with the money I make.  But I do have my laptop I can use.  Im going to transfer my characters tonight and reinstall my OS.

I have a lot of plans on Sat/Sun but tonight after 10pm and Tomorrow morning/afternoon I will be available.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice! What is your next system going to be?

Carne and I are playing platinum, but if you jump on we will switch to gold.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 3, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Nice! What is your next system going to be?
> 
> Carne and I are playing platinum, but if you jump on we will switch to gold.



I don't know really....what I want to build.

Im kind of stuck as to how much to even try and get for my current rig.

I really like the Foxconn Bloodrage board..but I also enjoy the AMD lower prices and that new Asus Crosshair 3.


I'll be on in about 30min.  Just updating some stuff right now.


----------



## Benno (Jul 3, 2009)

Still haven't got the game yet (incredibly lazy) because the site I was going to buy it from bumped the price up from AU$17 to $78, then they got rid of it the day after lol.

Thankyou hundreds of Australian ebay game stores! I'm going to wait for my new graphics card to show up first though before I buy it.

Since it will be the AU version, I won't be able to play with any of you guys will I?


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 3, 2009)

Benno said:


> Still haven't got the game yet (incredibly lazy) because the site I was going to buy it from bumped the price up from AU$17 to $78, then they got rid of it the day after lol.



Just get it via Steam lol, is a tad bit more than $17 though...



Benno said:


> Since it will be the AU version, I won't be able to play with any of you guys will I?



Umm.. Regional-specific rules are only for certain media, mainly DVD/BR players as far as I know. If games were region-specific then MMO's for example would lose a fair amount of money, since they'd need to put more money in for more servers in more countries; Blizzard would be pissed at losing 2% of their annual income for more servers, we can't have that now can we? 

Simply put; you can game with anyone, anywhere, assuming you have legit


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone Playing tonight?


----------



## CarneASADA (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone Playing tonight?

currently 9:30pm..pacific time zone USA


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm kinda in a game rut guys.  I've decided to buy a guitar and learn how to play it, so I'm gonna be a bit behind for a while.  I go in and out of gaming phases it seems


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm kinda in a game rut guys.  I've decided to buy a guitar and learn how to play it, so I'm gonna be a bit behind for a while.  I go in and out of gaming phases it seems



Im kinda the same way..been to busy to try and play.  And Gold is fuckin hard solo at 32...


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 5, 2009)

Man, respect for Ascaron +10 right here. The Blind Guardian quest ingame, if any of you guys have done it, the finish for it is awesome 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fakNlghOJY <-- that's played ingame 

I was like "OH-EM-GE W-TEE-EFF this in a game?!?!"
I originally hated the quest, cause the lead singer you had to escort around and the AI was as dumb as all sh!t (invincible it seemed so that made up for it lol), but it got to this part and it was sweet as 

Hi5 goes out to the whole team at Ascaron for this 

This game was so worth buying just to see a 3D version of a real concert in a game like this xD


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah that quest was cool. I liked how all the band members give you their special weapons..haha.

There are a lot of cool quests/easter eggs in this game. What until you find christmas island.

Anyone up for a lazy sunday game? Silver/Gold/Plat


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 6, 2009)

That's fucking cool!  Unfortunately, my rig's down until my E8400 gets here, and I set the whole thing up on my desk


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 7, 2009)

wOOt!! Carne and I made it to Noebium!!


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice!!

Good shit guys!


----------



## Kreij (Jul 7, 2009)

More Sacred 2 goodness coming our way !!
Sacred 2 : Ice & Blood Announced - First Screenshots


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kreij said:


> More Sacred 2 goodness coming our way !!
> Sacred 2 : Ice & Blood Announced - First Screenshots



Whoa!!! AWESOME!!  


BTW Im Migrated over to my Laptop, can I can game from pretty much anywhere. I am Definately in for playing tonight and rocking gold down.  Anyone up for it let me know.


BTW does anyone have a way to contact anyone else outside of the forums?  I use xfire I know other's do..and others don't.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 7, 2009)

Kreij said:


> More Sacred 2 goodness coming our way !!
> Sacred 2 : Ice & Blood Announced - First Screenshots



SICK!  Looks like we're not completely without support after all!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 7, 2009)

Very cool!! Expansion Pack! Looking forward to playing the Dragon Mage.

I posted my MSN messenger account... Im up for some Gold runs tonight.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 8, 2009)

Games up if anyones in for a game.  Gold.  Chap 1.  And Im getting whooped...


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 8, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> BTW does anyone have a way to contact anyone else outside of the forums?  I use xfire I know other's do..and others don't.



I've got mine running through Steam and wouldn't mind some games at some stage: "DRACrusader"

Though the highest I've got is a lvl25 Seraphim  so no Gold for me yet lol.

And yeah that expansion looks like fun, hopefully they'll fix the lack of Steam overlay support in the current version  



Mike0409 said:


> BTW Im Migrated over to my Laptop, can I can game from pretty much anywhere. I am Definately in for playing tonight and rocking gold down. Anyone up for it let me know.



Yeah I've sorta done the same, the save files are easy as to move over and it's a fun game to play away from home 



Mike0409 said:


> Games up if anyones in for a game.  Gold.  Chap 1.  And Im getting whooped...



I could try and join.. dunno how much help a lvl25 would be though >_> and I'm assuming here that you don't need to unlock it before joining someone else's game.. which is probably wrong


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 8, 2009)

Crusader said:


> I've got mine running through Steam and wouldn't mind some games at some stage: "DRACrusader"
> 
> Though the highest I've got is a lvl25 Seraphim  so no Gold for me yet lol.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's gotta be unlocked.  I'll go ahead and add ya to steam right now, should be getting an invite in a sec.   

All my char's are backed up incase something goes funky.. but I need to buy a new mouse..my button doesn't work anymore... >_<


EDIT: Added you came up as CIU Crusader? That you?

Cool Zen, im in 1h1k / tpu


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2009)

i will join u in like 10 minutes


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 8, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Yeah it's gotta be unlocked.  I'll go ahead and add ya to steam right now, should be getting an invite in a sec.
> 
> EDIT: Added you came up as CIU Crusader? That you?



Alright I'll start working on it now lol. And yeah that's me


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2009)

not sure your laptop is up to hosting....I have dropped 3 times so far.

I can host a silver if crusader wants to play. Mike do you have a silver character?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 8, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> not sure your laptop is up to hosting....I have dropped 3 times so far.
> 
> I can host a silver if crusader wants to play. Mike do you have a silver character?



Yeah I think I do.  My TG.

I've been getting booted.  Bad T-storms for a second.  And my steam client crashed.  Prolly why you keep getting dropped.  Oh my laptop can host. It's a beast.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok. I will host a silver. or u...haha.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 8, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ok. I will host a silver. or u...haha.



Lol host it up.  I was just logging in with the gold at post.  Swapping to TG.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2009)

ok launching server/silver

crusader jump in.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry I was watching a movie lol.. Get to me on steam next time since I'll notice that faster


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2009)

any players tonight?>


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 10, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> any players tonight?>



Im game whenever let me know when your ready to roll hit me up on steam.



http://forum.sacredeng.ascaron-net.com/showthread.php?p=557503


Skill PLanner for new Characters and stuff.  Check it out.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 10, 2009)

So crusader what did you think of online play last night? We did rush pretty hard, but wanted to get these characters to gold. I pretty much do only the Main quest line and a few quests like the unique mounts...until I get to the last difficulty level, Niobium. Then do the quests. CarneAsada and I are on Niobium right now with the intent of finishing all 500 quests.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 11, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So crusader what did you think of online play last night? We did rush pretty hard, but wanted to get these characters to gold. I pretty much do only the Main quest line and a few quests like the unique mounts...until I get to the last difficulty level, Niobium. Then do the quests. CarneAsada and I are on Niobium right now with the intent of finishing all 500 quests.



Lag Lag Lag Lag Lag :'( There was like a 1sec delay in keyboard commands as well as inventory usage. And I'm pretty sure I didn't get Gold, it did bug up at first and say I was upto the last quest but a restart fixed that. 
I'll see if I can get to Gold on my own by the end of the week, though I don't know how much I'll play it so we'll see aye.

Thanks for the game anyway Zen, then Mike closer to the end lol. I got a few decent items so that's always helpful


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 14, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Lag Lag Lag Lag Lag :'( There was like a 1sec delay in keyboard commands as well as inventory usage. And I'm pretty sure I didn't get Gold, it did bug up at first and say I was upto the last quest but a restart fixed that.
> I'll see if I can get to Gold on my own by the end of the week, though I don't know how much I'll play it so we'll see aye.
> 
> Thanks for the game anyway Zen, then Mike closer to the end lol. I got a few decent items so that's always helpful



Man I ALWAYS lag in multiplayer. hell it get's so bad that sometimes you guys disappear.  It's not just you.  I do not know why it does that.  Even with everything forwarded.. im on a 30MB connection too with a 5MB upload.  I should NOT be having problems.  Hell even on Cat6 Cabling... 

I think it's just the Sacred 2 client blows bigger donkey dick than that chick down in mexico.

Either way it's fun to play and bust shit up Diablo Style.  Hopefully I can get more gametime in..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got my rig back up, so I should be able to fool around sometime soon.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool. I just got my shadow warrior to gold, so I will be playing him. I do not like my sera build at all.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 27, 2009)

Been a while since anyone has really played.  There was a patch that got released...NOT for us Steam users yet.

Anyways I lost all my Characters.  When I built my Laptop up after I got rid of my desktop my External HD decided to corrupt data...I have to start from scratch...>_<


I'll be playing a bit tonight if anyone want's to join in with me.  Catch me on Xfire.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn sorry to hear about that man.  I should be able to play more in August, but right now, I'm finishing up my last summer school class, then I've got to move for a 3rd time this summer.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 27, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Been a while since anyone has really played.  There was a patch that got released...NOT for us Steam users yet.
> 
> Anyways I lost all my Characters.  When I built my Laptop up after I got rid of my desktop my External HD decided to corrupt data...I have to start from scratch...>_<
> 
> ...



OMG That sucks man!! What a  That is why I back mine up on my network drive. I been wanting to play, getting tired of street fighter 4, but it was a good break. I pushed a lot of characters to gold and higher so needed a break, but am ready for some more.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 27, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> OMG That sucks man!! What a  That is why I back mine up on my network drive. I been wanting to play, getting tired of street fighter 4, but it was a good break. I pushed a lot of characters to gold and higher so needed a break, but am ready for some more.



Thats the thing...my Backup died. 


All 250GB of shit I had fucking got corrupted today.. Lost all of my OS's for work, SP's, and shit I can't even get anymore.. 


But I'll work on it today.. hopefully move quick..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 29, 2009)

HIt me up on steam if your up for a game tonight.

Wow...I can't host and can't join..although i didn't even see any servers up. Something going on. Sounds like this patch is the main issue.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 29, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> HIt me up on steam if your up for a game tonight.
> 
> Wow...I can't host and can't join..although i didn't even see any servers up. Something going on. Sounds like this patch is the main issue.





Yup patch = Fucked shit up.  And it's been out for over a week and no ETA for steam yet.

Hamachi might be best bet to play the game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 29, 2009)

The bad thing in this patch fixes NOTHING that was wrong with the game. Like Combo's crashing the game randomly, Physics issues, and of course the LAVA Level. Read the notes on what this patch does...it's a joke.:shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2009)

For shame.  Our game _is _losing support after all


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> For shame.  Our game _is _losing support after all



Diablo II anyone? 

Shit my Characters are gone.

We could use hamachi to play S2.  

Network: CNM TPU
Pass: password1$

Just join up and I'll auth you guys.





OH ALSO!!!


I have access to a  HP Proliant DL360S for all hosting needs.

Hitting the ball with 8 Cores, and 8GB's of memory, and around 2TB of space...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope my characters aren't gone


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well so I tried to DL the Sacred 2 disc and install it...

Ya got some weird version.  Waste of 30hr 12GB download...

Im kind of tired of this thing not being updated VIA Steam..wish there was another way.
Plus even Hamachi didn't work for the link up...It's sad..so very very sad..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm in a gaming rut anyway.  And I need to reformat my desktop.  Shame on Asacaron!  You've messed with the wrong TPU Club! that isn't...even in the club forum


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 31, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm in a gaming rut anyway.  And I need to reformat my desktop.  Shame on Asacaron!  You've messed with the wrong TPU Club! that isn't...even in the club forum



Lol true.  That's cause we are more of renegades...

I havn't been playing much.  Still doing WAR and stuff a bit..I wanna play something new and exciting..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it just me, or have there been NO worthy new games coming out compared to usual?  Probably because they're waiting for Fall so us college students can fail our classes.


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Is it just me, or have there been NO worthy new games coming out compared to usual?  Probably because they're waiting for Fall so us college students can fail our classes.



Yeah there's been a lack of decent games since CoD4, L4D and CoH imho. They're the only games I've played for 300+ hours and still play, nothing else has ever lasted that long and I don't expect anything else to either for quite a while, at least until the new AvP and CoD6 come out 

I've always liked not playing CoD4 for 6 months, then coming back and getting first place in my second full game back  lol. I really need an awesome RPG game to play.. sacred isn't doing it for me anymore  (no NOT WoW, go die in a fire lol)


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 1, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Is it just me, or have there been NO worthy new games coming out compared to usual?  Probably because they're waiting for Fall so us college students can fail our classes.



Yeah man theres NOTHING worthy...Ive looked..and looked..and found nothing.  I did just "acquire" X3 Terran Conflict..gonna try it out see if it's good.



Crusader said:


> Yeah there's been a lack of decent games since CoD4, L4D and CoH imho. They're the only games I've played for 300+ hours and still play, nothing else has ever lasted that long and I don't expect anything else to either for quite a while, at least until the new AvP and CoD6 come out
> 
> I've always liked not playing CoD4 for 6 months, then coming back and getting first place in my second full game back  lol. I really need an awesome RPG game to play.. sacred isn't doing it for me anymore  (no NOT WoW, go die in a fire lol)



You find me a good RPG you let me know.  Ive done all of them..I might go back to Fallout 3 or Oblivion if I have to... =/


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 2, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Yeah man theres NOTHING worthy...Ive looked..and looked..and found nothing.  I did just "acquire" X3 Terran Conflict..gonna try it out see if it's good.



I tried that once, it took me two hours to figure out stuff and become a transportation service for the business who liked speed.. then it wouldn't save/saves corrupted which APPARENTLY was because it didn't like Vista or some crap 



Mike0409 said:


> You find me a good RPG you let me know.  Ive done all of them..I might go back to Fallout 3 or Oblivion if I have to... =/



I did have a good thing going with Gothic 3 for a time there, multiple times actually. Good fun, but the story-line was just one thing copy/pasted twice over (liberate/conquer cities then kill the big baddy boss in this region, now go do the same in the next region). 

It was really good fun in the early levels though, seeing how many levels you could get without bothering with the completely arbitrary "do this do that", I liked running around on my own and killing entire Orc armies one lonely Orc at a time, lol.

Good game, I just never finished it. 

And the expansion was horrible, wasn't even ready to be released (buggy as all hell, one thing which annoyed me greatly was leaving the starting area removed descriptions of items/spells/attributes in your inventory/character screen etc).

One the other hand, number 4 is due late this year/early next I believe, don't hold me to that though


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2009)

Not an RPG, but I think I'm gonna play through Bioshock again.  Such a great game, and it at least has a couple of RPG elements.  I also need to finish Fallout 3.


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 3, 2009)

I did get KOTOR and KOTOR2.. if anyones interested.. hit me up. 

Bioshock is fantastic.  Good call on that.  I've been surfing GoG.com and got a copy of Fallout 1/2 and tactics.  All free of DRM.  Love that damn site.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I'm installing Fallout 3 as we speak.


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sacred 2 got patched.  Doesn't show the updates tho.  But it's up and running 2.43 finally.  (Guess this happened 8-5-09 but for some reason all of my games were set to NOT update automatically....)


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 8, 2009)

Weirdness.  Let me know if some of the stuff is fixed.  I'm gonna be reformatting machines to the RTM of W7 and reinstalling stuff.


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 24, 2009)

Ever since my game with mike and zenzim, my chapter 5 character has been stuck at the end boss area with no Gold (or w/e it was, I can't even remember...) unlock  I played it for a little bit, slowly crawling my way back to where I'm suppose to be... and my sabertooth tiger died! 

Played Fallout3 for a couple days, but got bored of that too, I really need some new, repetitive games  lol (AvP anyone?).

And what's this about a patch? Assuming it was released on Steam as well, does it do anything decent? Though I never thought there was anything 'technically' wrong with the game.


----------



## Benno (Aug 24, 2009)

The copy I bought from eBay (new and sealed) arrived in the mail today. Looking forward to getting into it 
people are saying just patch to 2.40 and not 2.43. Should I do that?

edit: Played it for about an hour so far. It's pretty good. I haven't encountered any problems yet apart from the black screens which stay up for ages. It's all a bit complicated but i'll figure it out soon enough i guess.


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 24, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Ever since my game with mike and zenzim, my chapter 5 character has been stuck at the end boss area with no Gold (or w/e it was, I can't even remember...) unlock  I played it for a little bit, slowly crawling my way back to where I'm suppose to be... and my sabertooth tiger died!
> 
> Played Fallout3 for a couple days, but got bored of that too, I really need some new, repetitive games  lol (AvP anyone?).
> 
> And what's this about a patch? Assuming it was released on Steam as well, does it do anything decent? Though I never thought there was anything 'technically' wrong with the game.



Well the patch bricked a LOT of our games.  Kinda waiting on the expansion to fix it.

I actually bought AION and slowly buying my new rig.  Should be ready to roll with it on the 1st of October.




Benno said:


> The copy I bought from eBay (new and sealed) arrived in the mail today. Looking forward to getting into it
> people are saying just patch to 2.40 and not 2.43. Should I do that?
> 
> edit: Played it for about an hour so far. It's pretty good. I haven't encountered any problems yet apart from the black screens which stay up for ages. It's all a bit complicated but i'll figure it out soon enough i guess.



Have you patched to 2.43?  If you have and are running a 32bit OS your probably fine.  Anyone running 64bit is screwed.  Stick to 2.40


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, fuck.

I finally get my system to the point of orgasm'ness, and now Sacred2 won't even play. Bitches about a lack of physics or something.. Had no issues with a single 4870, now with 4890/4870CF it starts complaining :shadedshu

Meh, looks like this is a game that I'll never play again, shame. 



R.I.P my some-what bugged Seraphen.

Unless ofc a fix come's out, then again all I probably have to do is disable crossfire.... um yeah like I'm going to not use something i payed $300 for


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 28, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Well, fuck.
> 
> I finally get my system to the point of orgasm'ness, and now Sacred2 won't even play. Bitches about a lack of physics or something.. Had no issues with a single 4870, now with 4890/4870CF it starts complaining :shadedshu
> 
> ...



Ya man they need a FIX and quick...But I guess everyone got shit canned so who knows..


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I've been trying to play it and it just keeps fading to black and dying on me. I've gone back onto a Diablo II binge.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 28, 2009)

ffs sacred 2 does not play for more then 5 mins on my overpowered desktop but the vanilla version of sacred 2 with no patches plays fine on my new asus g71 with a single mobile gtx 260m with medium settings and 2x aa... should i patch to 2.40 and go from there or should i leave it at no patch and just play?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 28, 2009)

patch it. But do not go to patch 2.43 that F's everything up. At least you can play single player with  2.4.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 28, 2009)

If you've got it on Steam, do you even have the option of not patching from a fresh install?


----------



## CStylen (Aug 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If you've got it on Steam, do you even have the option of not patching from a fresh install?



no - it auto updates, and they are often weeks late with updates

It's kinda sad, but my 2.43 works as long as I disable physx and never teleport more than once.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 28, 2009)

If you got it on steam go into your steam control panel and disable "keep this game up to date". This will force you to choose which patches to install.


----------



## CarneASADA (Aug 28, 2009)

still need to fix 2.43... but

check it out...    sacred 3...

http://www.sacred2.com/en/news/show/detail/Sacred_3_Arbeitstitel_in_Planung.html

"Sacred 3" planned!
08-21-2009

As Deep Silver confirmed today, they are now the owner of the brand "Sacred" and plan to create a Sacred 3 (working title) in the future.

There are no near information about the developer team or the content yet, but as soon as we get news about it, we will post them in the forum."


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 28, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa wait a second. Sacred 2 Ice & Blood???

http://www.sacred2.com/en/ice-blood/story.html


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Whoa whoa whoa wait a second. Sacred 2 Ice & Blood???
> 
> http://www.sacred2.com/en/ice-blood/story.html



Right? First Fix the F'ing Patch for 64bit, then get the expansion out, then make sacred 3. But FIRST FIX THE  F'ING PATCH!! Otherwise I wont be buying any of the others. How can they even expect the fan base to buy these next releases when scared 2 is still F'ed up. 

BTW the expansion is what patch 2.43 was for. So we can use our Sacred 2 characters in the expansion.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah, so they fuck our games up so our characters are unplayable, so now once we spend more money and get the expansion, they'll finally work again?


----------



## CarneASADA (Aug 29, 2009)

expansion ... thats today, no?

http://forum.sacredeng.ascaron-net.com/showthread.php?t=64333

The Addon (PC version) is almost finished, a hand full of devs are still there and will work at the last bits required. The German release date is the 28.August 2009. We have no date for the international release yet"

i heard that the update was so we could use our existing characters with the expansion pack...
via sacred.2. forum .. (if i find link.. i'll... edit)


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 29, 2009)

ummm ya..so...everything is suppose to be fixed...?????


----------



## Benno (Aug 29, 2009)

Any word on how much the expansion will cost?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 29, 2009)

No idea, but my guess would be $25.


----------



## Mike0409 (Aug 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> No idea, but my guess would be $25.



It should be free....


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 29, 2009)

It should be, but I doubt it will be.


----------



## Benno (Aug 30, 2009)

Damn that's more than what I paid for the game itself


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 31, 2009)

lol there is something wrong with ascarion or whatever.   i do have a couple questions about the single player game though.

when do you get your mount.

and is there a guide to kinda get you going, i'm a loss sometimes on how to gear and stuff... i'm currently playing a saraphim level 8 right now...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 31, 2009)

See the Sacred 2 Wiki in one of the guy's signatures in this thread (can't bother to scroll up). You get your mount on mount island (think that's what it's called...)


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just started playing, but its a pain in the arse in windows seven, apprently it works fine in newer builds.

Should probably upgrade to 7600 now XD


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Sep 5, 2009)

Guys I need some tips for a character for a first play through. I tried an Inquisitor but it doesn't seem to fit my play style. I would like to use a battle mage of some sort.


----------



## Slemmy (Sep 6, 2009)

How many players are there online usually?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2009)

Hard to say. There are often a few open games that you can just go kill monsters in. The best part of this game is playing together with other people that you know. Get a friend to play with and you'll have a blast.


----------



## EarlZ (Sep 6, 2009)

I've uninstalled the original game due to the performance issues i had but i did have a good time playing it, does the expansion come with all the updates for the original game or do i have to DL and update all over again ?


----------



## Onus (Sep 7, 2009)

I got Sacred 2 some months ago, and on 32bit WinXP was getting a random "screen goes black, game continues to run" bug frequently enough that I gave up on it for a while.  After I installed the 64bit Win7RC (7100) I loaded it again, and have not had those crashes, in 4-5 hours of play.  I'm still playing more Guild Wars, but eventually I'll get around to more Sacred 2.
Too bad about Ascaron, but like the original Sacred, it seems that Sacred 2 was released before it was ready (imagine that...).  I'd consider Aion, but I'm not keen on paying a monthly fee to play a game (even a good one).


----------



## Kreij (Sep 7, 2009)

If you use Stadock's Impulse digital distribution system, they have Sacred 2 on sale until tomorrow for $19.99

Just a heads up.


----------



## Benno (Sep 8, 2009)

I've had the game for 2 weeks or so now, and i'm really hooked on it! I'm not overly fussed about multiplayer, I wanted it for single player. It's a really good game. I've only had 1 crash which isn't too bad. No crashes would be better though.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 12, 2009)

Can anyone post ice & Blood screenhots? Not those from game sites lol, some that you guys have. I've tried the demo and i loved it, since there's no demo for the expansion, i would really like to see some user-screens, maybe i'll grab both game and expansion at the same time in the store.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 12, 2009)

10TaTioN said:


> Can anyone post ice & Blood screenhots? Not those from game sites lol, some that you guys have. I've tried the demo and i loved it, since there's no demo for the expansion, i would really like to see some user-screens, maybe i'll grab both game and expansion at the same time in the store.




Not Available for us in NA yet...only International release..  Still waiting for Steam to get it..  I want this upgraded.. =/


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm really hoping it's fully W7 compatible, because I can't play Sacred 2 for more than 2 minutes without the game closing itself. And I *really* wanna play!


----------



## Onus (Oct 12, 2009)

It has run fine on my 64bit Windows7.  I haven't played it lately, but I haven't had a single crash.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got the Steam version and it just nukes itself every time. Latest update, which is pretty much the problem. Tried every fix on their forums with no avail. If I buy Ice & Blood and it still doesn't work, I'm raising *hell* with them.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I've got the Steam version and it just nukes itself every time. Latest update, which is pretty much the problem. Tried every fix on their forums with no avail. If I buy Ice & Blood and it still doesn't work, I'm raising *hell* with them.



Agreed... really wish this shit would work! >_<


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

I might just install a Vista partition so I can play the goddamn game.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I might just install a Vista partition so I can play the goddamn game.



I feel ya...maybe go back to XP...


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

I wonder if I even have a copy of XP around here 

Well I guess I can get one off of TechNet.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I wonder if I even have a copy of XP around here
> 
> Well I guess I can get one off of TechNet.



Haha you can.  If you need one I have a copy.

Man I just tried playing...I have no menu text/no sound what so ever...it's totally fubar'd..


----------



## Onus (Oct 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I might just install a Vista partition so I can play the goddamn game.



Sacred 2 is _*supposed*_ to work with Vista, but I know that the original Sacred does not.  I have a couple of older games (e.g. Unreal Tournament G.O.T.Y.) that will not reliably work on XP that run just fine on Windows 7.  I believe it has to do with how the game adjusts to the speed of the processor though.


----------



## CarneASADA (Oct 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I might just install a Vista partition so I can play the goddamn game.



me2...
i've been wanting to play too but since latest patch.. game is unplayable...

right when we got a good core of players together too... notice that... 

hope there's a patch when w7. becomes official on the 23rd


----------



## Polarman (Oct 13, 2009)

Onus said:


> Sacred 2 is _*supposed*_ to work with Vista, but I know that the original Sacred does not.



Funny, my Sacred Gold works great over here. Ohh! I use 32bit BTW.

I do know that using 64bit might screw up a lot of older games like the original Sacred. Caugh! Caugh! HOMM4.



CarneASADA said:


> hope there's a patch when w7. becomes official on the 23rd



From what i read, Securom and OPENAL are to blame for W7 to work.

On another note: I just purchased Sacred 2. I should get it this week. I heard nightmare stories about the latest 2.43 patch. I hope everything will go smooth.

I really like the original. But the Diablo hardcore fans dismissed this great game so it never got popular in North America. Heck! i had to fetch Sacred Gold in the US because they did not sell it in Canada.


----------



## CarneASADA (Oct 14, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Ohh! I use 32bit BTW.



then you'll be safe...

for those with win7.64..
they just released... MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.VIRTUAL.PC.AND.XP.MODE.BUILD.7600.16393.RTM.ENGLISH

wonder if Sacred 2.43 would work on that?
haven't tried it...
just saw that and wondered...


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 14, 2009)

I totally forgot about that! Mike, wanna give it a shot for me?


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 14, 2009)

people actually still play this?   im in if someone ever wants to get a game going


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah we all got into it before 

My character's gone, though. Completely gone. I assumed because I made an Open Net character that it would save my character with my login, but maybe that's only with Closed Net characters? Either way, starting from scratch once I can get the goddamn game to run :shadedshu


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 14, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> then you'll be safe...
> 
> for those with win7.64..
> they just released... MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.VIRTUAL.PC.AND.XP.MODE.BUILD.7600.16393.RTM.ENGLISH
> ...






DanishDevil said:


> I totally forgot about that! Mike, wanna give it a shot for me?



From what I understand, when the XP Mode is on, it uses Virtual driver's from your base system, won't support 3D Applications.. 

The only Virtual software that does is Virtual Box 3.0 but it does DirectX 8 I think... 


I like Windows 7, I think it's great..but I am having SO MANY FUCKING PROBLEMS WITH ASUS DRIVERS!!!!   Blue screen, Blue screen, Blue Screen.............Error...error...error... 

I lost all my Characters too...stupid formats, and then I lost my external drive...fuck Western Digital...

But on a side note this weekend I will be building a XP Machine and setting up all of my gaming stuff on that.  And taking my LAN box back to my Workbench for fixing up.





P.S. If you need something to pass the time, I would suggest Titan Quest, it was on sale, and it's stable but I havn't found it to be FUN...just yet but it's a 3d Version of Diablo set in ancient Greece.  Probably more fun when your BSing with people as you play.

It's pretty cool with the fact that the Character Expansion is great, like 7 class's (or art's of combat) With a ton of different skill's and then 3 Different game levels, Normal, Hard, and Legendary.  I grabbed it for 5 bucks off of D2D.  It might still be available.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 14, 2009)

If it's decent then I'll buy it off D2D for cheap. I've bought Bioshock & Supreme Commander so far.

Motherfucker. It's back to $20. Why didn't you tell us earlier! I blame you Mike. You owe me $15.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If it's decent then I'll buy it off D2D for cheap. I've bought Bioshock & Supreme Commander so far.
> 
> Motherfucker. It's back to $20. Why didn't you tell us earlier! I blame you Mike. You owe me $15.



Hey! Don't blame me you Sonuvabitch!  I told you in Steam a few days ago! 



Is it back to $20 for the combo deal?

I think its decent.  And it was on Sale on Steam 2 nights ago.  I just can't get into it, keep getting bothered at home.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 14, 2009)

Did you? I don't even remember lol.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Did you? I don't even remember lol.



Lol ya I had sent you a message and you logged off.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 14, 2009)

No one got Ice & Blood yet? bah, i'll grab only Sacred 2. 

PS: I don't see Ice & Blood in the country store's websites anyway lol.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 14, 2009)

I want to play so badly!! I backed up all my character data, and luckily it's all still there, but I haven't played in months...Ever since the last patch. I like win 7 and am not having issues with any games except..FarCry and Sacred. Which were the 2 games I played the most...of course.

I am so tempted to switch back to XP. We will see once Win7 is officially released. PunkBuster is supposed to support win7, hopefully.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 14, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I want to play so badly!! I backed up all my character data, and luckily it's all still there, but I haven't played in months...Ever since the last patch. I like win 7 and am not having issues with any games except..FarCry and Sacred. Which were the 2 games I played the most...of course.
> 
> I am so tempted to switch back to XP. We will see once Win7 is officially released. PunkBuster is supposed to support win7, hopefully.



I have the official release.. =/  and I have issues..sucks..


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 14, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> I have the official release.. =/  and I have issues..sucks..



What kind of issues?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 14, 2009)

I know the makers of PunkBuster , EvenBalance, will not update the PB Client until Windows 7 is released. October 22nd.

http://www.punksbusted.com/forums/index.php?act=announce&f=8&id=26


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 14, 2009)

10TaTioN said:


> What kind of issues?



For me, W7x64, I can start the game and play fine, except for the crazy stuttering every 15-20 seconds for 2-5 seconds. That makes it kinda hard sometimes. The worst part though is every 2 minutes or so, the game will fade to black and be gone, just like it does when you normally exit the game, but it does it all on its own.

*PLEASE* (whoever develops this game now) *FIX THIS GAME! I want to playyyyyyy *


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well..there is no good news for Sacred 2 North America.  It seems they will NOT be releasing the expansion to us anytime soon...=(

Do we have any other game like this we can play?  I tried Titan Quest and it's boring solo...


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 23, 2009)

That's ghey.

Borederlands is getting old, too


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's ghey.
> 
> Borederlands is getting old, too



I hear theres some DLC coming in a few weeks for the PC.  And its being released the 27th for Xbox.


----------



## Onus (Nov 23, 2009)

I've not been playing lately, but need to start again; I want to see how it does on Windows 7.  I'm waiting for a Black Friday deal on an 80GB current-get SSD so I can reformat this system just ONCE and start playing.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 23, 2009)

Thankfully Borderlands has kept me entertained, however I am getting burned out on it, and there just isn't the same replay value as Sacred.

The good news is I have heard DIABLO 3 will be released on December 24th. 

Just a rumor but it could be credible.

http://kaputik.com/?p=81


----------



## Onus (Nov 23, 2009)

Another tech site reported Diablo III would not be released for at least another year.
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Diablo-Blizzard-Pc-Game-RPG,9087.html


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 23, 2009)

All I can say is I hope my rumor is the accurate one...however with game releases the way they are I am probably just being very optimistic. I have to be. There are no games out in this genre that I haven't played to death and am completely bored of.


----------



## Onus (Nov 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried Dragon Age: Origins?


----------



## Polarman (Nov 24, 2009)

I heard that the Sacred 2 expansion (Blood & Ice) won't be released in north america.

That sucks.

It reminds me when Sacred Gold was never released in Canada.


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just to let yall know. I have a copy of Sacred 2 I could let go for 13$ shipped.


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 11, 2009)

I just re-downloaded this, and now it doesn't even run properly. I get random 'crashes' (even though they're more like the game simply closing by itself), and random audio/graphical stuttering while in main menu. (something tells me that it might be caused by Crossfire not being supported, since I don't think I had CF last time I played, but iuno.)

They really needed to fix this game instead of releasing a bloody expansion that a large bulk of their consumer base (USA) can't even have, what a stupid move.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 11, 2009)

I get the same thing. It's the latest update, and they haven't bothered to fix it forever. It's bullshit.

I've meanwhile said forget it to RPGs and I'm going to be starting a Modern Warfare 2 clan.


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 11, 2009)

Onus said:


> Has anyone tried Dragon Age: Origins?



Yeah I've got it and played it heaps. Never finished it - couldn't hold on to any of my characters for long enough, I just kept getting bored of them and making new ones.. I've got like 5 different characters now and the furthest I'm up to is ... there's no spoiler tags on here is there? Well, after you 'collect' those four things in to a stir-fry? 



DanishDevil said:


> I get the same thing. It's the latest update, and they haven't bothered to fix it forever. It's bullshit.
> 
> I've meanwhile said forget it to RPGs and I'm going to be starting a Modern Warfare 2 clan.



Oh ffs, useless mofo's. I'm glad I got this with shitty offpeak, otherwise I'd be even more pissed.

UPDATE: Apparently they have fixed it.. with a patch for Blood & Ice.. which apparently doesn't fix shit anyway.. fucking brilliant 

So yeah, don't update to 2.43 if you're using Windows 7, makes the game unplayable - assuming you have the game retail and actually have the choice, unlike Steam/Impulse.


I got bored of MW2 quite quickly amazingly enough, considering I played MW1 almost religiously.. All the new weapons/attachments are good and dandy, but the game just doesn't feel right to me :/ Actually I might go play it, since I've got jack all else to play :shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 11, 2009)

You can't get Blood & Ice in the fucking US anyway!


----------



## Mike0409 (Dec 11, 2009)

Well Im gonna reinstall Sacred 2 maybe it will work...I doubt it..

BUT...

I do have an extra copy of Titan Quest if anyone wants it, I can toss you the CD key and Files.  it was a Digital DL from Direct 2 Drive..I got another copy from the THQ Pack that I bought on steam.

I would also recommend Torchlight to keep your Singleplayer time occupied.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 11, 2009)

Hit me up man, I might want to try it out


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey guys, check this out:

http://www.torchlightgame.com/

Think I'll be purchasing it. Very nicely made game from the demo so far.


----------



## CarneASADA (Dec 18, 2009)

according to sacred.2forum:

Win7 64bit + 2.43 = FIXED!!!!
http://forum.sacredeng.ascaron-net.com/showthread.php?p=632308#post632308

"I have been running Windows 7 64 bit enterprise and the 2.43 patch + elite textures for 3 weeks with no crashes or hiccups what's so ever. The secret is a nice little program called CacheManXP version 7 with the gaming profile enabled. If I disable cachemanxp I experience every issue imaginable; re-enable it and it is pure gaming bliss. Just thought I would share my discovery. This little discovery should help the devs fix the game with a new patch I hope. I will probably roll back to 2.40 because I hate how the 2.43 patch broke my temple guardian to the point that he is unplayable; been playing a new shadow warrior for the last three weeks."


----------



## CarneASADA (Dec 18, 2009)

seems to be WORKING for ME .... 2.43 ... (but, i didn;t do the above)

after a CLEAN WIN.7.ultimate.64 install... not RC or BETA
DID ALL the UPDATES...

1.  installed .. Sacred.2 ..
2.  patched to 2.40 (downloaded and installed ... NOT AUTO.update) 
3.  created a NEW.restore POINT (just in case)
4.  downloaded and installed latest PhysX :  http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_9.09.1112.html
5.  patched to 2.43 (downloaded and installed ... NOT AUTO.update) 
6.  set compatibility and privilege level : s2gs.exe and sacred2.exe : windows XP (sp3): (checked)

Sacred.2. seems to RUN FINE...
my SETTING remained...
no stuttering.. or sound.. crackling... 

played for about 10-20 minutes... no issues...
loaded MULTI.player.. no problem..

just need to TEST with OTHER PLAYERS...

http://update.sacred2.com/apache2-default/


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 18, 2009)

> 6. set compatibility and privilege level : s2gs.exe and sacred2.exe : windows XP (sp3): (checked)



That's all I did, and checking "Run as Admin" got it working for me as well. But now we're faced with the whole 'doesn't support Steam Overlay' issue 
I really wish that they would fix that; really wish they would fix EVERY game with that issue


----------



## CarneASADA (Dec 18, 2009)

it was a WRECK for me before...
had tried everything...

i'm not on steam.... i'm DVD..


----------



## CarneASADA (Dec 20, 2009)

still having a problem ...
can't seem to be able to play online... OPEN.net... 
Connection Lost (10) error
but,
CLOSED.net seems to work ...

going to start a CLOSED.net  EVIL.campaign ... 
sanBENholio .. evil.shadow.warrior

feel free to join in...  



Crusader said:


> That's all I did, and checking "Run as Admin" got it working for me as well. But now we're faced with the whole 'doesn't support Steam Overlay' issue
> I really wish that they would fix that; really wish they would fix EVERY game with that issue



btw..
ZenZimZaliben ... just got his sacred.2 working on steam win.7.64.ultimate..


----------



## Onus (Dec 20, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey guys, check this out:
> 
> http://www.torchlightgame.com/
> 
> Think I'll be purchasing it. Very nicely made game from the demo so far.



I downloaded this.  It looks a lot like FATE, so I don't know that it will keep my interest, but looks like a nice diversion.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok I can confirm that Sacred is working 100% on Closed Net with windows 7 64bit ultimate.

I would imagine a lot of your are using the Beta's for windows 7...I was. There seems to be a big difference between then beta releases and the public release.

What I did to play sacred.
Installed Windows 7 64bit
Browse to this folder (if you are using Steam) 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\sacred 2\system
Apply compatibility mode to sacred2.exe and s2gs.exe
Choose Windows XP SP3 and check run as administrator
IF you are using Nvidia based cards disable Physics at the adpater level.
Also be sure to disable Physics in the game.

Thats it. After that I am able to play on closed net servers. Open net servers I constantly get error 10 disconnects...UNLESS the host is on Windows XP then I can play open net as well.

So Carne and I have created evil characters, both are lvl 10 right now. I couldn't do the light path again as I have a level 80 elf and had to do something different.

Hope to see some of you join in!

Torchlight looks...well it looks pretty lame, IMO. Why settle for it when you can be playing sacred!!


----------



## Onus (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, well there's no comparison.  One is immersive, the other diversive.  One might be good during a 3 hour flight, the other for long sessions.


----------



## Mike0409 (Dec 21, 2009)

HAH! IT WORKS!!! WOOHOO!!!

Sweet.....gonna play later tonight.

Wish we had the expansion...........


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 21, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> HAH! IT WORKS!!! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Sweet.....gonna play later tonight.
> 
> Wish we had the expansion...........



We are playing tonight on Closed Net. Hit me up on Steam. Or maybe we could try to get a hamachi server going. I would much rather play my 80th elf. If not then make a character in closed net and join in.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 23, 2009)

SERIOUSLY!?!?!? HOLY CRAP!!!!! The Ascaron gods have smiled upon us!


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 28, 2009)

My wife is a finicky creature.  She suddenly got all excited about getting back into Sacred but alas her computer hit the wall with the issue of the game closing itself out.  Mine seems to do just fine for some retarded reason.  Both are Win 7 64bit machines.  Hers is retail home premium and mine is still RC.  Mine does fine, hers farts to desktop before even gettign a character created.

In my desperate effort to take advantage of wifey's rare urge to game I frantically searched for a game similar to Sacred and found Titan Quest.  10 mins into TQ, harps started playing and birds began tweeting as magical ivy and glowing rays of sunlight appeared in our computer room... immediately followed by an intoxicating flow of words from wifey's lips declaring that we should order pizza so we can play this game for hours.  Sexier words have never been spoken by a wife.

So... now we're on a TQ phase.  I dare not attempt to get Sacred repaired.  Too much of a risk that wifey will become frustrated and thumb her nose at gaming altogether.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 29, 2009)

One thing for sure, Sacred 2 is really hard on a video card.

This game is like running Furmark. It makes your VGA temperature skyrocket within minutes especially the vrm temps.

No wonder a lot of people get so many random crashes.


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 29, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> 10 mins into TQ, harps started playing and birds began tweeting as magical ivy and glowing rays of sunlight appeared in our computer room... immediately followed by an intoxicating flow of words from wifey's lips declaring that we should order pizza so we can play this game for hours.  Sexier words have never been spoken by a wife.



hahahahah   

Glad it all worked out for you lol. Gaming gf's are the best


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 5, 2010)

So we have been playing on closed net now for a week or so. Have almost completed Gold. Lvl55. I'm suprised I haven't seen any of you online?? Whats Up?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been playing SP a little bit with a sorceress chick (forget what they're called). I basically got laid off, so I'm busy looking for a job and writing a few reviews. Then it's back to school for me.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive been playing Titan Quest like no tomorrow.  I'll get back into S2 in a bit.  My computer keeps blue screening and crashing, I think my Mobo is bad and the only game that doesnt crash is Titan Quest.. everything else last's about 5 min then BAM! USB driver or bluescreen..or DirectX crash...or a sound repeat hard lock...bleh..


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok. Time for you all to jump in. We have reached noibium on closed net and have tons of loot/cash. I am ready to start a new character so....


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 20, 2010)

I just don't have the time for this game any more, other than hopping on my SP character for an hour once a week. School bites.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 20, 2010)

I havent played Sacre2 for about 4months now.But want to get back in game.I got SP char lvl30 something.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Zen got your message, been really busy as of late, if I get some free time this weekend or this week and you guys are playing I'll hop on.

You guys went Shadow?


----------



## CarneASADA (Jan 22, 2010)

game runs good... 
but, every now and then.... i get a black.screen... (i just exit and restart game)

mike ... i got 2.sw's... GOOD and EVIL ... (tons of extra gear if needed)

but,
like ZEN,  i'll start a new char$... probably the Seraphim ...


----------



## nt300 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anybody think Diablo 3 will play the same way as Sacred 2 or even Titan Quest?


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hopefully will play better than Sacred 2...

Titan Quest is nice and long, been loving every minute of it so far.


----------

